# [Ranking] Unigine Superposition



## D@rk (27. März 2017)

Willkommen zum "*Unigine Superposition*" Ranking



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier der Download-Link: Unigine Superposition Benchmark 1.0 Download
Hier der Download-Link: Unigine Superposition Benchmark 1.1 Download
*Change Info für 1.1:*
version 1.1 of Superposition benchmark has unlocked free VR mode for the Basic edition, and improved GPU detection.

*Quick Links:*
*720p Low Liste [Single GPU]
1080p Extreme Liste [Single GPU]
4k Optimized Liste [Singel GPU]
8k Optimized Liste [Singel GPU]

1080p Extreme Liste [Multi GPU]
4k Optimized Liste [Multi GPU]
8k Optimized Liste [Multi GPU]*

*Bitte verwendet für die Benchmarks folgende Settings:*

Für die 720p Low Liste:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Für die 1080p Extreme Liste:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Für die 4k Liste:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Für die 8k Liste:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Es ist nicht erlaubt, eine treiberseitige Deaktivierung von AA/AF & Tesselation zu erzwingen. Sowohl bei Anti-Alaising, Anisotropen Filter und Tesselation muss ein Haken bei
"Use Application settings" bzw. "Anwendungseinstellungen verwenden" 
gesetzt werden.

Für die Ranking Liste ladet als Beweis einen Screenshot des Scores mit folgenden Inhalten hoch: CPU-Z (Reiter CPU, Memory) und GPU-Z


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




* Bitte gebt den echten (OC) Takt an (falls die GPU schwankt einfach einen Mittelwert oder Min/Max) so ist es am besten nachvollziehbar*
(danke an NCphalon für den Hinweis )

Ein Eintrag in die Highscore-Liste erfolgt nur, wenn ihr nach diesem Schema postet:

*Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Link*

z.B.

3035 | D@rk | i7-4770K @ 4500MHz | 32GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-11-10-30-2T | GTX 980 @ 1547/2000MHz | Link

Kurze Anleitung zum "Link":


Spoiler



Um den Link am Ende der Zeile hinzuzufügen, klickt auf Euren angehängten Screenshot und wählt "Link in neuem Tab öffnen". Dann kopiert die Adresse des neuen Tabs und fügt sie am Ende der Zeile ein. Dann könnt ihr auf "Vorschau" klicken, und der Link wird automatisch umgewandelt. Dann nur noch den Text in "Link" ändern und fertig 

Wenn Euer Browser den Link nicht automatisch umwandelt, könnt Ihr es so machen:
Den Screenshot per Anhang hochladen. Dann in die Vorschau gehen und den Screenshot im Neuen Tab öffnen. Dann die Adresse des Tabs kopieren und folgendermaßen verlinken:

[*url=http://Adresse des verlinken screenshots]Link[/url*] (Ihr müsst aber die Sternchen und alle Leerzeichen weglassen, nur anders kann ich es hier nicht schreiben)



Die Rangliste wird es je einmal für Single GPU und einmal für Multi GPU geben. 

Jeder User kann pro Grafikkarte(n) je einmal im Single- und einmal im Multi-GPU-Ranking vertreten sein, daher bitte Updates kenntlich machen. 
Bei Punktegleichstand erfolgt der Eintrag in die Rangliste in der Reihenfolge des höchsten Min. FPS-Wert.

_Info: Das hier ist meine erste Ranking Liste.
Habt bitte etwas Nachsicht 
Für Tipps und Vorschläge zur Verbesserung, schreibt mir bitte eine pn._

*Letzte Aktualisierung: 03.06.2022 - 14:08 Uhr** (**Seite 16**) *



Achtung: SLI/CF wird momentan noch nicht unterstützt.(Stand 12.04.17)
                                               Update: SLI/CF soll wohl nur momentan in 4K/8K unterstützt werden.(Stand 13.04.17)
                                                Update2: SLI/CF liegt woh am Treiber (Post)
Update3: 720p Liste hinzugefügt (Dankeschön an Ion für die hilfe)
Update4: Für SLI werden die "0x00A010F (Call of Juarez DX10)" Bits verwendet. 
Danke für die Info @DasRegal
Update5: Quick Links im Startpost hinzugefügt
Update6: Tabellen sind nach Umstellung wieder da. 
Danke an @Gohrbi für die Hilfe.

*Weitere Ranking Listen von mir: **3DMark Port Royal (Ray Tracing Benchmark)                 *
​


----------



## D@rk (12. April 2017)

1. * 720p Low Liste [Single GPU]*


50613bisonigorI9-12900KF 5,2Ghz32GB DDR5-6600 CL 32-38-38-2TRTX2080TI @ 1900/7500MHzLink40953TheNewNowRyzen 5 5600X@4700Mhz32GB DDR4-3800 CL 16-20-16-38-1TRTX 2070super @ 2040/7751MhzLink40701bisonigori7-8700K @ 5600Mhz16GB @ 4700, 18-20-20-38-400-2TRTX 2080 Ti @ 2160/8100Link39719eeeveni7-8700K @ 5400 Mhz16GB @ 4400, 17-17-17-32-320-2TRTX 2080 Ti @ 2085/8400Link38204marcelfragyi9 9900K @ 5300 MHz32GB DDR4-4133 CL 17-19-19-39-2TEvga GTX 1080Ti XC2 @ -1950/5500MhzLink38070IICARUSi9 9900K @ 5500 MHz16GB DDR4-3975 CL 17-18-18-32-2TMSI GeForce RTX 2080 Sea Hawk EK X @ 2175/8400 MHzLink37452ShirKhani5 8600K @ 5200MHz32GB DDR4-4200 CL 16-16-16-28 2TRTX 2070 @ 2160/2083Link36705DudelllR9 5900x @ Stock32GB DDR4-3800 CL 16-19-16-36-1TRX 6900 XT @ 1200/2100MHzLink36489Eragossi9-9900K @ 5100Mhz32GB @ 4000, 18-19-19-39-400-2TRTX 2080 Ti @ 2020-2040/8100Link36243Zotac2012i5 8600K @ 5500 MHz16GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-16-16-36-2TGTX 1070 @ 2025/4700 MHzLink35598-K1ngp1n-i7-8700K @ 5200MHz16GB DDR4-3200@3300 CL 14-14-14-34-2TGTX 1080 ti @ 2126/1642MHzLink35052rtxusi7-8700K @ 5100MHz32GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-18-18-38-2TGTX 1080Ti @ 2152/5976MHzlink34115-Shorty-i7 9700k 5,0 GHz32GB DDR4-3200 CL 15 15 15 35 2TRTX 2080 @ 2025/8000LINK33331DudelllRyzen 5 3600 @ 4.4 GHz32GB DDR4-3733 CL 16-19-16-36-1TVega 64 @ 1720/1000 MHzLink33187EyRaptorRyzen 5 3600 @ 4.25-4,3 GHz32GB DDR4-3733 CL 14-14-14-22-1T5700XT @ 2150/952 MHzLink33003Painkilleraxeli7-7700K @ 5200MHz16GB DDR4-3700 CL 18-20-20-40-2TGTX 1080ti @ 2113/6311 MHzLink32939DuvarRyzen 5 3600 @ 4.383 GHz16GB DDR4-3800 CL 14-14-14-22-1TGTX 1080Ti @ 1801/1579 MHzLink32499MrHidei7-7700K @ 5000MHz16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-16-16-35-2TEVGA GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 Hybrid @ 2126/6000MHzLink31416Blackvoodooi7-8700K @ 5000MHz32GB DDR4-3866@3600 CL 18-18-18-38-2TGTX 1080ti @ 2063/6210MHzLink31199ForceScouti7-8700k @4900Mhz32GB DDR4-3200 CL16-18-18-18-38-2TGTX1080 @ 2088Mhz/10080Link31192DARPAi7-6700K @ 4900MHz16GB DDR4-3200 CL 15-15-15-35-1TGTX 980Ti @ 1431/1900MHzLink31061Zotac2012i7 4790K @ 5000 MHz16GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-11-10-31-2TGTX 1070 @ 2075/4000 MHzLink30832sYnergoni7 6900k @ 4.5GHz16GB DDR4-3288 CL 13-15-15-35 1TGTX 1080Ti @2065/6014Link30497DuvarRyzen 5 3600 @ 4.275 MHz16GB DDR4-3800 CL 14-15-13-22-1TGTX 1080Ti @ 1821/1579 MHzLink29010troppaCore i7 6950X @ 4200MHz64GB DDR4-3200 CL16-18-18-36 2TEVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 @ 2062/5899 MHzLink29875Borkenpopel1i7-5960x @ 4,4GHz32GB DDR4-3200 CL 14-14-14-34-2TGTX 1080 Ti @ 2050/6000MHzLink29839Da_ObstR9 3900X @ Stock/PBO4x8 GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 16-16-16-36-52 1TRX 5700XT @ 2100/1840 MHzLink28431Ilubabei7-4770K @ 4620MHz2x8GB TridentX DD3 2410 CL 10-12-12-30-1TAsus Strix Rog GTX 1070 8G @ 1731/2126/2352MHzLink28207pupsi11R9 3900X @ Stock/PBO -1.250v2x8 GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 16-16-16-36 1TRadeon VII @ 1800/1000 MHzLink28180type_oi7-4770K @ 4400MHz16GB DDR3-2400CL 11-13-13-31-1TGTX 1060 @ 1779/2421MHzLINK27388Darkearth27i7-4790K @ 4712MHz16GB DDR3-2400 CL11-13-13-31-1TGTX 1080Ti @ 2088/6003MHzLink27357Darkearth27Ryzen 7 2700X @ 4,350MHz16GB DDR4 3466MHz CL 14-15-14-28-1TGTX 1080Ti @ 2062/6000MHzLink26704DuvarRyzen 5 2600 @ 4.335GHz16GB DDR4-3603MHz CL 14-15-15-28-1TGTX 1080ti @ 2114/6264MHzLink26307DrDavei7 3770K @ 5.0GHz16GB DDR3 2200MHz CL 10-12-11-28 1TGTX 980 ti @1547/2114Link25655Ioni7-5775c @ 3.7GHz16GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-11-10-30-1TGTX980Ti @ 1447/3650MHzLink25473SuddenDeathStgti7 3770K @4700MHz24GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1TGTX 1080 @ 1980/5225MHz (Effektiv 10,5GHz)Link25366Ilubabei7-4770K @ 4620MHz2x8GB TridentX DD3 2410 CL 10-12-12-30-1TMSI GTX 1060 OC 3GB @ 1935/2385MHzLink25146Zotac2012i5 4690K @ 4800MHz16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-27-2TGTX 1070 @ 2025/4006MHzLink25140TheNewNowAMD Ryzen 2600x @ 4478 Mhz16GB DDR4 3090 CL 14-18-16-26-1TGTX 980Ti @ 1437/3920Link24499DaBlackSheepi9-7900X @ 4500 MHz16 GB DDR4-1600 CL 16-18-18-36-2TGTX 1070 @ 2100/2102 MHzLink24420TheNewNowRyzen 2600X @4.425Ghz16GB DDR4 3066MHz CL 14 18 16 28 1TGTX 980 Ti 1450/3857Link24092DudelllR52600X @ 4.2GHz16GB @ 3333, 14-19-15-15-35-58-1TVega64 @1700MHz/1100MHzLink23134wuchzaelRyzen 7 1700X @ 4000MHz16GB DDR4-3200 CL 14-14-14-34-1TVega 64 @ 1550/1000MHzLink22964Ioni5-4670K @ 4GHz16GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-11-10-30-1TGTX980Ti @ 1427/3600MHzLink22946Intel4770K94I7 4770K @ 4300MHz12GB DDR3-1600 CL9RTX 2060 @ 2055/1750 MHzLink22783pupsi114790k @4,5 Ghz16GB 1600Mhz CL9 DDR3Radeon VII 1800/1000MhzLink22400DerLettlerRyzen 7 1800X @ 4100MHz16GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-15-15-36-1TGTX 1080 Ti @ ~2101/6004 MHzLink22323Herbststurmi7 2600K @ 3982MHz32GB DDR3-1866 @ 1906 CL 8-9-9-22-1TGTX 1070 @ 2113/4200MHzLink21838_LS_i7 6700k @ 4.3GHz8GB DDR4 2400MHZ CL 14-14-14-35-1TASUS RTX 2070 @ 1995/1850MHzLink21429Evgasüchtigeri7-4770K @ 4000MHz16GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-10-9-28-1TR9 290 @ 1100/1700MHzLink21274PCGHGSi7-4930K @ 4000MHz16GB DDR3-2400 CL11-13-14-32-2TGTX 1070 @ 2012/4303MHzLink21121DasRegalCore i7 970 @ 4600MHz12GB DDR3-1840 CL7-9-8-24 1TNvidia Gefore TITAN Z @ 1290/4000 MHz Single GPULink21053Saguyai5 6600k @ 4,6 GHz8GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-36TSapphire 390 @ 1100/1700Link20924crisinmudE3-1230v3 @3,7Ghz (allCores)16 GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1TXFX Radeon RX Vega 56 1642/1100MHzLink20757Da_ObstR7 1700X @ 3745MHz16GB DDR4-3422MHz CL 14-14-14-34 1TGTX 980Ti @ 1220/3800 MHzLink20564D@rkAMD Threadripper 1950x @ 4106MHz32GB DDR4-3210 CL 14-14-14-28-1TGTX 1080Ti @ 2062/6210MHzLink20280IonRyzen 7 1700 @ 3600 MHz32GB DDR4-3000 CL 16-18-18-38-1TSapphire RX 5700 XT @ 1820/1750 MHzLink20044MTC001i5-4590 @ 3553MHz16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9GTX 1070Ti @ 2100MHz/4430MHzlink19989Chris-W201-FanIntel i5 2500k@4,4GHz16GB DDR3-1603 9-9-9-24-2TGTX780Ti ~1250MHz/3700MHzLink19505PCGHGSRyzen 7 1700 @ 3500MHz32GB DDR4-3200 CL14-15-15-35-2TGTX 1080 @ 1962/5006 MHzLink19276IonR7 1700 @ 3600MHz16GB DDR4-3000 CL16GTX 1070 @ 2100/4202 MHzLink18325Chris-W201-FanIntel i5 2500k@4,4GHz16GB DDR3-1603 9-9-9-24-2TGTX780 ~1110MHz/3142MHzLink18084SlartibartiIntel Xeon X5675 @ 4,438 GHz24GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24-2TGTX 1080 @ 1743/1883Link17672AmonRyzen 7 1700X@3,6GHz16GB DDR4-2400 CL 15-15-15-39-1TXFX Radeon R9 Fury 1000/500MHzLink15817Ilubabei7-4770K @ 4620MHz2x8GB TridentX DD3 2410 CL 10-12-12-30-1TZotac GTX 770 AMP 2GB @ 1200/1252/1950MHzLink12044Felgenfuzzii7-3770nonK @ 4000MHz16GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-9-9-27-2T7950 @ 1000/1250MHzLink7271Verruckt-BirdmanPhenom II X4 940 @ 3,0 GHz4GB DDR2 800 CL 6Geforce 750 Ti @ 1033/1350 MHzLink6632D@rk2x Xeon E5-2667 @ 2900MHz32GB DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-28-1TQuadro K4000 @ 811/2810 MHzLink


----------



## D@rk (12. April 2017)

2. *1080p Extreme Liste [Single GPU]*

�

13652GurdiRyzen 3900X @4,3 GHz32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1TRTX 3090 ASUS TUF @ 2Ghz/1325Link12030Zotac2012i5 8600K @5000MHz6GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 18-18-18-36-2TRTX 3080 @ 2070 /2.160Link11904GurdiRyzen 5900x Curved32GB @3733 CL 17-21-21-41-1TRX6800XT @ 2800/2150MHzLink11906DudelllR9 5900x @ Stock32GB DDR4-3800 CL 16-19-16-36-1TRX 6900 XT @ 2610/2100MHzLink11735Eragossi9-9900K @ 5100MHz32GB DDR4-1800 CL 17-18-18-39-2TRTX 3080 @ 2100/19.000Link10777bisonigori7-8700K @ 5500Mhz16GB @ 4700, 18-20-20-38-400-2TRTX 2080 Ti @ 2190/8250Link10369entai9-7900X @ 4.7ghz32GB DDR3-3600 CL 17-18-18-38-2TRTX 2080 TI @ 2160/8400 MHzLink10341eeeveni7-8700K @ 5200 Mhz16GB @ 4400, 17-17-17-32-320-2TRTX 2080 Ti @ 2085/8400Link10235SchrottiIntel i9-7900X @ 5000MHz32GB DDR4-2800 CL 16-18-18-36-1TRTX 2080Ti @ 2130/8100MHzLink10219Eragossi9-9900K @ 5200MHz32GB DDR4-4000 CL 17-18-18-29-2T 380RTX 2080TI @ 2145/2103 MHzLink10176D@rkAMD Threadripper 1950x @ 4256MHz32GB DDR4-3210 CL 14-14-14-28-1TRTX 2080Ti @ 2160/8000MHzLink9718DaHell63R9 3900X @3800MHz32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 16-19-19-19-36-1TRTX 3070 @2100/2100MHz
Link9561Snowhacki9 7920X @ 4,5Ghz32GB DDR4 @ 3400MHz, 16-17-17-36-2TRTX 2080Ti @ 2040MhzLink9020julian35152Ryzen 7 3700X 4.3GHz16GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-17-17-35-1TRTX 2080ti @1905/7450 MHzLink7910ninja85i5-8600K @ 5100MHz16GB DDR4 3466 CL 17-19-19-41-2TAsus Turbo RTX 2080 @ 2160/7975MHz @ AC Eiswolf 2Link7862IICARUSi9 9900K @ 5500 MHz16GB DDR4-3975 CL 17-18-18-32-2TMSI GeForce RTX 2080 Sea Hawk EK X @ 2175/8400 MHzLink7527-Shorty-i7 9700k 5,0 GHz32GB DDR4-3200 CL 15 15 15 35 2TRTX 2080 @ 2025/8000LINK6942DaHell63R9 3900X @~ 4200MHz32GB DDR4-3600 CL 16-19-19-38-1TRTX 2070 super @2100/2013MHzLink6810ZÜNDELholzIntel i7-980X @4331Mhz6Gb DDR3 -2090Mhz CL-8-8-8-24-98-1TNvidia Titan Xp@2027-2062Mhz/6123MhzLink6801BlackvoodooI7 5930k@4,5 Ghz32GB DDR4-2866 CL 15-15-15-35 2TTitan Xp 2000-2050 Mhz/6210 MhzLink6794jules.mRyzen 3900X @ 3800MHz32GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-16-16-39-2TRTX 3060 Ti @1410/1779Link6789xtremefunkyIntel i9 9900K @ 5,0GHz32GB DDR4-4200MHz CL 15-16-15-28-1TXFX Radeon VII @ 2150/1175MHzLink6672Apollo4244i7-6900K @ 4400 MHz32 GB DDR4-3000 CL 16-18-18-38-1TNvidia TitanX @ ~2000/5670 MHzLink6669-K1ngp1n-i7-8700K @ 5200MHz16GB DDR4-3200@3300 CL 14-14-14-34-2TGTX 1080 ti @ 2126/1642MHzLink6663IonRyzen 7 1700 @ 3600 MHz32GB DDR4-2400 CL 16-18-18-38-1TRTX 2070 Super @ 2050/7250MHzLink6611HisNIntel 5960X@4.5Ghz8x8GB DDR4 @ 2400Ghz, 15,15,15,35,2TNvidia Titan X Pascal @ 2113Mhz/5454MhzLink6603Painkilleraxeli7-7700K @ 5200MHz16GB DDR4-3700 CL 18-20-20-40-2TGTX 1080ti @ 2113/6311 MHzLink6506D@rkAMD Threadripper 1950x @ 4106MHz32GB DDR4-3210 CL 14-14-14-28-1TGTX 1080Ti @ 2062/6210MHzLink6503DaHell63i9 7920X @3.8GHz32GB DDR-4 3000MHz CL-15-15-17-35 2TGTX 1080 ti @2100/6400MHzLink6491MIIIK09TR4-1950X 16 x @ 3800MHz32GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-35GTX 1080 ti @ 2088/6497MHzLink6486Incredible Alki7-5960X @ 4000MHz64GB DDR4-2400 CL 15-15-15-35-2TNvidia TitanX @ 2000/5500MHzLink6478equiR7 3800X @~ 3824MHz32GB DDR4-3600 CL 16-19-19-39-1TGTX 1080Ti  @2088/6264MHzLink6449Woiferl94i7 5820K @ 4,4Ghz16GB DDR4-2600 CL 14-14-14-30 1TGTX 1080Ti @ 2101/6300 MHzLink6447nilssohni5 8600k @5,2 GHz16GB DDR-4 3466 MHz CL-16-18-18-28 1TRTX 2070 @2145/8300 MHzLink6445Blackvoodooi7-8700K @ 5000MHz32GB DDR4-3866@3600 CL 18-18-18-38-2TGTX 1080ti @ 2063/6210MHzLink6382Gurdii7-6700K @ 4400Mhz24GB @ 2933, 13-15-15-28Radeon VII @ 2089/1265Link6368DuvarR7-1700 @ 4GHz32GB DDR4 CL 16-17-16-32-1TGTX1080 Ti @ 2114/6316MHzLink6349rtxusi7-8700K @ 5100MHz32GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-18-18-38-2TGTX 1080Ti @ 2101/5984MHzlink6327MiezeMatzei7-6700K @ 4600MHz16GB DDR4-3000 CL15-17-17-35GTX 1080Ti @ 2050/6003MHzLink6321DerLettlerRyzen 7 1800X @ 3600MHz16GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-15-15-36-1TGTX 1080 Ti @ 2101/6004 MHzLink6289..::Siles::..i7-4790K @ 4800MHz16GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-31-2TGTX 1080 Ti @ ~2000/3100 MHzLink6285sYnergoni7 6900k @ 4600mhzDDR4 @ 3200, 15 15 15 35 CR2GTX 1080Ti 2075 / 6040Link6277VirusAccessi7-4790k @ 4600MHz16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24GTX 1080 Ti @ 2101/5020 MHzLink6269Borkenpopel1i7-5960x @ 4400MHz32GB DDR4-3200 CL 14-14-14-34-2TGTX 1080 ti @ 2075/6100MHzLink6259LastManStandingAMD 3900X@stock32GB DDR4 3600Mhz CL 18-19-18-18-58, 1TGTX1080Ti @ 2038/6003MHzLink6232troppaCore i7 6950X @ 4200MHz64GB DDR4-3200 CL16-18-18-36 2TEVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 @ 2062/6003 MHzLink6230Darkearth27i7-4790K @ 4712MHz16GB DDR3-2400 CL11-13-13-31-1TGTX 1080Ti @ 2088/6003MHzLink6209Schrottii7 5930k @ 4,5 GHz16 GB DDR4-2400 CL 15-15-15-35 1TGTX 1080 Ti @ 2038 MHz/ 6004MHzLink6160Donner123i7 7700k @ 4,9 GHz16 GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-18-18-38 2TGTX 1080 Ti @ 1999 MHz/6106MHzLink6145rtxusxeon E3-1231v3 @3,65Ghz16GB DDR3-1624 CL 10-10-10-25-2TNvidia GTX 1080 Ti @ 2137/5575MHzLink6144Vipdomi7-6700K @ 4200MHz16GB DDR4-2400 CL 16-16-16-39Aorus GTX 1080 TI @ 2025Mhz/6024MhzLink6129lustige-Fehlerquellei7700k @4800MHz (1.28v)16GB DDR4-3333 CL ?GTX 1080ti @ 2000 MHz/6003MHzLink6007RuvinioIntel i7-7700K @ 4500MHz16GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-16-16-36-2TGTX 1080Ti @ 1999-2050/5505MHz Link6003sonic1monkeyi7-2600K @ 4500MHz16GB DDR3-2133 CL 9-11-11-29-2TGTX 1080ti @ 1990/5899MHzLink5957reddgarXeon E3 1240v5 @ 3500MHz16GB DDR4-2133 CL14-14-14GTX 1080Ti @ 2050/5515MHzLink5821_LS_i7 6700k @ 4.3GHz8GB DDR4 2400MHZ CL 14-14-14-35-1TASUS RTX 2070 @ 1995/1850MHzLink5536xtremefunkyIntel i5 9600K @ 5,1GHz16GB DDR4-3466MHz CL 14-18-18-28-2TVEGA 64 Nitro+ @ 1805/1190MHzLink5536pupsi114790k @4,5 Ghz16GB 1600Mhz CL9 DDR3Radeon VII 1800/1000MhzLink5531pupsi11R9 3900X @ Stock/PBO -1.250v2x8 GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 16-16-16-36 1T
Radeon VII @ 1800/1000 MHzLink5449Da_ObstR9 3900X @ Stock/PBO4x8 GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 16-16-16-36-52 1TRX 5700XT @ 2100/1840 MHzLink5265Horileini7-3770 @ 4400Mhz16GB @ 1433, 9-9-9-24-2TRTX 2060 @ 2160/7950Link5231Gurdii7-6700K @ 4400MHz24GB DDR4-2933 CL 13-15-15-28-2TRX 5700 @ 2100/1900 MHzLink5179DudelllR52600X @ 4.2GHz16GB @ 3333, 14-19-15-15-35-58-1TVega64 @1700MHz/1100MHzLink5158TBSBXNi5-9600k @ 4900MHz16GB DDR4-3200 CL 15-18-18-30-2TRX VEGA 56 @ 1802/1110MHzLink5145Klaus303i7-5820K @ 4300MHz16GB DDR4-2800 CL 15-15-15-35-1TASUS ROG Strix Radeon RX Vega 64 (EK-WB)@ 1712/1200 MHzLink5132Evgasüchtigeri7 4770K @4 GHz16GB DDR-3  1866MHz CL-9-10-9-28 1TRX Vega 64 @  1680/1160mhzlink5056Geisi2Ryzen 5 2600x@3600MHz(Stock)16GB DDR4-2933 CL 16-18-18-36-1TVega64 1760MHz/HBM 1050MHzLink5046Gurdii7-6700K @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR4-2933MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2TVega 64 @ 1620/1130Link4990IonRyzen 7 1700 @ 3600 MHz32GB DDR4-3000 CL 16-18-18-38-1TSapphire RX 5700 XT @ 1820/1750 MHzLink4866Zerosix-06i7-950 @3,8GHz12GB DDR3 1260MHz CL-8-8-8-20 1TVega 56 LC-Bios, ~1695MHz, HBM 1030MHzLink4811stuxcomi7 7700k @ 4,8 GHz16 GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-35 2TGTX 1080 @ 2125 MHz/5900 MHzLink4805drebbini7-5775C @ 4000MHz16 GB  DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-12-31 - 1TASUS ROG Strix Vega64 @ 1560MHz GPU /  1050MHz HBM2Link4769DuvarR7-1700 @ 3.8GHz32GB DDR4 CL 16-18-18-34-1TGTX1080@ 2101/1501MHzLink4751Intel4770K94I7 4770K @ 4300MHz12GB DDR3-1600 CL9RTX 2060 @ 2055/1750 MHzLink4705SuddenDeathStgti7 3770K @4500MHz24GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1TGTX 1080 @ 2100/5700MHzLink4678DaHell63R9 3900X @~ 4200MHz32GB DDR4-3200 CL 14-17-17-34-1TGTX 1080 @2100/1451MHzLink4645crisinmudE3-1230v3 @3,7Ghz16 GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1TXFX Radeon RX Vega 56 1642/1100MHzLink4639AMD-FXlerRyzen7 1800x @ 4.0Ghz32GB DDR4-2933 CL 16-17-17-35-1TGTX 1080 @ 2151/5580MHzLink4596Rurdoi7 7700k @ 5Ghz16GB DDR4-3000 CL 16-18-18-38-2TGTX 1080 @ 2100/5500MhzLink4578Kirby01978i7 4790k @4200Mhz16GB DDR3 10-12-12-31Vega 56 Sapphire Pulse @1657/980MhzLink4556JaniZzi7-4770K @ 4300MHz16GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-30-2TGTX 1080 @ 2075/5500 MHzLink4536hellmi7 8700K @ 5000 MHz16GB DDR3-3000 CL 15-16-16-35-2TGTX 1070Ti @ 2100/4600MHzLink4514SalzigeKarottePentium 4560 @ 3.50GHz8GB HyperX Savage DDR4 @ 1333, CL 13 14-14-39 CR 2T980TI @ 1580/2125 MHzLink4500cordonbleuRyzen 5 2600x @ 3600 MHz16GB DDR4-3000 CL 16-18-18-38-1TMSI Vega 56 @ 1552/955 MHzLink4488Almdudler2604Ryzen 1700X @ 3900 MHz16GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-18-18-36-1TGTX 1070Ti @ 2113/4788 MHzLink4483DrDavei7 3770K @ 4.7GHz16GB DDR-3 2200MHz CL 10-12-11-28 1TGTX 980 ti @1570/2114Link4478AnchorageRyzen 1700X @ 3,8 Ghz16GB DDR4-3002 CL 16-16-16-39-T2Gigabyte 1080 Xtreme Gaming @ 2076/5400Link4459MTC001i5-4590 @ 3553MHz16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9GTX 1070Ti @ 2050MHz/4430MHzlink4446Diazi7-4770K @ 4600MHz16GB DDR3-2133 CL 11-11-11-27-2TGTX 980 TI @ 1567/2000.7MHzLink4444hellmi7 3770K @ 4500 MHz16GB DDR3-2000 CL 9-10-10-29-2TGTX 1070Ti @ 2100/4600MHzLink4415MDJi5-4670 @ 3.4 GHz16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL9-9-9-24-2TGTX 1080 @ 1772/1351/1911Link4380hardbase87Ryzen 7 1700 @ 3900MHz16GB DDR4-3200 CL 14-14-14-34-1TNvidia GTX 1080 @ 2050/5550MHzLink4366ForceScouti7-8700k @4900Mhz32GB DDR4-3200 CL16-18-18-18-38-2TGTX1080 @ 2088Mhz/10080Link4365NotAnExit2600K @4.7GHz16GB DDR3 2133MHz CL-13-13-12-35 1TGTX 1080,  2076 / 5400Link4324Darkearth27i7-4790K @ 4700MHz16GB DDR3-2400 CL11-13-13-31-1TGTX 980Ti @ 1530/1974MHzLink4314DaHell63i7 3930K @ 4.2GHz16GB DDR-3 2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2TGTX 980 ti @1540/2053Link4248Da_ObstR7 1700X @ 3700MHz32GB DDR4-3333MHz CL 14-14-14-34-52 1TGTX 980Ti @ 1499/4146 MHzLink4238PCGHGSRyzen 7 1700 @ 3500MHz32GB DDR4-3200 CL14-15-15-35-2TGTX 1080 @ 1962/5006 MHzLink4270MDJi7-8700 @ Stock16GB (2x 8GB) DDR4-3000 Corsair Vengeance LPX  CL15-17-17-35 (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15)GTX 1080 @ 1772/1351/1911Link4236nWo-Wolfpaci7-5820K @ 4200MHz16GB DDR4-2133 CL 15-15-15-35-2TNvidia GTX 1080 @ 2000/5100MHzLink4199TheNewNow2600X @ ~ 4.25GHz16GB DDR4 3066MHz CL 14 18 16 28 1TGTX 980Ti 1480/4140Link4175Legacyyi5 6600K @ 4.5GHz16GB DDR-4 2667MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2TGTX 980 ti @1480/2005LINK4150Da_ObstR7 1700X @ 3700MHz16GB DDR4-2933 CL 12-12-12-30 1TGTX 980Ti @ 1478/3899 MHzLink4138SlartibartiIntel Xeon X5675 @ 4,438 GHz24GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24-2TGTX 1080 @ 1743/1883Link4122Zotac2012i5 4690K @ 4400MHz16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-27-2TGTX 1070 @ 2126/4900MHzLink4060DaHell63i7 2600K @ 4.2GHz16GB DDR-3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24  2TGTX 980 ti @1460/1953Link4044IICARUSi7-6700K @ 4500MHz16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-35-2TNvidia GTX1070 @ 2100/4750MHzLink4029Ioni5-4670K @ 3700MHz16GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-11-10-30-1TNvidia GTX980Ti @ 1470/3650MHzLink3891Ilubabei7-4770K @ 4620MHz2x8GB TridentX DD3 2410 CL 10-12-12-30-1TAsus Strix Rog GTX 1070 8G @ 1716/2101/2352MHzLink3779Herbststurmi7 2600K @ 3982MHz32GB DDR3-1866 @ 1906 CL 8-9-9-22-1TGTX 1070 @ 2113/4200MHzLink3722DaBlackSheepi9-7900X @ 4500 MHz16 GB DDR4-1600 CL 16-18-18-36-2TGTX 1070 @ 2100/2102 MHzLink3713IonR7 1700 @ 3600MHz16GB DDR4-3000 CL16GTX 1070 @ 2100/4202 MHzLink3707PCGHGSi7-4930K @ 4000MHz16GB DDR3-2400 CL11-13-14-32-2TGTX 1070 @ 2000/4303MHzLink3652xXDanielHDXxi5 4690k @ 4,4GHz16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2TGTX 1070 @ 1974/4303Link3193xtremefunkyi5 4670K @ 4600Hz16GB DDR4-3133 CL 11-12-11-34-1TR9 290X @ 1300/1650MHzLink3118D@rki7-4770K @ 4500MHz32GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-11-10-30-2TGTX 980 @ 1584/4112MHzLink2972AmonRyzen 7 1700X@3,6GHz16GB DDR4-2400 CL 15-15-15-39-1TXFX Radeon R9 Fury 1000/500MHzLink2962Klaus303i7-5820K @ 4500MHz16GB DDR4-2800 CL 15-15-15-35-1TSapphire R9 390 @ 1200/1651 MHzLink2914Evgasüchtigeri7-4770K @ 4000MHz16GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-10-9-28-1TR9 290 @ 1200/1700MHzLink2892cordonbleuR5 3600 @ 3,6 Ghz32 GB DDR 4 @ 3200 Mhz CL 16Sapphire R9 290x @ 1350 Mhz / 1500 MhzLink2848Bariphonei7 6700K @4,2Ghz16GB DDR3 -1600 CL 9-9-9-28-2TSapphire Radeon R9 1200Mhz / 6800MhzLink2805type_oi7-4770K @ 4200MHz24GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1TGTX 1060 @ 1799/2834MHzLINK2790hellmi7 3770K @ 4400MHz16GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-9-9-27-2TRX 480 @ 1500/2133MHzlink2789Chris-W201-FanIntel i5 2500k@4,4GHz16GB DDR3-1603 9-9-9-24-2TGTX780Ti ~1230MHz/3700MHzLink2694cozmaFX-8350 @ 4500MHz16GB DDR4-2136 CL 10-12-12-31-2TR9 390 Nitro @ 1102/6472MHzLink2676dsdennii5 4670K @ 4.2 GHz8 GB DDR3 1600 MHz CL-9-9-9-24R9 290 @ 1100/1400 MHzLink2667Saguyai5 6600k @ 4,6 GHz8GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-36TSapphire 390 @ 1100/1700Link2582NCphaloni5-3570 @ 3600MHz16GB DDR3-1333 CL9-9-9-24 2TGTX1060 @ 2050/2303Link2576TheNewNowXeon 1231 v3 @ 3,6GHz12GB DDR3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24-2TGTX 970 @ 1591/4356MHzLINK2562tobse2056AMD R7 1800x @ 3,6 GHz16GB DDR4 2933 MHz CL 16-17-17-34 1TAMD RX480 8GB @ 1375/ 2250Link2488aSt3rOiDXeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.60GHz16GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-27 1TSapphire R9 390 @ 1010/1500 MhzLink2487Frontline25E3-1231 V3 @ 3600MHz16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2TRadeon R9 390 @ 1010Mhz / 1500 MhzLINK2395beren2707i7 4770K @ 3.6GHz32GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-13-13-31 2TAMD RX 480 8GiB @1280/2000 MHzLink2239Ilubabei7-4770K @ 4620MHz2x8GB TridentX DD3 2410 CL 10-12-12-30-1TMSI GTX 1060 OC 3GB @ 1935/2385MHzLink2233Chris-W201-FanIntel i5 2500k@4,4GHz16GB DDR3-1603 9-9-9-24-2TGTX780 ~1090MHz/3142MHzLink2195troppaCore i7 3930K  @ 4000MHz16GB DDR3-2133 CL9-11-10-27 2TEVGA GeForce GTX 780 SC @ 1123/3004 MHzLink1590Felgenfuzzii7-3770nonK @ 4000MHz16GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-9-9-27-2T7950 @ 1000/1250MHzLink1306Notafreaki7 2600K @4400MHz24GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2TGTX 670 4Gb 1306/3150Link920_LS_i7 6700k @ 4.3GHz8GB DDR4 2133MHZ CL 15-15-15-36-2TNvidia GTX 660 @ 1188/1602MHzLink733Ilubabei7-4770K @ 4620MHz2x8GB TridentX DD3 2410 CL 10-12-12-30-1TZotac GTX 770 AMP 2GB @ 1200/1252/1950MHzLink771D@rki7-6700HQ @ 3300MHz8GB DDR4-2133 CL 15-15-15-36-2TGTX 960M @ 1176/1253MHzLink639dabesteFX-8800P @ 3400MHz16GB DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-28-??TAMD  R9 M385X @ 1000/4800MHzLink471D@rk2x Xeon E5-2667 @ 2900MHz32GB DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-28-1TQuadro K4000 @ 811/2810 MHzLink


----------



## D@rk (12. April 2017)

3. *4k Optimized Liste [Singel GPU]*


18324EddyBaldoni7-9700K @ 5000MHz32GB DDR4-3200 CL 22-22-22-52-ZTRTX 3090 @ 1860/2010MHzLink18265GurdiRyzen 3900X @4,3 GHz32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1TRTX 3090 ASUS TUF @ 2Ghz/1325Link17042openSUSERyzen 5900x @~4,6GHZ32GB @3800 CL 16-19-16-35-1TRX6900XT @ 2300/2120MHzLink16757DudelllR9 5900x @ Stock32GB DDR4-3800 CL 16-19-16-36-1TRX 6900 XT @ 2630/2100MHzLink16298Zotac2012i5 8600K @5000MHz16GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 18-18-18-36-2TRTX 3080 @ 2070 /2.160Link16287Blackman2106i7-8700k@5000MHz16GB DDR3-4132 CL 17-17-17-38-2TRTX 3080@2040/1306MHzLink16058GurdiRyzen 5900x Curved32GB @3733 CL 17-21-21-41-1TRX6800XT @ 2800/2150MHz
Link15401Eragossi9-9900K @ 5100MHz32GB DDR4-1800 CL 17-18-18-39-2TRTX 3080 @ 2100/19.000Link15192Mr-JiJii9 7920X @ 4700MHz64GB DDR4-4000 CL 18-19-19-39-2TTitan RTX @ 2145/2125MHzLink14680Snoopy69RYZEN 9 3950X @ 4200MHz16GB DDR4-3400 CL 14-14-14-34-1TRTX 2080Ti @ 2250/8500MHzLink14670Snoopy69i9-9900K @ 5146MHz16GB DDR4-3255 CL 17-19-19-40-2TRTX 2080Ti @ 2250/8500MHzLink14639bisonigori7-8700K @ 5500Mhz16GB @ 4700, 18-20-20-38-400-2TRTX 2080 Ti @ 2190/8250Link14121eeeveni7-8700K @ 5200 Mhz16GB @ 4400, 17-17-17-32-320-2TRTX 2080 Ti @ 2085/8400Link14044HisNIntel 5960X@4.5Ghz4x16GB DDR4 @ 3200Ghz, 16,18,18,38,2TNvidia Titan RTX @ 2040Mhz/8000MhzLink13671Eragossi9-9900K @ 5200MHz32GB DDR4-4000 CL 17-18-18-29-2T 380RTX 2080TI @ 2130/2053 MHzLink13486D@rkAMD Threadripper 1950x @ 4256MHz32GB DDR4-3210 CL 14-14-14-28-1TRTX 2080Ti @ 2160/8000MHzLink13310Majinvegeta20R7 2700X @4250 MHz32GB DDR4-3400 MHz CL 16-18-18-38 1TRTX 2080 Ti @ 2145/8300 MHzLink13121Blackvoodooi7-8700K @ 5000MHz32GB DDR4-3600 CL 18-18-18-38-2TRTX 2080ti 2045-2080 MhzLink12859Snowhacki9 7920X @ 4,6Ghz32GB DDR4 @ 3400MHz, 16-17-17-36-2TRTX 2080Ti @ 1995-2025Mhzlink12736DaHell63R9 3900X @3800MHz32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 16-19-19-19-36-1TRTX 3070 @2100/2100MHzLink12148julian35152Ryzen 7 3700X 4.3GHz16GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-17-17-35-1TRTX 2080ti @1905/7450 MHzLink11949Ralle@I7 8700K @ 4500 MHZ16 GB DDR4 3200 CL 17 -18-18-36-2TGainward RTX 2080 TI Phoenix GS @ Stock  1830 - 1855/1750  MHZL ink10921-K1ngp1n-i7-8700K @ 5200MHz16GB DDR4-3200@3300 CL 14-14-14-34-2TGTX 1080 ti @ 2126/1642MHzLink10815Painkilleraxeli7-7700K @ 5200MHz16GB DDR4-3700 CL 18-20-20-40-2TGTX 1080ti @ 2113/6311 MHzLink10788DaHell63i9 7920X @3.8GHz32GB DDR-4 3000MHz CL-15-15-17-35 2TGTX 1080 ti @2100/6400MHzLink10781BlackvoodooI7 5930k@4,5 Ghz32GB DDR4-2866 CL 15-15-15-35 2TTitan Xp 1939-2050 Mhz/6210 MhzLink10750KennyPowersI7 5820K@4,9 Ghz16GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-16-1-38 2TGTX 1080Ti 2088 MHz/6250 MHzLink10710blu-skyei7-6950 @4500MHz32GB DDR4-3400 CL 14-15-15-34-T1GTX 1080 Ti @ 2088/6277MHzLink10456Blackvoodooi7-8700K @ 5000MHz32GB DDR4-3866@3600 CL 18-18-18-38-2TGTX 1080ti @ 2063/6210MHzLink10451ninja85i5-8600K @ 5100MHz16GB DDR4 3466 CL 17-19-19-41-2TAsus Turbo RTX 2080 @ 2160/7975MHz @ Eiswolf 2
Link10440Nachtyi7 5820K @ 3,3Ghz16GB DDR4-3200 CL 15-17-17-35 2TTITAN X @ 2000/5700 MHzLink10401mahaudii7-7700k @5000MHz16GB DDR4 4133MHz CL17GTX 1080ti 2062/1575 MHz @ AIRLink10385D@rkAMD Threadripper 1950x @ 4106MHz32GB DDR4-3210 CL 14-14-14-28-1TGTX 1080Ti @ 2062/6210MHzLink10378Apollo4244i7-6900K @ 4400 MHz32 GB DDR4-3000 CL 16-18-18-38-1TNvidia TitanX @ ~2000/5670 MHzLink10368Woiferl94Ii7 5820K @ 4,4Ghz16GB DDR4-2600 CL 14-14-14-30 1TGTX 1080Ti @ ~ 2050/6264 MHzLink10359rtxusi7-8700K @ 5100MHz32GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-18-18-38-2TGTX 1080Ti @ 2126/5984MHzlink10344MiezeMatzei7-6700K @ 4600MHz16GB DDR4-3000 CL15-17-17-35GTX 1080Ti @ 2050/6003MHzLink10342IICARUSi9 9900K @ 5500 MHz16GB DDR4-3975 CL 17-18-18-32-2TMSI GeForce RTX 2080 Sea Hawk EK X @ 2175/8400 MHzLink10327Incredible Alki7-5960X @ 4000MHz64GB DDR4-2400 CL 15-15-15-35-2TNvidia TitanX @ 2088/5500MHzLink10313DuvarR7-1700 @ 4GHz32GB DDR4 CL 16-17-16-32-1TGTX1080 Ti @ ~2088/6288MHzLink10299HisNIntel 5960X@4.5Ghz8x8GB DDR4 @ 2400Ghz, 15,15,15,35,2TNvidia Titan X Pascal @ 2075Mhz/5454MhzLink10292Borkenpopel1i7-5960x @ 4400MHz32GB DDR4-3200 CL 14-14-14-34-2TGTX 1080 ti @ 2075/6100MHzLink10285-Shorty-i7 9700k 5,0 GHz32GB DDR4-3200 CL 15 15 15 35 2TRTX 2080 @ 2130/8400LINK10218sYnergoni7 6900k @ 4.5GHz16GB DDR4-3288 CL 13-15-15-35 1TGTX 1080Ti @2065/6014Link10195Blackout2016i7-7700K@4600MHz16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-39-2T1080Ti @ 2063/6039MHzLink10167..::Siles::..i7-4790K @ 4800MHz16GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-31-2TGTX 1080 Ti @ ~2000/3100 MHzLink10128troppaCore i7 6950X @ 4200MHz64GB DDR4-3200 CL16-18-18-36 2TEVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 @ 2062/6003 MHzLink10066Meroveusi7-5820K @ 4000MHz64GB DDR4-2133 CL 15-15-15-36-2TNvidia GTX 1080 Ti @ 2088 /5400MHzLink10058Schrottii7 5930k @ 4,7 GHz16 GB DDR4-2400 CL 15-15-15-35 1TGTX 1080 Ti @ 2063 MHz/ 6004MHzLink10036Darkearth27i7-4790K @ 4712MHz16GB DDR3-2400 CL11-13-13-31-1TGTX 1080Ti @ ~2050/6003MHzLink10023DerLettlerRyzen 7 1800X @ 3600MHz16GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-15-15-36-1TGTX 1080 Ti @ ~2088/6004 MHzLink9914rtxusxeon E3-1231v3 @3,65Ghz16GB DDR3-1624 CL 10-10-10-25-2TNvidia GTX 1080 Ti @ 2137/5575MHzLink9814Majinvegeta20R7 2700X @4250 MHz32GB DDR4-3400 MHz CL 16-18-18-38 1TGTX 1080 Ti @ 1962/6300 MHzLink9695VirusAccessi7-4790k @ 4700MHz16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24GTX 1080 Ti @ 2088/6050 MHzLink9577Vipdomi7-6700K @ 4200MHz16GB DDR4-2400 CL 16-16-16-39Aorus GTX 1080 TI  @ 1987Mhz/5508MhzLink9569reddgarXeon E3 1240v5 @ 3500MHz16GB DDR4-2133 CL14-14-14GTX 1080Ti @ 2050/5515MHzLink9287DaHell63R9 3900X @~ 4200MHz32GB DDR4-3600 CL 16-19-19-38-1TRTX 2070 super @2100/2013MHzLink8929Gurdii7-6700K @ 4400Mhz24GB @ 2933, 13-15-15-28Radeon VII @ 2062/1265Link8572nilssohni5-8600K @ 5200Mhz16GB @ 3466, 16-18-18-28-450-1TRTX 2070 @ 2145/8250Link8040openSUSERyzen 2600 @4000MHz32 GB DDR4-3066 CL16-16-16-30-1TAMD RX 5700 XT @ 2000/1840 MhzLink7927DaHell63R9 3900X @~ 4200MHz32GB DDR4-3200 CL 14-17-17-34-1TGTX 1080 @2100/1451MHzLink7881Da_ObstR9 3900X @ Stock/PBO4x8 GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 16-16-16-36-52 1TRX 5700XT @ 2150/1850 MHzLink
7854pupsi11R9 3900X @ Stock/PBO -1.250v
2x8 GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 16-16-16-36 1T
Radeon VII @ 1800/1000 MHzLink7830SuddenDeathStgti7 3770K @4500MHz24GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1TGTX 1080 @ 2100-2088/5700MHzLink7794pupsi114790k @4,5 Ghz16GB 1600Mhz CL9 DDR3Radeon VII 1800/1000MhzLink7673_LS_i7 6700k @ 4.3GHz8GB DDR4 2400MHZ CL 14-14-14-35-1TASUS RTX 2070 @ 1995/1850MHzLink7647DaHell63i7 3930K @4.2GHz16GB DDR-3 2133MHz CL-9-9-11-31 2TGTX 1080  @2100/5800MHzLink7483hardbase87Ryzen 7 1700 @ 3900MHz16GB DDR4-3200 CL 14-14-14-34-1TNvidia GTX 1080 @ 2050/5550MHzLink7395AnchorageRyzen 1700X @ 3,8 Ghz16GB DDR4-3002 CL 16.16.16.39-T2Gigabyte 1080 Xtreme Gaming @2062/5400Link7326Gurdii7-6700K @ 4400MHz24GB DDR4-2933 CL 13-15-15-28-2TRX 5700 @ 2100/1900 MHzLink7104Almdudler2604Ryzen 1700X @ 3900 MHz16GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-18-18-36-1TGTX 1070Ti @ 2100/4773MHzLink7060PCGHGSRyzen 7 1700 @ 3500MHz32GB DDR4-3200 CL14-15-15-35-2TGTX 1080 @ 1962/5006 MHzLink7051hellmi7 3770K @ 4500 MHz16GB DDR3-2000 CL 9-10-10-29-2TGTX 1070Ti @ 2100/4600MHzLink6976nWo-Wolfpaci7-5820K @ 4200MHz16GB DDR4-2133 CL 15-15-15-35-2TNvidia GTX 1080 @ 2000/5100MHzLink6961DudelllR52600X @ 4.2GHz16GB @ 3333, 14-19-15-15-35-58-1TVega64 @1660MHz/1100MHzLink6901Gurdii7-6700K @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR4-2933MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2TVega 64 @ 1600/1130Link6945IonRyzen 7 1700 @ 3600 MHz32GB DDR4-3000 CL 16-18-18-38-1TSapphire RX 5700 XT @ 1820/1750 MHzLink6841mahaudii7-7700k @5300MHz16GB DDR4  4133MHz CL17GTX 980ti 1580/2050 MHz @ AIRLink6812MTC001i5-4590 @ 3553MHz16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9GTX 1070Ti @ 1996MHz/4430MHzlink6683DrDavei7 3770K @ 4.9GHz16GB DDR-3 2200MHz CL 10-12-11-28 1TGTX 980 ti @1547/2114Link6580DaHell63i7 3930K @ 4.2GHz16GB DDR-3 2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2TGTX 980 ti @1540/2053Link6571Zotac2012i5 4690K @ 4400MHz16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-27-2TGTX 1070 @ 2126/4900MHzLink6539Darkearth27i7-4790K @ 4700MHz16GB DDR3-2400 CL11-13-13-31-1TGTX 980Ti @ 1530/1974MHzLink6533cordonbleuRyzen 5 3600 @ 4000MHz16GB DDR4-3600 CL 14-18-14-32-1TRX Vega 56 @ 1682 / 980 MHzLink6525Zerosix-06i7-950 @3,8GHz12GB DDR3 1260MHz CL-8-8-8-20 1TVega 56 LC-Bios, ~1695MHz, HBM 1030MHzLink6481TheNewNow2600X @ ~ 4.25GHz16GB DDR4 3066MHz CL 14 18 16 28 1TGTX 980Ti 1480/4140Link6466Alex1022000i5 4460 @ 3200Mhz8gb ddr3 2133mhz cl?GTX 980 ti @1468Mhz/4280MhzLink6395crisinmudE3-1230v3 @3,7Ghz (allCores)16 GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1TXFX Radeon RX Vega 56 1642/1100MHzLink6354IICARUSi7-6700K @ 4500MHz16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-35-2TNvidia GTX1070 @ 2100/4750MHzLink6276Ilubabei7-4770K @ 4620MHz2x8GB TridentX DD3 2410 CL 10-12-12-30-1TAsus Strix Rog GTX 1070 8G  @  1731/2101/2352 MHzLink6208Da_ObstR7 1700X @ 3700MHz16GB DDR4-2933 CL 12-12-12-30 1TGTX 980Ti @ 1478/3899 MHzLink6150Ioni5-4670K @ 3700MHz16GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-11-10-30-1TNvidia GTX980Ti @ 1470/3650MHzLink6049IonR7 1700 @ 3600MHz16GB DDR4-3000 CL16GTX 1070 @ 2100/4202 MHzLink5911PCGHGSi7-4930K @ 4000MHz16GB DDR3-2400 CL11-13-14-32-2TGTX 1070 @ 1987/4303MHzLink4891D@rki7-4770K @ 4500MHz32GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-11-10-30-2TGTX 980 @ 1573/4082MHzLink4060hellmi7 3770K @ 4400MHz16GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-9-9-27-2TRX 480 @ 1500/2133MHzlink4002Bariphonei7 6700K @ 4,2 Ghz16 GB DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-28 2TSapphire Radeon R9 390 1200Mhz / 6800MhzLink4002TheNewNowXeon 1231 v3 @ 3,6GHz12GB DDR3 1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24-2TGTX 970 @1587/4348MHzLINK3953vinacis_vividsi5-4430s @ 2812MHz12 GB DDR3-1875 CL 11-11-11-32 - 1TASUS ROG Strix RX480 @ 1460MHz / 2000MHzLink3816cozmaFX-8350 @ 4500MHz16GB DDR4-2136 CL 10-12-12-31-2TR9 390 Nitro @ 1102/6472MHzLink3730dsdennii5 4670K @ 4.2 GHz8 GB DDR3 1600 MHz CL-9-9-9-24R9 290 @ 1100/1400 MHzLink3670beren2707i7 4770K @ 3.6GHz32GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-13-13-31 2TAMD RX 480 8GiB @1340/2250 MHzLink3424Frontline25E3-1231 V3 @ 3600MHz16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2TRadeon R9 390 @ 1010Mhz / 1500 MhzLINK3065troppaCore i7 3930K  @ 4000MHz16GB DDR3-2133 CL9-11-10-27 2TEVGA GeForce GTX 780 SC @ 1123/3004 MHzLink3269Ilubabei7-4770K @ 4620MHz2x8GB TridentX DD3 2410 CL 10-12-12-30-1TMSI GTX 1060 OC 3GB @ 1935/2385MHzLink1005Ilubabei7-4770K @ 4620MHz2x8GB TridentX DD3 2410 CL 10-12-12-30-1TZotac GTX 770 AMP 2GB @ 1200/1252/1950MHzLink


----------



## D@rk (12. April 2017)

4. *8k Optimized Liste [Singel GPU]*


13652GurdiRyzen 3900X @4,3 GHz32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1TRTX 3090 ASUS TUF @ 2Ghz/1325Link8484Mr-JiJi
i9 7920X @ 4500MHz64GB DDR4-3200 CL 17-18-18-36-2TRTX 3090 @ 2115/2055MHzLink6743Eragossi9-9900K @ 5100MHz32GB DDR4-1800 CL 17-18-18-39-2T
RTX 3080 @ 2100/19.000
Link6720Mr-JiJii9 7920X @4800MHz32GB DDR4-3200 CL 19-19-19-46-2TTITAN RTX @ 2145/8200MHzLink6380DudelllR9 5900x @ Stock32GB DDR4-3800 CL 16-19-16-36-1TRX 6900 XT @ 2520/2100MHzLink6279bisonigori7-8700K @ 5500Mhz16GB @ 4700, 18-20-20-38-400-2TRTX 2080 Ti @ 2190/8250Link6156HisNIntel 5960X@4.5Ghz4x16GB DDR4 @ 3200Ghz, 16,18,18,38,2TNvidia Titan RTX @ 2010Mhz/8000MhzLink6015freak094Ryzen 7 1700 @ 4029Mhz16GB DDR4-3400 CL 14-13-13-21-1TRTX 2080 Ti @ 2115-2175/7950MhzLink5964Eragossi9-9900K @ 5200MHz32GB DDR4-4000 CL 17-18-18-29-2T 380RTX 2080TI @ 2130/2053 MHzLink5857D@rkAMD Threadripper 1950x @ 4256MHz32GB DDR4-3210 CL 14-14-14-28-1TRTX 2080Ti @ 2160/8000MHzLink5721RtZki7-6700k @ 4500MHz32GB DDR4-2966 CL 16-18-18-36-2TNvidia 2080 Ti @ 2000/8300MHzLink5542DaHell63R9 3900X @3800MHz32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 16-19-19-19-36-1TRTX 3070 @2100/2100MHz
Link5495Snowhacki9 7920X @ 4,5Ghz32GB DDR4 @ 3400MHz, 16-17-17-36-2TRTX 2080Ti @ 1980MhzLink5269julian35152Ryzen 7 3700X 4.3GHz16GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-17-17-35-1TRTX 2080ti @1905/7450 MHzLink5055-K1ngp1n-i7-8700K @ 5200MHz16GB DDR4-3200@3300 CL 14-14-14-34-2TGTX 1080 ti @ 2100~2126/1642MHzLink4914KennyPowersI7 5820K@4,9 Ghz16GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-16-1-38 2TGTX 1080Ti 2100 MHz/6250 MHzLink4905Painkilleraxeli7-7700K @ 5200MHz16GB DDR4-3600 CL 18-19-19-39-2TGTX 1080ti @ 2113/6311 MHzLink4896DaHell63i9 7920X @3.8GHz32GB DDR-4 3000MHz CL-15-15-17-35 2TGTX 1080 ti @2100/6400MHzLink4797RtZki7-6700k @4500mhz16GB DDR4-3000 CL 17-18-18-36-T21080 ti @2050/6284Link4753DuvarR7-1700 @ 4GHz32GB DDR4 CL 16-17-16-32-1TGTX1080 Ti @ ~2050/6268MHzLink4747Borkenpopel1i7-5960x @ 4400MHz32GB DDR4-3200 CL 14-14-14-34-2TGTX 1080 ti @ 2075/6100MHzLink4739D@rkAMD Threadripper 1950x @ 4106MHz32GB DDR4-3210 CL 14-14-14-28-1TGTX 1080Ti @ 2075/6210MHzLink4689Apollo4244i7-6900K @ 4400 MHz32 GB DDR4-3000 CL 16-18-18-38-1TNvidia TitanX @ ~2000/5670 MHzLink4685Incredible Alki7-5960X @ 4000MHz64GB DDR4-2400 CL 15-15-15-35-2TNvidia TitanX @ 2000/5500MHzLink4652DerLettlerRyzen 7 1800X @ 3600MHz16GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-15-15-36-1TGTX 1080 Ti @ ~2088/6004 MHzLink4645Blackout2016i7-7700K@4600MHz16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-39-2T1080Ti @ 2063/6014MHzLink4600Darkearth27i7-4790K @ 4712MHz16GB DDR3-2400 CL11-13-13-31-1TGTX 980Ti @ ~2000/6003MHzLink4554troppaCore i7 6950X @ 4200MHz64GB DDR4-3200 CL16-18-18-36 2TEVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 @ 2037/5899 MHzLink4554VirusAccessi7-4790k @ 4600MHz16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24GTX 1080 Ti @ 1977/6050 MHzLink4444rtxusxeon E3-1231v3 @3,65Ghz16GB DDR3-1624 CL 10-10-10-25-2TNvidia GTX 1080 Ti @ 2137/5575MHzLink4412Vipdomi7-6700K @ 4200MHz16GB DDR4-2400 CL 16-16-16-39Aorus GTX 1080 TI  @ 1987Mhz/5508MhzLink4398IICARUSi9 9900K @ 5400 MHz16GB DDR4-3200 CL 15-17-17-35-2TMSI GeForce RTX 2080 Sea Hawk EK X @ 2130/8375 MHzLink4248-Shorty-i7 9700k 5,0 GHz32GB DDR4-3200 CL 15 15 15 35 2TRTX 2080 @ 2025/8000LINK4241reddgarXeon E3 1240v5 @ 3500MHz16GB DDR4-2133 CL14-14-14GTX 1080Ti @ 2050/5515MHzLink3677nilssohni5-8600K @ 5200Mhz16GB @ 3466, 16-18-18-28-450-1TRTX 2070 @ 2145/8250Link3596SuddenDeathStgti7 3770K @4500MHz24GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1TGTX 1080 @ 2100-2076/5700MHzLink3521DaHell63R9 3900X @~ 4200MHz32GB DDR4-3200 CL 14-17-17-34-1TGTX 1080 @2100/1451MHzLink3419pupsi11R9 3900X @ Stock/PBO -1.250v2x8 GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 16-16-16-36 1T
Radeon VII @ 1800/1000 MHzLink3400hardbase87Ryzen 7 1700 @ 3900MHz16GB DDR4-3200 CL 14-14-14-34-1TNvidia GTX 1080 @ 2050/5550MHzLink3398pupsi114790k @4,5 Ghz16GB 1600Mhz CL9 DDR3Radeon VII 1800/1000MhzLink3380AnchorageRyzen 1700X @ 3,8 Ghz16GB DDR4-3002 CL 16.16.16.39-T2Gigabyte 1080 Xtreme Gaming @2050/5400Link3312DaHell63i7 3930K @4.2GHz16GB DDR-3 2133MHz CL-9-9-11-31 2TGTX 1080  @2100/5800MHzLink3307_LS_i7 6700k @ 4.3GHz8GB DDR4 2400MHZ CL 14-14-14-35-1TASUS RTX 2070 @ 1995/1850MHzLink3196PCGHGSRyzen 7 1700 @ 3500MHz32GB DDR4-3200 CL14-15-15-35-2TGTX 1080 @ 1962/5006 MHzLink3133nWo-Wolfpaci7-5820K @ 4200MHz16GB DDR4-2133 CL 15-15-15-35-2TNvidia GTX 1080 @ 2000/5100MHzLink2951DrDavei7 3770K @ 4.9GHz16GB DDR-3 2200MHz CL 10-12-11-28 1TGTX 980 ti @1547/2114Link2930MTC001i5-4590 @ 3553MHz16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9GTX 1070Ti @ 1911MHz/4430MHzlink2894IonRyzen 7 1700 @ 3600 MHz32GB DDR4-3000 CL 16-18-18-38-1TSapphire RX 5700 XT @ 1820/1750 MHzLink2826IICARUSi7-6700K @ 4500MHz16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-35-2TNvidia GTX1070 @ 2100/4750MHzLink2820DaHell63I7 3930K @4200MHz16GB DDR 3 2133MHz -CL-9-11-11-31-308-2TGTX 980ti @ 1500/2053MHzLink2808TheNewNow2600X @ ~ 4.25GHz16GB DDR4 3066MHz CL 14 18 16 28 1TGTX 980Ti 1430/4100Link2720Ilubabei7-4770K @ 4620MHz2x8GB TridentX DD3 2410 CL 10-12-12-30-1TAsus Strix Rog GTX 1070 8G  @  1731/2101/2352 MHzLink2679Ioni5-4670K @ 3700MHz16GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-11-10-30-1TNvidia GTX980Ti @ 1470/3650MHzLink2623IonR7 1700 @ 3600MHz16GB DDR4-3000 CL16GTX 1070 @ 2100/4202 MHzLink2623PCGHGSi7-4930K @ 4000MHz16GB DDR3-2400 CL11-13-14-32-2TGTX 1070 @ 1987/4303MHzLink1589vinacis_vividsi5-4430s @ 2812MHz12 GB DDR3-1875 CL 11-11-11-32 - 1TASUS ROG Strix RX480 @ 1460MHz / 2000MHzLink1578D@rki7-4770K @ 4500MHz32GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-11-10-30-2TGTX 980 @ 1573/4082MHzLink1572cozmaFX-8350 @ 4500MHz16GB DDR4-2136 CL 10-12-12-31-2TR9 390 Nitro @ 1102/6472MHzLink610TheNewNowXeon 1231 v3 @ 3,6GHz12GB DDR3 CL 9-9-9-24-2TGTX 970 @ 1570/4232Link250der pc-nutzeri5-3570K @ 3800MHz8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1TR9 280 @ 1000 /1300MHzLink212troppaCore i7 3930K  @ 4000MHz16GB DDR3-2133 CL9-11-10-27 2TEVGA GeForce GTX 780 SC @ 1123/3004 MHzLink


----------



## D@rk (12. April 2017)

5. * 1080p Extreme Liste [Multi GPU]*


19064SinusspassRyzen Threadripper 3960x@stock
64 GiB DDR4-3800 CL 14-15-14-28-1T2xRTX 2080ti@2130/8350 MHz
Link13276ZÜNDELholzIntel i7-980X @4720Mhz6Gb DDR3 -2065Mhz CL-8-8-8-22-98-1TNvidia Titan XpSLI@Min1937Mhz, Max 2037Mhz/6003MhzLink11530troppaCore i7 6950X @ 4200MHz64GB DDR4-3200 CL16-18-18-36 2TEVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 @ 1999/5805 MHzLink5515DasRegalCore i7 970 @ 4600MHz12GB DDR3-1840 CL7-9-8-24 1TNvidia Gefore TITAN Z @ 1265/3600 MHzLinkPunktzahlUser NameCPU @ FrequenzRam @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command RateGrafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/SpeichertaktLinkPunktzahlUser NameCPU @ FrequenzRam @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command RateGrafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/SpeichertaktLink


----------



## D@rk (12. April 2017)

6. *4k Optimized Liste [Multi GPU]*


23635
SinusspassRyzen Threadripper 3960x@stock64 GiB DDR4-3800 CL 14-15-14-28-1T2xRTX 2080ti@2145/8400 MHzLink20039SinusspassRyzen 7 2700@4040Mhz64 GB DDR4-3232 CL 16-18-18-38-1T2xRTX 2080ti@2115/8300 MhzLink19274ZÜNDELholzIntel i7-980X @4720Mhz6Gb DDR3 -1770Mhz CL-7-7-7-21-88-1TNvidia Titan XpSLI@Min1937Mhz, Max 2050Mhz/6196MhzLink19.231EddyBaldoni7 4770K @ 4.5GHz16GB DDR-3 1.600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 1T2x SLI GTX 1080 ti @2.050/6.003Link17198troppaCore i7 6950X @ 4200MHz64GB DDR4-3200 CL16-18-18-36 2TEVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 @ 1999/5858 MHzLink8021DasRegalCore i7 970 @ 4600MHz12GB DDR3-1840 CL7-9-8-24 1TNvidia Gefore TITAN Z @ 1265/3600 MHzLinkPunktzahlUser NameCPU @ FrequenzRam @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command RateGrafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/SpeichertaktLink


----------



## D@rk (12. April 2017)

7. *8k Optimized Liste [Multi GPU]*


11757SinusspassRyzen 7 2700@4040Mhz64 GB DDR4-3232 CL 16-18-18-38-1T2xRTX 2080ti@2115/8300 MhzLink9664ZÜNDELholzIntel i7-980X @4720Mhz6Gb DDR3 -2065Mhz CL-8-8-8-22-98-1TNvidia Titan XpSLI@Min1937Mhz, Max 2037Mhz/6003MhzLink8011troppaCore i7 6950X @ 4200MHz64GB DDR4-3200 CL16-18-18-36 2TEVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 @ 1999/5858 MHzLink3265DasRegalCore i7 970 @ 4600MHz12GB DDR3-1840 CL7-9-8-24 1TNvidia Gefore TITAN Z @ 1265/3600 MHzLinkPunktzahlUser NameCPU @ FrequenzRam @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command RateGrafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/SpeichertaktLink


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. April 2017)

Dann fang ich mal an. 
Hinweise: CPUZ ist im Idle in den Screens, unter Last sinds 99,98*40 = 3999-4000 MHz; der echte GPU-Takt / Boost schwankt zwischen ~1960 und 2050 MHz je nach Benchmarksituation, im Mittel sinds rund 2 GHz, in 2K tendentiell etwas mehr, in 8K etwas weniger aus Auslastungsgründen.

2K:
6486 | Incredible Alk | i7-5960X @ 4000MHz | 64GB DDR4-2400 CL 15-15-15-35-2T | Nvidia TitanX @ 2000/5500MHz | Link

4K:
10245 | Incredible Alk | i7-5960X @ 4000MHz | 64GB DDR4-2400 CL 15-15-15-35-2T | Nvidia TitanX @ 2000/5500MHz | Link

8K:
4685 | Incredible Alk | i7-5960X @ 4000MHz | 64GB DDR4-2400 CL 15-15-15-35-2T | Nvidia TitanX @ 2000/5500MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (12. April 2017)

Takt schwankt zwischen 2050 und 2025MHz

1080p Extreme : 6207 | Borkenpopel1 | i7-5960x @ 4400MHz | 32GB DDR4-3200 CL 14-14-14-34-2T | GTX 1080 ti @ 2050/6000MHz | Link


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (12. April 2017)

Vorlage geklaut von Alki, ich hoffe das ist okay 

Hinweise: CPUZ ist im Idle in den Screens, der echte GPU-Takt / Boost schwankt zwischen ~1960 und 2004 MHz je nach Benchmarksituation, im Schnitt hält der Takt sich aber stabil bei 1960 MHz

2K:
4236 | nWo-Wolfpac | i7-5820K @ 4200MHz | 16GB DDR4-2133 CL 15-15-15-35-2T | Nvidia GTX 1080 @ 2000/5100MHz | Link

4K:
6976 |  nWo-Wolfpac | i7-5820K @ 4200MHz | 16GB DDR4-2133 CL 15-15-15-35-2T | Nvidia GTX 1080 @ 2000/5100MHz | Link

8K:
3133 |  nWo-Wolfpac | i7-5820K @ 4200MHz | 16GB DDR4-2133 CL 15-15-15-35-2T | Nvidia GTX 1080 @ 2000/5100MHz| Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. April 2017)

Vorlage klauen ist ok - musst sie nur auch richtig anpassen (im CPU-Teil).


----------



## hardbase87 (12. April 2017)

Dann klau ich mal mit ^^

Hinweise: CPUZ ist im Idle in den Screens, zeigt aber 3899,1 MHz an; der echte GPU-Takt / Boost pendelt sich beim Extreme auf 2037 und 4K auf 2025. Bei dem 8K zwischen 2012 und 2025 MHz., fällt dann aber zum schluss noch auf ~ 1990 MHz.

2K:
4380 | hardbase87 | Ryzen 7 1700 @ 3900MHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 CL 14-14-14-34-1T | Nvidia GTX 1080 @ 2050/5550MHz | Link

4K:
7483 | hardbase87 | Ryzen 7 1700 @ 3900MHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 CL 14-14-14-34-1T | Nvidia GTX 1080 @ 2050/5550MHz | Link

8K:
3400 | hardbase87 | Ryzen 7 1700 @ 3900MHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 CL 14-14-14-34-1T | Nvidia GTX 1080 @ 2050/5550MHz| Link


----------



## zotac2012 (12. April 2017)

1080p Extreme : 4065 | Zotac2012 | i5 4690K @ 4400MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-27-2T | GTX 1070 @ 2113/4800MHz |Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaHell63 (13. April 2017)

1080p Extreme: 4282 | DaHell63 | i7 3930K @ 4.2GHz | 16GB DDR-3 2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2T | GTX 980 ti @1530/2000|Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (13. April 2017)

Anscheinend liebt dieser Benchmark die Titan X! Die (TX) nimmt meine 1080 ti ja richtig Volley!!


----------



## beren2707 (13. April 2017)

Scheint noch nicht so ideal auf AMD zu laufen (wie unerwartet für einen Unigine Benchmark ). Die maximale Leistungsaufnahme des Gesamtsystems beträgt läppische 220W, meistens um ~200W. Habe es daher bei den 24/7 Stromspar-Settings belassen; werde vmtl. nach dem Vulkan-Update wieder vorbeischauen. 

1080p Extreme: 2395 | beren2707 | i7 4770K @ 3.6GHz | 32GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-13-13-31 2T | AMD RX 480 8GiB @1280/2000 MHz | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (13. April 2017)

@beren2707
Ca. halbe GTX1080-Leistung ist je nach Soft & Settings völlig normal. 


1080p Extreme : 4608 | SuddenDeathStgt | i7 3770K @4500MHz | 24GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX 1080 @ 2100/5600MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GSync & HQ war per Treiberpanel aktiviert. Wenn ich beide Optionen deaktiviere, dann gibt es auch nicht mehr Punkte. Nur mit mehr Takt, aber das bisschen Puffer heb ich mir noch auf.^^


----------



## KrHome (13. April 2017)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Scheint noch nicht so ideal auf AMD zu laufen (wie unerwartet für einen Unigine Benchmark ). Die maximale Leistungsaufnahme des Gesamtsystems beträgt läppische 220W, meistens um ~200W. Habe es daher bei den 24/7 Stromspar-Settings belassen; werde vmtl. nach dem Vulkan-Update wieder vorbeischauen.
> 
> 1080p Extreme: 2395 | beren2707 | i7 4770K @ 3.6GHz | 32GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-13-13-31 2T | AMD RX 480 8GiB @1280/2000 MHz | Link
> 
> ...


Passt doch. 

Die 1080er hier im Thread schaffen 4300 Punkte - das sind 80% mehr als du. 

Die 1080 liegt im PCGH Index genau diese 80% vor einer RX 480.


----------



## DaHell63 (13. April 2017)

Update:
1080p Extreme: 4314 | DaHell63 | i7 3930K @ 4.2GHz | 16GB DDR-3 2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2T | GTX 980 ti @1540/2053 | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D@rk (13. April 2017)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Update:
> 1080p Extreme: 4314 | DaHell63 | i7 3930K @ 4.2GHz | 16GB DDR-3 2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2T | GTX 980 ti @1540/2053 | Link
> 
> 
> ...



Update ist drin


----------



## JaniZz (13. April 2017)

1080p Extreme : 4556 | JaniZz | i7-4770K @ 4300MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-30-2T | GTX 1080 @ 2075/5500 MHz | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=948342&d=1492094011


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. April 2017)

Borkenpopel1 schrieb:


> Anscheinend liebt dieser Benchmark die Titan X! Die (TX) nimmt meine 1080 ti ja richtig Volley!!



Der Benchmark ist sehr Raytracinglastig - und diese Anwendung skaliert traditionell sehr gut (bis perfekt) mit vorhandenen ROPs.
Und genau hier ist die 1080Ti (88 ROPs) gegenüber der TitanX (96 ROPs) beschnitten - auch wenn die Shaderanzahl gleich ist ist zu erwarten gewesen (und jetzt bestätigt) dass die TitanX-Karten den Bench flotter können.

Sieh dir die Ergebnisse die hart im GPU-limit sind mal an (4K, 8K), da ist die TitanX taktbereinigt rund 10% schneller als die 1080Ti. Der Vorsprung ist quasi 1:1 die höhere ROP-Anzahl, denn die TXP hat rund 10% mehr ROPs als die 1080Ti.


----------



## Legacyy (13. April 2017)

1080p Extreme: 4040 | Legacyy | i5 6600K @ 4.5GHz | 16GB DDR-4 2667MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | GTX 980 ti @1468/1905 | LINK

GPU Boost wird wegen meinem Mod Bios leider falsch angezeigt.


----------



## KrHome (13. April 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der Benchmark ist sehr Raytracinglastig - und diese Anwendung skaliert traditionell sehr gut (bis perfekt) mit vorhandenen ROPs.


Das könnte erklären, wieso ich beren2707s RX 480 OC mit der alten R9 390 (non OC) (und generell schwächerem Restsystem) um fast 200 Punkte verblase. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_edit: Ich weiß, dass ich mich nicht an die vom TE gewünschte Form gehalten habe und werde den Thread jetzt auch nicht weiter vollmüllen. Ich wollte nur kurz beitragen, dass es (entgegen der Vermutung weiter oben) bei AMD augenscheinlich keine Treiber-/Performanceprobleme gibt und die Karten grundsätzlich im Rahmen des zu Erwartenden performen. (Die Treibersettings waren aber natürlich auf "anwendungsgesteuert" und das gesamte System ist nicht übertaktet.)_


----------



## Frontline25 (13. April 2017)

Auch mal kurz ein Test durchrennen lassen, auch wenn es so aussieht als basiert der test einzig und allein auf der GPU o.o

FullHD-Extreme: 2487 | Frontline25 | E3-1231 V3 @ 3600MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | Radeon R9 390 @ 1010Mhz / 1500 Mhz | LINK FullHD

4K Folgt noch, bin mal gespannt wie weit dort die GCN abfällt im verhältnis zu z.b. der 980 (Auch wenn es schon bei FullHD kein sinn mehr macht bei unter 20 fps )

PS= Nevermind... ich würde lieber auf 4K stellen, da man dort mehr fps bekommt als im Extrem FullHD 
 4K Optimized: 3424 | Frontline25 | E3-1231 V3 @ 3600MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | Radeon R9 390 @ 1010Mhz / 1500 Mhz |LINK 4K




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (13. April 2017)

Krasser Benchmark. 
Kann mir jemand erklären, warum man in 4K mehr Punkte bekommt als in FullHD?

2K:
4029 | Ion | i5-4670K @ 3700MHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-11-10-30-1T | Nvidia GTX980Ti @ 1470/3650MHz | Link

4K:
6150 | Ion | i5-4670K @ 3700MHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-11-10-30-1T | Nvidia GTX980Ti @ 1470/3650MHz | Link

8K:
2679 | Ion | i5-4670K @ 3700MHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-11-10-30-1T | Nvidia GTX980Ti @ 1470/3650MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meroveus (13. April 2017)

4K:

10066 | Meroveus | i7-5820K @ 4000MHz | 64GB DDR4-2133 CL 15-15-15-36-2T | Nvidia GTX 1080 Ti @ 2088 /5400MHz | Link


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. April 2017)

Ion schrieb:


> Krasser Benchmark.
> Kann mir jemand erklären, warum man in 4K mehr Punkte bekommt als in FullHD?



Weil FullHD in Extremen Details läuft, 4K und 8K in der kostenlosen version dagegen in mittleren Settings ("Optimized").


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (13. April 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der Benchmark ist sehr Raytracinglastig - und diese Anwendung skaliert traditionell sehr gut (bis perfekt) mit vorhandenen ROPs.
> Und genau hier ist die 1080Ti (88 ROPs) gegenüber der TitanX (96 ROPs) beschnitten - auch wenn die Shaderanzahl gleich ist ist zu erwarten gewesen (und jetzt bestätigt) dass die TitanX-Karten den Bench flotter können.
> 
> Sieh dir die Ergebnisse die hart im GPU-limit sind mal an (4K, 8K), da ist die TitanX taktbereinigt rund 10% schneller als die 1080Ti. Der Vorsprung ist quasi 1:1 die höhere ROP-Anzahl, denn die TXP hat rund 10% mehr ROPs als die 1080Ti.



Das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Aber durch nen Fachmann wie dir habe ich jetzt die Bestätigung ! Guter Mann @incredible Alk(alleine der Name ist schon überragend! Auch wenn du Saarländer bist  )


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. April 2017)

Bedenke, dass ich absolut Null Tweaking betrieben habe (die Punktzahlen bei mir sind nur fix Powertarget auf max und los). Ich schätze mal ein, zwei, drei prozent könnte ich schon noch mehr holen wenn man sich die Mühe macht GPU und RAM-Takt auf das stabile Maximum für einen einzelnen Run zu heben. Ich schätze mal 10500 könnte ich erreichen. Dafür bin ich nur zu faul. 

@Borke: Der Name wurde mir vor rund 15 Jahren mal verliehen... von einem anderen Saarländer. 
(Rest-OT --> PN)


----------



## D@rk (13. April 2017)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> Auch mal kurz ein Test durchrennen lassen, auch wenn es so aussieht als basiert der test einzig und allein auf der GPU o.o
> 
> FullHD-Extreme: 2487 | Frontline25 | E3-1231 V3 @ 3600MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | Radeon R9 390 @ 1010Mhz / 1500 Mhz |
> 
> ...




@Frontline
Bitte füge deinen ergebnissen den "LINK" hinzu,
Dann kann ich dich in die Liste aufnehmen


----------



## KrHome (13. April 2017)

Ion schrieb:


> Krasser Benchmark.
> Kann mir jemand erklären, warum man in 4K mehr Punkte bekommt als in FullHD?


Im 4K Preset stellt die Software das Shaderpreset "4K Optimized" ein. Das ist qualitativ eine bunte Mischung aus low, medium und high. Extreme ist dann eine komplett andere Welt. Ist aber ziemlich intelligent gelöst, denn es sieht fantastisch aus und läuft mit mit 250 Euro Hardware mit 30 fps.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist ziemlich genau die Performance und Optik die wir in 4K/30 von Scorpio erwarten können - schon echt nice.

Btw. das 8K Preset jagt meine 390 ins 275 Watt Powertarget und bringt sie zum drosseln. Das hat bisher nur der Furmark geschafft.  Dafür ist das auch die einzige Auflösung, bei der der Bench konstant 100% GPU Last anzeigt. In allen anderen Auflösungen springt die Last in der Anzeige rechts oben munter zwischen 70 und 100% hin und her (GPU-Z zeigt aber trotzdem durchgängig 100%).


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. April 2017)

KrHome schrieb:


> Btw. das 8K Preset jagt meine 390 ins 275 Watt Powertarget und bringt sie zum drosseln. Das hat bisher nur der Furmark geschafft.



Ja, das 8K-Setting ist was GPU-Auslastung angeht absolut irre. Da falle ich sogar durchs PowerLimit deutlich unter 2 GHz stellenweise und das passiert aufgrund von sehr niedrigen GPU-Temps bei mir in den Einstellungen sonst nie. Die 2 GHz kann ich in "normalen" Spielen halten mit 100% PT, der Bench hier drosselt noch mit 120% in 8K und ist was das angeht fast so schlimm wie der Furmark.

Ich freue mich aber, dass es endlich jemand geschafft hat moderne GPUs auch mit "sinnvollen" Berechnungen an die abolute Auslastungskotzgrenze zu bringen was bisher quasi nur der Furmark gemacht hat. Jetzt sind die Argumente "so schlimm wie der Furmark ist keine normale Anwendung/Spiel" dann auch Geschichte...


----------



## D@rk (13. April 2017)

Hab mal mein Notebook "getestet" 

771| D@rk | i7-6700HQ @ 3300MHz | 8GB DDR4-2133 CL 15-15-15-36-2T | GTX 960M @ 1176/1253MHz | Link



aber wird wohl das einzigste 3.stellige Ergebniss hier bleiben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frontline25 (14. April 2017)

D@rk schrieb:


> @Frontline
> Bitte füge deinen ergebnissen den "LINK" hinzu,
> Dann kann ich dich in die Liste aufnehmen



Achsoo okay wurde nachgeholt 
GNC scheint hier wohl doch kein so guten Fuß zu fassen, wenn ich das richtig sehe, gewinnt ne R9 390 weniger in 4k als eine 980 ti beispielsweise


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. April 2017)

8K

250 | der pc-nutzer | i5-3570K @ 3800MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | R9 280 @ 874 oder 1000 (Bin mir da nicht sicher, wird von jedem Programm anders ausgelesen)/1300MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (14. April 2017)

Takt schwankt zwischen 2025MHz und 1999Mhz (bin permanent im Spannungslimit)

8K Optimized: 4682| Borkenpopel1 | i7-5960x @ 4400MHz | 32GB DDR4-3200 CL 14-14-14-34-2T | GTX 1080 ti @ 2050/6000MHz | Link


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (14. April 2017)

Jetzt mit 100% Lüfter und etwas mehr Takt (2088MHz aber pendelt sich auf 2075MHz ein). Hat gerade so gereicht für Alki  

4K Optimized : 10278 | Borkenpopel1 | i7-5960x @ 4400MHz | 32GB DDR4-3200 CL 14-14-14-34-2T | GTX 1080 ti @ 2088/6100MHz | Link


----------



## D@rk (14. April 2017)

Update:

Es liegt es an den Nvidia/AMD GPU Treibern, das momentan im Benchmark kein SLI/CF unterstützt wird.
Mehrere User im Overclock.net Forum haben bei
Nvidia Inspector die Frostbite SLI Bits hinzugefügt oder die Alternate Frame Rendering geändert.
Bei AMD würde der CF Modus mit dem Valley Benchmark ergänzt.

Ich denke das bei den nächsten Treibern die SLI/CF Unterstützung kommen wird.


----------



## HisN (14. April 2017)

1080P Extreme

6611 | HisN | Intel 5960X@4.5Ghz | 8x8GB DDR4 @ 2400Ghz, 15,15,15,35,2T | Nvidia Titan X Pascal @ 2113Mhz/5454Mhz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4K Optimizied

10299 | HisN | Intel 5960X@4.5Ghz | 8x8GB DDR4 @ 2400Ghz, 15,15,15,35,2T | Nvidia Titan X Pascal @ 2075Mhz/5454Mhz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (14. April 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> 1080P Extreme
> 
> 6542 | HisN | Intel 5960X@4.5Ghz | 8x8GB DDR4 @ 2400Ghz, 15,15,15,35,2T | Nvidia Titan X Pascal @ 2075Mhz/5454Mhz | Link
> 
> ...



Ich bin dafür, dass HisN hier nicht dran teilnehmen darf  ^^^^


----------



## HisN (14. April 2017)

Keine Sorge, zu viel PT bei mir^^


----------



## DaHell63 (14. April 2017)

4K Optimizied: 6580 | DaHell63 | i7 3930K @ 4.2GHz | 16GB DDR-3 2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2T | GTX 980 ti @1540/2053 |Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufgrund der Wärmeentwicklung fällt der Takt bis auf 1515MHz.
Mittags ist vielleicht doch nicht die richtige Zeit

Edit:
Werde es mal auf dem 2 Pc installieren.2600k/GTX 980ti.
Ergebnis kommt demnächst.


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. April 2017)

Da ich keine Protz-CPU und -Grafikkarte habe, laß ich das mal.


----------



## D@rk (14. April 2017)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Da ich keine Protz-CPU und -Grafikkarte habe, laß ich das mal.



Selbst kleine Ergebnisse sind interessant 
Würde mich über deinen Score freuen ^^


----------



## DaHell63 (14. April 2017)

1080p Extreme: 4060 | DaHell63 | i7 2600K @ 4.2GHz | 16GB DDR-3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24  2T | GTX 980 ti @1460/1953 |Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. April 2017)

Ok, ihr habts so gewollt - dann einmal alles was geht Schuss auf 4K (nur in diesem Bench stabil, in Spielen nicht dauerhaft):

Update 4K:
10327 | Incredible Alk | i7-5960X @ 4000MHz | 64GB DDR4-2400 CL 15-15-15-35-2T | Nvidia TitanX @ 2088/5500MHz | Link

Skaliert halt nicht mehr wirklich weil ich im PowerLimit bin aber immerhin 100 Punkte mehr waren noch drin. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nebenbei interessant dass ich anscheinend weit höhere Offsetwerte Eintragen muss im Afterburner um auf ähnlich hohe Taktraten wie HisN zu kommen. Ich hab in GPUZ schon >1700 MHz stehen um auf die 2088 zu kommen, HisN hat da 1650 oder sowas stehen und ist über 2100^^
Die Ausleserei ist da auch nicht das wahre.


----------



## _LS_ (14. April 2017)

Ich setze dann mal eine neue Untergrenze 
1080p Extreme:
920 | _LS_ | i7 6700k @ 4.3GHz | 8GB DDR4 2133MHZ CL 15-15-15-36-2T | Nvidia GTX 660 @ 1188/1602MHz | Link


----------



## D@rk (14. April 2017)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> 1080p Extreme: 4060 | DaHell63 | i7 2600K @ 4.2GHz | 16GB DDR-3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24  2T | GTX 980 ti @1460/1953 |Link
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sorry. Hier stand Müll

Ist eingetragen.


----------



## Apollo4244 (14. April 2017)

Ich spiel auch mit: 

1080p Extreme:
6672 | Apollo4244 | i7-6900K @ 4400 MHz | 32 GB DDR4-3000 CL 16-18-18-38-1T | Nvidia TitanX @ ~2000/5670 MHz | Link

4K Optimized:
10378 | Apollo4244 | i7-6900K @ 4400 MHz | 32 GB DDR4-3000 CL 16-18-18-38-1T | Nvidia TitanX @ ~2000/5670 MHz | Link

8K Optimized:
4689 | Apollo4244 | i7-6900K @ 4400 MHz | 32 GB DDR4-3000 CL 16-18-18-38-1T | Nvidia TitanX @ ~2000/5670 MHz | Link


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. April 2017)

Ein kleines bisschen macht die CPU dann doch aus wies aussieht wenn man deine Ergebnisse mit meinen Vergleicht. Schön dabei zu sehen: "Je Auflösung desto egal" bei der CPU. 
Bei FullHD haste viel mehr Punkte, bei 4K noch ein bisschen mehr und bei 8K ists quasi gleich.


----------



## zotac2012 (15. April 2017)

*Update:*
1080p Extreme : 4122 | Zotac2012 | i5 4690K @ 4400MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-27-2T | GTX 1070 @ 2126/4900MHz |Link

Den Benchmark habe ich mal mit meinem MK-26 von Prolimatech mit 2x140mm Lüfter durchgeführt, den ich auch schon auf meiner GTX 970 zum Einsatz gebracht hatte. Wie man sieht bringt das schon etwas, da die Temperatur niedriger bleibt und auch deutlich langsamer ansteigt.


----------



## Apollo4244 (15. April 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ein kleines bisschen macht die CPU dann doch aus wies aussieht wenn man deine Ergebnisse mit meinen Vergleicht. Schön dabei zu sehen: "Je Auflösung desto egal" bei der CPU.
> Bei FullHD haste viel mehr Punkte, bei 4K noch ein bisschen mehr und bei 8K ists quasi gleich.



Stimmt, das sind doch eh nur noch Messtoleranzen. 
Dein 8-Kerner ist bei 4 GHz? Ist ja auch noch etwas niedrigier. Die CPU-Auslastung sieht aber ja auch echt süß aus bei dem Benchmark. Ich würde sagen etwas unter 20% (overall), hast das mal beobachtet? 

Wenn dann SLI ohne Umwege läuft, liefere ich noch Ergebnisse eines 5930K@4,5 mit 2xGTX970 >1,5 nach... mal den VRAM überfüllen. 
Oder vielleicht auch gleich mal mit nur Einer, ist ja eh kein Motorradwetter und Frau schläft auch noch...


----------



## MDJ (15. April 2017)

1080p:
4415 |MDJ| i5-4670 @ 3.4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 1080 @ 1772/1351/1911| Link


----------



## D@rk (15. April 2017)

Update mal von meiner seite 

1080P: 3118 | D@rk | i7-4770K @ 4500MHz | 32GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-11-10-30-2T | GTX 980 @ 1584/4112MHz | Link

4K: 4891 | D@rk | i7-4770K @ 4500MHz | 32GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-11-10-30-2T | GTX 980 @ 1573/4082MHz | Link

8K: 1578 | D@rk | i7-4770K @ 4500MHz | 32GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-11-10-30-2T | GTX 980 @ 1573/4082MHz | Link

Der Takt ist für meine GTX980 absolute *Kotzgrenze * !
Sind auch nur möglich bei SLI Disable und nur im Benchmark.
Bios Mod + OC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (15. April 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tobse2056 (15. April 2017)

1080p: 2562 | tobse2056 | AMD R7 1800x @ 3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR4 2933 MHz CL 16-17-17-34 1T | AMD RX480 8GB @ 1375/ 2250 | Link


----------



## Reddgar (15. April 2017)

Mache auch mal mit

1080P Extreme: 5957| reddgar | Xeon E3 1240v5 @ 3500MHz | 16GB DDR4-2133 CL14-14-14 | GTX 1080Ti @ 2050/5515MHz | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4K: 9569| reddgar | Xeon E3 1240v5 @ 3500MHz | 16GB DDR4-2133 CL14-14-14 | GTX 1080Ti @ 2050/5515MHz | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8K : 4241| reddgar | Xeon E3 1240v5 @ 3500MHz | 16GB DDR4-2133 CL14-14-14 | GTX 1080Ti @ 2050/5515MHz | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dsdenni (15. April 2017)

1080P Extreme: 2676| dsdenni| i5 4670K @ 4.2 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 1600 MHz CL-9-9-9-24 | R9 290 @ 1100/1400 MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4K: 3730| dsdenni| i5 4670K @ 4.2 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 1600 MHz CL-9-9-9-24 | R9 290 @ 1100/1400 MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D@rk (15. April 2017)

Reddgar schrieb:


> Mache auch mal mit
> 
> 1080P Extreme: 5957| reddgar | Xeon E3 1240v5 @ 3500MHz | 16GB DDR4-2133 CL14-14-14 | GTX 1080Ti @ 2050/5515MHz |
> 
> ...



@reddgar

Bitte füge bei dir die "Links" ein.
Dann kann ich dich der Liste hinzufügen


----------



## Vipdom (16. April 2017)

Da mach ich auch mal mit 

2K
5913 | Vipdom | i7-6700K @ 4200MHz | 16GB DDR4-2400 CL 16-16-16-39 | Aorus GTX 1080 TI  @ 1987Mhz/5508Mhz | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=948781&d=1492292723

4K
9577 | Vipdom | i7-6700K @ 4200MHz | 16GB DDR4-2400 CL 16-16-16-39 | Aorus GTX 1080 TI  @ 1987Mhz/5508Mhz |http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=948779&d=1492292723

8K
 4412 | Vipdom | i7-6700K @ 4200MHz | 16GB DDR4-2400 CL 16-16-16-39 | Aorus GTX 1080 TI  @ 1987Mhz/5508Mhz |http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=948780&d=1492292723


----------



## D@rk (16. April 2017)

Freunde...
Ich bitte euch die "Links" richtig einzufügen. (Falls ihr nicht wisst wie, guckt einfach in den Start Post)
Ich kann nicht für jeden die Links manuell einfügen. Das würde einfach zu lange dauern.
Bitte nehmt etwas Rücksicht und prüft euren Post ob alles vorhanden ist.
So ist es für euch und mich am einfachsten. 

P.S.
Wünsche euch allen frohe Ostertage 

Wer auch bei Aquatuning noch was benötigt: 
Oster Gutschein von 12% mit dem Code "Osterluxx2017DE" oder "Osterluxx2017AT"


----------



## beren2707 (16. April 2017)

Habe mal die nun feststehenden Taktraten der RX 580 zum Anlass genommen, meine RX 480 mit optimierten Taktraten inkl. Speicher-OC durch den 4K Bench zu jagen. Die 4K-Version gefällt mir persönlich richtig gut, läuft spürbar besser als 1080p Extreme.

4K Optimized: 3670 | beren2707 | i7 4770K @ 3.6GHz | 32GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-13-13-31 2T | AMD RX 480 8GiB @1340/2250 MHz | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vipdom (16. April 2017)

Hier nochmal ein Aktueller Wert  

1080p Extreme 
6144 | Vipdom | i7-6700K @ 4200MHz | 16GB DDR4-2400 CL 16-16-16-39 | Aorus GTX 1080 TI @ 2025Mhz/6024Mhz | Link


----------



## cozma (16. April 2017)

2K:
2694 | cozma | FX-8350 @ 4500MHz | 16GB DDR4-2136 CL 10-12-12-31-2T | R9 390 Nitro @ 1102/6472MHz | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ranking-unigine-superposition-1080p-ultra.jpg

4K:
3816 | cozma | FX-8350 @ 4500MHz | 16GB DDR4-2136 CL 10-12-12-31-2T | R9 390 Nitro @ 1102/6472MHz | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-ranking-unigine-superposition-4k-default.jpg

8K:
1572 | cozma | FX-8350 @ 4500MHz | 16GB DDR4-2136 CL 10-12-12-31-2T | R9 390 Nitro @ 1102/6472MHz | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-ranking-unigine-superposition-8k-default.jpg


----------



## troppa (16. April 2017)

Hi,

SLI funktioniert in 1080p und 4K definitiv nicht. Für 8K sind 3072 MB Grafikspeicher erwartungsgemäß zuwenig (wie man am Score sehen kann), daher kann ich unter 8K nichts zu SLI sagen.

Hier meine Single-GPU Scores:

1080p: 2195 | troppa | Core i7 3930K  @ 4000MHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 CL9-11-10-27 2T | EVGA GeForce GTX 780 SC @ 1123/3004 MHz | Link

4K:         3065 | troppa | Core i7 3930K  @ 4000MHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 CL9-11-10-27 2T | EVGA GeForce GTX 780 SC @ 1123/3004 MHz | Link

8K:            212 | troppa | Core i7 3930K  @ 4000MHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 CL9-11-10-27 2T | EVGA GeForce GTX 780 SC @ 1123/3004 MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schöne Ostern!


----------



## Bariphone (16. April 2017)

Auch mal die 390 Nitro bewegt

1080P extreme
2848| Bariphone|i7 6700K @4,2Ghz| 16GB DDR3 -1600 CL 9-9-9-28-2T| Sapphire Radeon R9 1200Mhz / 6800Mhz| Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4K
4002| Bariphone| i7 6700K @ 4,2 Ghz| 16 GB DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-28 2T| Sapphire Radeon R9 390 1200Mhz / 6800Mhz| Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. April 2017)

1080P Extreme:
3621 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4000MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL11-13-14-32-2T | GTX 1070 @ 2000/4004MHz | Link


----------



## Ion (17. April 2017)

Gerade mal meine 980Ti bei einem PT-Limit von nur 55% ins Rennen geschickt: 2763 Punkte - bei ~150W - auf Level einer guten 390. Ich liebe solche Vergleiche


----------



## DrDave (17. April 2017)

1080p Extreme: 4425 | DrDave | i7 3770K @ 4.9GHz | 16GB DDR-3 2200MHz CL 10-12-11-28 1T | GTX 980 ti @1547/2114|Link
4K: 6683 | DrDave | i7 3770K @ 4.9GHz | 16GB DDR-3 2200MHz CL 10-12-11-28 1T | GTX 980 ti @1547/2114|Link
8K: 2951 | DrDave | i7 3770K @ 4.9GHz | 16GB DDR-3 2200MHz CL 10-12-11-28 1T | GTX 980 ti @1547/2114|Link


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. April 2017)

Ion schrieb:


> Gerade mal meine 980Ti bei einem PT-Limit von nur 55% ins Rennen geschickt: 2763 Punkte - bei ~150W - auf Level einer guten 390. Ich liebe solche Vergleiche



Na wenn du das willst... 4K-Benchwerte:

120% PT (300W, ~2000 MHz) --> 10327
80% PT (200W, ~1900 MHz) --> 9838
60% PT (150W, ~1500 MHz ) --> 7837

Gedanken dazu:
- Die letzten 100W mehr Verbrauch bringen nur noch ~5% Mehrleistung (!!). Es ist in der Praxis quasi völliger Unsinn aus der Hinsicht, ein PowerTarget zu erhöhen.
- Im mittleren Verbrauchsbereich ist sie Skalierung noch sehr gut (150W zu 200W sind 33% mehr Strom und bringen 26% mehr Leistung)
- Auf den Verbrauch einer GTX1070 gedrosselt (~150W) erreiche ich immer noch fast 8000 Punkte in 4K - was mehr ist als eine auf Anschlag getaktete GTX1080... und doppelt so viel wie eine R9 390.

Der GP102 ist wenn er gedrosselt und (sehr) gut gekühlt wird wirklich SEHR effizient... und sehr uneffizient wenn er getreten wird.


----------



## IICARUS (18. April 2017)

So hier sind meine Ergebnisse. 

2K:
4044 | IICARUS | i7-6700K @ 4500MHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-35-2T | Nvidia GTX1070 @ 2100/4750MHz | Link

4K:
6354 | IICARUS |  i7-6700K @ 4500MHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-35-2T | Nvidia GTX1070 @ 2100/4750MHz | Link

8K:
2826 | IICARUS |  i7-6700K @ 4500MHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-35-2T | Nvidia GTX1070 @ 2100/4750MHz | Link


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (18. April 2017)

Ein Update, plus alle  mögliche Benches ...

*Update:*
1080p Extreme : 4705 | SuddenDeathStgt | i7 3770K @4500MHz | 24GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX 1080 @ 2100/5700MHz | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1080p High : 12945 | SuddenDeathStgt | i7 3770K @4500MHz | 24GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX 1080 @ 2100/5700MHz | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1080p Medium : 17856 | SuddenDeathStgt | i7 3770K @4500MHz | 24GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX 1080 @ 2100/5700MHz | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4K Optimized : 7830 | SuddenDeathStgt | i7 3770K @4500MHz | 24GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX 1080 @ 2100-2088/5700MHz | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8K Optimized : 3596 | SuddenDeathStgt | i7 3770K @4500MHz | 24GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX 1080 @ 2100-2076/5700MHz | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei 4K wird das PL ~bis zu 110% angeknabbert & bei 8K limitiert das PL & da reichen keine 120%...


----------



## Notafreak (18. April 2017)

Hier mal die Steinzeitkarte für das Untere Ende der Liste 
Ps: Gpu Takt = Score , Ka. warum Gpu Z in einem Fenster einen Schmarn zeigt, die Karte lief konstant auf 1306Mhz eventuell is das wegen dem bios flashen

1080p Extreme : 1306 | Notafreak | i7 2600K @4400MHz | 24GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 670 4Gb 1306/3150|Link 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dabeste92 (18. April 2017)

Tut mir leid @Notafreak, das untere Ende der Liste gehört erstmal mir. 
Mein "Gaming"-Laptop (Lenovo Y700-15ACZ):

1080p Extreme : 639 | dabeste | FX-8800P @ 3400MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-28-??T | AMD  R9 M385X @ 1000/4800MHz | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Command Rate wird leider nicht ausgelesen. Und ich hoffe, es ist richtig beim VRAM den "effektiven" Takt anzugeben, das haben manche ja leider nicht einheitlich gemacht.
CPU-Z zeigt 15W TDP an, in Wirklichkeit sinds 35W. Und im Benchmark wird die Karte als R9 M280X angezeigt, ist aber eine M385X. Aber die unterscheiden sich ja praktisch nicht.

Ziemlich interessanter Benchmark. Bei den meisten GPU-Benchmarks ist meine CPU auch ziemlich stark ausgelastet, hier gammelt sie dagegen nur auf 25% je Kern rum.


----------



## Anchorage (18. April 2017)

Ich poste hier auch mal meine Ergebnisse habe auch mal die Sensordaten meiner GPU mit eingefügt.

1080P Extreme 
4478 | Anchorage | Ryzen 1700X @ 3,8 Ghz | 16GB DDR4-3002 CL 16-16-16-39-T2 | Gigabyte 1080 Xtreme Gaming @ 2076/5400 | Link

4K Optimized 
7395 | Anchorage | Ryzen 1700X @ 3,8 Ghz | 16GB DDR4-3002 CL 16.16.16.39-T2 | Gigabyte 1080 Xtreme Gaming @2062/5400  Link

8K Optimized 
3380 | Anchorage | Ryzen 1700X @ 3,8 Ghz | 16GB DDR4-3002 CL 16.16.16.39-T2| Gigabyte 1080 Xtreme Gaming @2050/5400 Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D@rk (18. April 2017)

Anchorage schrieb:


> Ich poste hier auch mal meine Ergebnisse habe auch mal die Sensordaten meiner GPU mit eingefügt.
> 
> 1080P Extreme: Ryzen 1700X 3,8 Ghz, G.skill Ripjaws 5 16GB Ram 3002 Mhz, Gigabyte 1080 Xtreme Gaming Avg: 2076 Mhz
> 
> ...



@Anchorage
Bitte überatbeite deinen Post, damit ich in die Liste mit aufnehmen kann.

-> Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Link


----------



## Anchorage (18. April 2017)

D@rk schrieb:


> @Anchorage
> Bitte überatbeite deinen Post, damit ich in die Liste mit aufnehmen kann.
> 
> -> Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Link



Wo finde ich den Shadetakt ? Es zeigt mir nur an das ich 2560 davon habe aber nicht den Takt. Oder sieht man das nur bei AMD?
Ansonsten gerade alles überarbeitet hoffe es passt jetzt.


----------



## D@rk (18. April 2017)

Anchorage schrieb:


> Wo finde ich den Shadetakt ? Es zeigt mir nur an das ich 2560 davon habe aber nicht den Takt. Oder sieht man das nur bei AMD?
> Ansonsten gerade alles überarbeitet hoffe es passt jetzt.



Wenn du es so Postest und dann noch einen kompletten Screenshot machst mit Ergebnisse usw. und es auf PCGH hochlädst
Dann ists gut 

1080P Extreme 
4478| Anchorage | Ryzen 1700X @ 3,8 Ghz | 16GB DDR4-3002 CL 16-16-16-39-T2 | Gigabyte 1080 Xtreme Gaming @ 2076/5400Mhz | Link

Guck einfach mal bei den anderen wie die das gemacht haben


----------



## Anchorage (18. April 2017)

D@rk schrieb:


> Wenn du es so Postest und dann noch einen kompletten Screenshot machst mit Ergebnisse usw. und es auf PCGH hochlädst
> Dann ists gut
> 
> 1080P Extreme
> ...



Ich kriegs nicht auf die reihe das der Link so angezeigt wird wie bei dir. Ich gehe auf URL einfügen und es funzt nicht.
Die Bilder sind denbnoch einsehbar bei PCGH als Upload.


----------



## D@rk (18. April 2017)

Anchorage schrieb:


> Ich kriegs nicht auf die reihe das der Link so angezeigt wird wie bei dir. Ich gehe auf URL einfügen und es funzt nicht.
> Die Bilder sind denbnoch einsehbar bei PCGH als Upload.



Du kannst dir in dem Start Post die Kurzanleitung für den Link mal durchlesen 
Dann klappt das auch


----------



## PCGHGS (18. April 2017)

**update**

1080P Extreme:
3707 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4000MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL11-13-14-32-2T | GTX 1070 @ 2000/4303MHz | Link


----------



## Darkearth27 (18. April 2017)

1080P Extreme:

4324 | Darkearth27 | i7-4790K @ 4700MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL11-13-13-31-1T | GTX 980Ti @ 1530/1974MHz | Link


4k Optimized

6539 | Darkearth27 | i7-4790K @ 4700MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL11-13-13-31-1T | GTX 980Ti @ 1530/1974MHz | Link


----------



## NCphalon (18. April 2017)

1080p Extreme:

2582 | NCphalon | i5-3570 @ 3600MHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL9-9-9-24 2T | GTX1060 @ 1725/2303 | Link

EDIT: Oder willst du den Boosttakt? Der Pendelt sich so bei 2050 MHz ein.


----------



## Ion (18. April 2017)

Ich würde ja gerne noch eine 780Ti und 280X in den Tests sehen. Natürlich übertaktet bis zum geht nicht mehr.


----------



## NCphalon (19. April 2017)

Superposition veranschlagt für das 1080p Extreme Preset mehr als 3,3 GB Speicher, ich vermute mal, dass das für 280X und 780Ti ein Problem werden könnte.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. April 2017)

Das machts ja grade interessant...


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (19. April 2017)

Es gibt ja auch noch Medium & High und wenn wir vielleicht ganz lieb fragen, dann könnte das der TE(D@rk) ggf. auch noch tabellarisch einfügen?^^
Mich würde die Leistungsklasse ebenfalls interessieren.

@D@rk
Auf Seite 1 funzen meine Links nicht & wenn Du Zeit hast bitte nochmals überprüfen ...


----------



## DrDave (19. April 2017)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Superposition veranschlagt für das 1080p Extreme Preset mehr als 3,3 GB Speicher, ich vermute mal, dass das für 280X und 780Ti ein Problem werden könnte.


Ist bei dem 8K Run auf einer 980 Ti das gleiche


SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch noch Medium & High und wenn wir vielleicht ganz lieb fragen, dann könnte das der TE(D@rk) ggf. auch noch tabellarisch einfügen?^^
> Mich würde die Leistungsklasse ebenfalls interessieren.


Ich denke der Aufwand lohnt nicht. Bei 1080p medium ist man auch so gut wie komplett im GPU Limit.


SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> @D@rk
> Auf Seite 1 funzen meine Links nicht & wenn Du Zeit hast bitte nochmals überprüfen ...


Da fehlt ein ":" hinter dem http

An dieser Stelle nochmal ein großen Dankeschön an den Threadersteller


----------



## D@rk (19. April 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch noch Medium & High und wenn wir vielleicht ganz lieb fragen, dann könnte das der TE(D@rk) ggf. auch noch tabellarisch einfügen?^^
> Mich würde die Leistungsklasse ebenfalls interessieren.
> 
> @D@rk
> Auf Seite 1 funzen meine Links nicht & wenn Du Zeit hast bitte nochmals überprüfen ...



Deine Links funktionieren jetzt auch wieder 
Mir ist da ein doppeltes http:// rein gerutscht 




DrDave schrieb:


> Ist bei dem 8K Run auf einer 980 Ti das gleiche
> 
> Ich denke der Aufwand lohnt nicht. Bei 1080p medium ist man auch so gut wie komplett im GPU Limit.
> 
> ...




 Dankeschön.
Aber ohne eure hilfe würde es hier sehr leer sein.
Mich interessiert es ja auch sehr, wie welche GPU abschneidet.



@All

Wenn es wirklich gewünscht wird,
können wir gerne denn 720p Low Benchmark oder den 1080p Medium mir reinnehmen.
Wo ich denke das der 720p evtl spannender ist wegen der CPU  -> RAIZÄÄÄN und soooo


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (19. April 2017)

D@rk schrieb:


> @All
> 
> Wenn es wirklich gewünscht wird,
> können wir gerne denn 720p Low Benchmark oder den 1080p Medium mir reinnehmen.
> Wo ich denke das der 720p evtl spannender ist wegen der CPU  -> RAIZÄÄÄN und soooo



Hört sich gut an. Ich werde später Mal einen 720p Low Durchgang machen


----------



## Ion (19. April 2017)

Bin auch für 720p. Ich mache dann mal den Anfang, auch wenn ich mit meiner CPU keine Bäume ausreiße 

*720p:*

22964 | Ion | i5-4670K @ 4GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-11-10-30-1T | GTX980Ti @ 1427/3600MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D@rk (19. April 2017)

Einen kleinen Hinweis !

ergänzung vom Start Post:

Bitte tragt euren Chip-/Speichertakt so ein, wie er in GPU-Z angezeigt wird. Das erleichtert die Übersicht und es entstehen keine Missverständnisse.
(danke an NCphalon für den Hinweis )

Bitte achtet ab jetzt darauf


----------



## Ion (19. April 2017)

Das ist aber doch nicht der Takt der in Wahrheit anliegt. Ich überwache den Takt in Echtzeit mit dem Afterburner und gebe genau diesen Wert auch an. Die anderen auch. Der max. Takt hängt am Ende von der Kühlung und den Eigenschaften der Karte ab. Zwei 980Ti mit 1288MHz im GPUz könnten dann völlig unterschiedliche Punkte aufweisen und niemand würde verstehen warum


----------



## DARPA (19. April 2017)

Hab auch mal nen 720p low run gemacht mit nem 6700K @ 3,8 GHz 

*720p Low*

27878 | DARPA | i7-6700K @ 3800MHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 CL 15-15-15-35-1T | GTX 980Ti @ 1431/1900MHz | Link


----------



## D@rk (19. April 2017)

Schon kla.
Ich möchte es nur möglichst einfach halten und missverständnisse ausräumen.

Also entweder man schreibt den "Realen" Speichertakt rein
oder den angezeigten GPU-Z Wert.

Was haltet ihr für sinniger!?


----------



## DARPA (19. April 2017)

Es geht nicht um den Speichertakt (da kann man den GPU-Z Wert nehmen), sondern den GPU-Takt. Der Boost ist normal höher als der Wert in GPU-Z (ohne Bios Mod).
Von daher sollte der tatsächlich anliegende GPU-Takt angegeben werden.


----------



## D@rk (19. April 2017)

Also wäre es am sinnvollsten, wenn wir uns alle auf den "realen" Max Takt einigen,
der z.b. in Afterburner usw angezeigt wird für Chip/Speicher?!


----------



## NCphalon (19. April 2017)

Beim Speicher würde ich sagen der GPU-Z Wert, das SDR-Äquivalent ist in Zeiten von GDDR5(X) vermutlich schon 5-Stellig^^

GPU-Takt ist schwierig weil der ja von verschiedenen Faktoren (Powerlimit inkl. RAM, Temperatur,...) abhängt. Meine Karte fängt z.B. mit etwas über 2,1GHz an und hat am Ende des Tests etwa 2,05GHz, was schreibt man also hin?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (19. April 2017)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Beim Speicher würde ich sagen der GPU-Z Wert, das SDR-Äquivalent ist in Zeiten von GDDR5(X) vermutlich schon 5-Stellig^^
> 
> GPU-Takt ist schwierig weil der ja von verschiedenen Faktoren (Powerlimit inkl. RAM, Temperatur,...) abhängt. Meine Karte fängt z.B. mit etwas über 2,1GHz an und hat am Ende des Tests etwa 2,05GHz, was schreibt man also hin?



Ich würde sagen den Takt den die Karte stabil halten kann, oder einfach einen Mittelwert.


----------



## NCphalon (19. April 2017)

Wäre ja toll wenn Superposition, wenn es schon den Takt ausliest, auch gleich den Durchschnitt während des Tests angeben würde^^


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (19. April 2017)

720P 

Anscheinend schneidet meiner hier relativ schlecht ab...habe teilweise bei Szenenwechsel Drops auf ca. 120FPS. Habe mal die Auslastung mittels HWinfo mit paint hinzugefügt. Bei BF1 (Amiens) sieht das iwie nach besserer Auslastung aus. Naja, sei´s drum:

29875| Borkenpopel1 | i7-5960x @ 4,4GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200 CL 14-14-14-34-2T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2050/6000MHz | Link


Wäre schön, wenn ein anderer 8 Kerner mal gegentestet. Evtl. bremst mich ja auch irgendwas im Hintergrund.


----------



## DaHell63 (19. April 2017)

Der 720P low Test ist doch nur ein reiner Cpu Benchmark.
Der Prozzi mit der höchsten singlecoreleistung/Takt hat die meisten Punkte.
Eigentlich schon fast unabhängig von der Grafikkarte.

Beispiel Ryzen:
Ein R5 1600X @4GHz/GTX 1070 hat die selben/mehr  Punkte wie ein R7 1700 @3.9GHz mit einer GTX 1080ti



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spitze also so etwas wie ein 7700K mit 5GHz mit einer GTX 1080



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Meine GTX 980ti lief ohne Einbruch mit 1540/2050MHz und die CPU mit 4400MHz und trotzdem komme ich an Ion`s Ergebniss nicht ganz ran.
Die Singlecoreleistung seines Haswells mit mit 4GHz anscheinend höher als der meines Sandys mit 4,4GHZ.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (19. April 2017)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> ...



Du hast Recht! Hier geht es anscheinend wirklich um die singelcore leistum. Im 3d Mark kommt ein 7700k selbst mit 5 GHz nichtmal ansatzweise an mich ran kommt.

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE V EXTREME


----------



## DaHell63 (19. April 2017)

Das ganze wär ja sonst schon verwunderlich, daß ich mit meinem ollen Sandy und einer GTX 980ti vor einem Ryzen 8Kern  und einer GTX 1080ti bin.

Wie dein 3DMark score zeigt, knallt es auch dementsprechend wenn die leistungsfähige Hardware auch ausgenutzt wird.Toller Score.


----------



## D@rk (19. April 2017)

Ich denke es wäre gut wenn jeder den echten (oc) Takt angibt (falls die gpu schwankt einfach einen Mittelwert oder min/max)  so ist es am besten nachvollziehbar

Muss mich noch mit nem Mod unterhalten wie ich die 720p Liste hinter dem Startpost bekomme


----------



## Herbststurm (19. April 2017)

1080p Extreme : 3779 | Herbststurm | i7 2600K @ 3982MHz | 32GB DDR3-1866 @ 1906 CL 8-9-9-22-1T | GTX 1070 @ 2113/4200MHz |Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (19. April 2017)

720p Low : 22820 | SuddenDeathStgt | i7 3770K @4500MHz | 24GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX 1080 @ 2100/5700MHz (Effektiv 11,4GHz) | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Medium & High @Post #77. Man achte auch auf die GPU-Last.^^



720p Low : 23557 | SuddenDeathStgt | i7 3770K @4943MHz; BCLK 103MHz| 24GB DDR3-1648 CL 10-10-10-25-2T | GTX 1080 @ 2100/5700MHz (Effektiv 11.4GHz) | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit einem Plus von ~444MHz CPU-Takt erhält man mit Ivy gerade mal magere 700 Pkt. mehr. DAS lohnt sich...^^



@Ion
Warum ist deine GPU (980TI) mit 720p so hoch ausgelastet?


----------



## Ion (19. April 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> @Ion
> Warum ist deine GPU (980TI) mit 720p so hoch ausgelastet?



Ist sie bei DARPA auch. Ist wohl gerade an der Grenze


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (19. April 2017)

Tatsache (~95%) & das überrascht mich jetzt doch. Ist aber halb so wild & entsprechende Punkte werden ja trotzdem generiert & je nach Soft und Settings sind die Frames ja auch überzeugend ...


----------



## Saguya (20. April 2017)

720p Low

21053 | Saguya | i5 6600k @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-36T | Sapphire 390 @ 1100/1700 I Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




1080p Extreme

2667 | Saguya | i5 6600k @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-36T | Sapphire 390 @ 1100/1700 I Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrDave (20. April 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Tatsache (~95%) & das überrascht mich jetzt doch. Ist aber halb so wild & entsprechende Punkte werden ja trotzdem generiert & je nach Soft und Settings sind die Frames ja auch überzeugend ...



Auch hier zitiere ich nochmal


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der Benchmark ist sehr Raytracinglastig - und diese Anwendung skaliert traditionell sehr gut (bis perfekt) mit vorhandenen ROPs.
> Und genau hier ist die 1080Ti (88 ROPs) gegenüber der TitanX (96 ROPs) beschnitten - auch wenn die Shaderanzahl gleich ist ist zu erwarten gewesen (und jetzt bestätigt) dass die TitanX-Karten den Bench flotter können.
> 
> Sieh dir die Ergebnisse die hart im GPU-limit sind mal an (4K, 8K), da ist die TitanX taktbereinigt rund 10% schneller als die 1080Ti. Der Vorsprung ist quasi 1:1 die höhere ROP-Anzahl, denn die TXP hat rund 10% mehr ROPs als die 1080Ti.


Die 980 Ti hat auch mehr ROPs als 1070 und 1080, weshalb Sie sich im CPU Limit vermutlich deutlich besser auslasten lässt.
Der Sprung vom 3770K von 4,7 auf 4,9GHz hat etwa 1K Punkte gebracht.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (20. April 2017)

Das ist schön, dass sich die 980TI (vermutlich) besser auslasten lässt & ebenfalls ist es schön, dass Du nochmals zitiert hast...



> Der Sprung vom 3770K von 4,7 auf 4,9GHz hat etwa 1K Punkte gebracht.


Zeig mal bitte ein Bildchen, denn mit einer 1080er & einer CPU-Taktsteigerung von ~443MHz erhalte ich nur magere ~730 Punkte mehr. Das würde ja bedeuten, dass ich mit einer 980TI, in Kombination mit Ivy, ~2K mehr an Punkte generieren könnte. HILFE ...^^


----------



## PCGHGS (20. April 2017)

1080P Medium:
13588 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4000MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL11-13-14-32-2T | GTX 1070 @ 2000/4303MHz | Link

720P Low:
21274 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4000MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL11-13-14-32-2T | GTX 1070 @ 2012/4303MHz | Link


----------



## DARPA (20. April 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> @Ion
> Warum ist deine GPU (980TI) mit 720p so hoch ausgelastet?



Mit dem 6700K auf 4,5 GHz hab ich sogar bis zu 99% Auslastung. Echt zu lahm, so ne olle 980Ti 
Im Schnitt liegt die GPU-Last bei ca. 80%.

Trotz üblicher Benchmark Anomalien würde mich ja noch ein Ergebnis von nem Ryzen 7 interessieren. Kommt schon, hab extra nen fairen Takt genommen


----------



## D@rk (20. April 2017)

Dankeschön @ Ion

Die *720p Low *liste ist jetzt Online und vorne hinzugefügt.


----------



## Herbststurm (20. April 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*

720p Low : 22323 | Herbststurm | i7 2600K @ 3982MHz | 32GB DDR3-1866 @ 1906 CL 8-9-9-22-1T | GTX 1070 @ 2113/4200MHz |Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für die Mühe diese Listen zu pflegen!


----------



## synergon (20. April 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*

720p low 29437 | sYnergon | i7 6900k @ 4600mhz | DDR4 @ 3200, 15 15 15 35 CR2 | GTX 1080Ti 2075 / 6000 | Link

1080extreme 6249 | sYnergon | i7 6900k @ 4600mhz | DDR4 @ 3200, 15 15 15 35 CR2 | GTX 1080Ti 2075 / 6000 |Link


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (20. April 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*

Update:

Takt Schwankt zwischen 2075 und 2038 je nach Benchmark.

1080p Extreme : 6269 | Borkenpopel1 | i7-5960x @ 4400MHz | 32GB DDR4-3200 CL 14-14-14-34-2T | GTX 1080 ti @ 2075/6100MHz | Link

4k Optimized : 10292 | Borkenpopel1 | i7-5960x @ 4400MHz | 32GB DDR4-3200 CL 14-14-14-34-2T | GTX 1080 ti @ 2075/6100MHz | Link

8k Optimized : 4747 | Borkenpopel1 | i7-5960x @ 4400MHz | 32GB DDR4-3200 CL 14-14-14-34-2T | GTX 1080 ti @ 2075/6100MHz | Link


----------



## DrDave (20. April 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Das ist schön, dass sich die 980TI (vermutlich) besser auslasten lässt & ebenfalls ist es schön, dass Du nochmals zitiert hast...
> Zeig mal bitte ein Bildchen, denn mit einer 1080er & einer CPU-Taktsteigerung von ~443MHz erhalte ich nur magere ~730 Punkte mehr. Das würde ja bedeuten, dass ich mit einer 980TI, in Kombination mit Ivy, ~2K mehr an Punkte generieren könnte. HILFE ...^^





DARPA schrieb:


> Mit dem 6700K auf 4,5 GHz hab ich sogar bis zu 99% Auslastung. Echt zu lahm, so ne olle 980Ti
> Im Schnitt liegt die GPU-Last bei ca. 80%.
> 
> Trotz üblicher Benchmark Anomalien würde mich ja noch ein Ergebnis von nem Ryzen 7 interessieren. Kommt schon, hab extra nen fairen Takt genommen


Mein 720p Ergebnis kommt kommt heute Abend.
Bei dem kurzen Test war ich etwas verblüfft, da ich selbst mit 3770K@5GHz den 6700K@3,8Ghz nicht überholen konnte bzw. nicht mal in die Nähe kam.
Punkte waren etwa 25,5K Punkte mit 3770K@5GHz und die 980 Ti auf 1547/2114
Ivy wird wohl doch langsam alt.


----------



## Ion (20. April 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*

Mich würde auch wirklich das Ergebnis von einem 5775c in 720p interessieren. Drebbin? Wo bist du?


----------



## DARPA (20. April 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*

Also wenn es jetzt ne Rangliste für 720p gibt, dann noch ein richtiges Ergebnis von mir (bevor die Kabys ankommen )

*720p Low*

31192 | DARPA | i7-6700K @ 4900MHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 CL 15-15-15-35-1T | GTX 980Ti @ 1431/1900MHz | Link


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (20. April 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*

@DrDave
Ivy ist noch fix, nur nicht in diesem Bench (720p Low) & ich denke mal, dass die Arbeitsspeichergeschwindigkeit auch nicht unerheblich ist, plus natürlich die Leistung pro Takt.

@Ryzen-User
Keine falsche Scham & Freiwillige vor ...


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (20. April 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*

@ Ryzen-User: looooooossssss ich will auch was sehen!!Ich glaube die schneiden hier ziemlich gut ab!


----------



## DrDave (20. April 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> @DrDave
> Ivy ist noch fix, nur nicht in diesem Bench (720p Low) & ich denke mal, dass die Arbeitsspeichergeschwindigkeit auch nicht unerheblich ist, plus natürlich die Leistung pro Takt.



Kleine Auswahl der CPU Skalierung für dich:
4.0GHz----------------------4,5GHz--------------------4,7GHz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



720p: 26307 | DrDave | i7 3770K @ 5.0GHz | 16GB DDR3 2200MHz CL 10-12-11-28 1T | GTX 980 ti @1547/2114|Link


----------



## zotac2012 (21. April 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*

4K Optimized : 6571 | Zotac2012 | i5 4690K @ 4400MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-27-2T | GTX 1070 @ 2126/4900MHz |Link


----------



## D@rk (21. April 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*



Herbststurm schrieb:


> 720p Low : 22323 | Herbststurm | i7 2600K @ 3982MHz | 32GB DDR3-1866 @ 1906 CL 8-9-9-22-1T | GTX 1070 @ 2113/4200MHz |Link
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Herbststurm
Bitte kontrolliere deinen Link. Wenn alles funktioniert füge ich dich in die Liste 




synergon schrieb:


> i7 6900k @ 4600mhz 16GB DDR4 Quad 3200 15 15 15 35 Win 7
> GTX 1080Ti @ 2075 / 6000
> 
> Low720p 29537
> 1080extreme 6249



@synergon
Bitte bearbeite deinen Post, und poste so wie vorgeschrieben, damit ich dich hinzufügen kann.

-> Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Speichertakt | Link


----------



## synergon (21. April 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*

@D@rk habich gmacht des mit dem Link check ich nicht bei mir steht jetzt der ganze Link


----------



## D@rk (21. April 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*



synergon schrieb:


> @D@rk habich gmacht des mit dem Link check ich nicht bei mir steht jetzt der ganze Link



okay danke 

für den link schreibst du einfach 
29437 | sYnergon | i7 6900k @ 4600mhz | DDR4 @ 3200, 15 15 15 35 CR2 | GTX 1080Ti 2075 / 6000 | [*url=http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/949506d1492690978-ranking-unigine-superposition-update-low.png]Link[*/url]

das natürlich ohne * dann


----------



## Diazpowa (21. April 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*

1080p Extreme : 4278 | Diaz | i7-4770K @ 4600MHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 CL 11-11-11-27-2T | GTX 980 TI @ 1500/1903MHz |Link


----------



## Ion (21. April 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*



Diazpowa schrieb:


> SINGLE GTX 980 TI OC  / I7 4770K 4,6 Ghz / 16 gb DDR3 2133 MHZ / WIN 10




Ein Eintrag in die Highscore-Liste erfolgt nur, wenn ihr nach diesem Schema postet:

Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Link

z.B.

3035 | D@rk | i7-4770K @ 4500MHz | 32GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-11-10-30-2T | GTX 980 @ 1547/2000MHz | Link


----------



## Diazpowa (21. April 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*

1080p Extreme : 4308 | Diaz | i7-4770K @ 4600MHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 CL 11-11-11-27-2T | GTX 980 TI @ 1515/1953MHz |Link


----------



## D@rk (21. April 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*

Hab mir mal die Zeit genommen und meinen Arbeits Rechner in der Mittagspause "gebencht" 
 richtig flott die Schüssel 

720P: 6632 | D@rk | 2x Xeon E5-2667 @ 2900MHz | 32GB DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-28-1T | Quadro K4000 @ 811/2810 MHz | Link

1080P: 471 | D@rk | 2x Xeon E5-2667 @ 2900MHz | 32GB DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-28-1T | Quadro K4000 @ 811/2810 MHz | Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (21. April 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*



DrDave schrieb:


> Kleine Auswahl der CPU Skalierung für dich:...


Danke & wie man gut sehen kann, erhält man mit schnellerem Arbeitsspeicher, im CPU-Limit, auch mehr Punkte. Von 4,0GHz zu 5,0GHz hast Du ein Plus von ~4K erhalten. 
Wenigstens ein Bench in Superposition, indem dein System meins überflügelt.


----------



## TheNewNow (21. April 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*

Dann poste ich auch mal die Werte meines Hauptsystems: 

720P: 19720 | TheNewNow | Xeon 1231 v3 @ 3,6GHz | 12GB DDR3 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 970 @ 1532/4011MHz | Link

1080P: 2443 | TheNewNow | Xeon 1231 v3 @ 3,6GHz | 12GB DDR3 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 970 @ 1532/4011MHz | Link

4K: 3837 | TheNewNow | Xeon 1231 v3 @ 3,6GHz | 12GB DDR3 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 970 @ 1532/4011MHz | Link

8K: 350 | TheNewNow | Xeon 1231 v3 @ 3,6GHz | 12GB DDR3 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 970 @ 1532/4011MHz | Link

Edit: Ich hab mich nochmal rangesetzt und das Limit für meine GPU herausgekitzelt. Die neuen Taktraten sind wirklich NUR für einen Benchmarkdurchlauf stabil genug  Die alten Taktraten sind aber Spielstabil.
Bitte höhere Werte eintragen.

1080P: 2551 | TheNewNow | Xeon 1231 v3 @ 3,6GHz | 12GB DDR3 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 970 @ 1570/4334 | Link

4K: 3967 | TheNewNow | Xeon 1231 v3 @ 3,6GHz | 12GB DDR3 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 970 @ 1570/4232 |Link

8K: 610 | TheNewNow | Xeon 1231 v3 @ 3,6GHz | 12GB DDR3 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 970 @ 1570/4232 | Link


----------



## Diazpowa (21. April 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*

1080p Extreme : 4446 | Diaz | i7-4770K @ 4600MHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 CL 11-11-11-27-2T | GTX 980 TI @ 1567/2000.7MHz |Link


----------



## ..::Siles::.. (21. April 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*

Hier auch mal meine Werte:

1080p: 6289 | ..::Siles::.. | i7-4790K @ 4800MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-31-2T | GTX 1080 Ti @ ~2000/3100 MHz | Link
2160p: 10167 | ..::Siles::.. | i7-4790K @ 4800MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-31-2T | GTX 1080 Ti @ ~2000/3100 MHz | Link


----------



## Herbststurm (21. April 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*

720p Low : 22323 | Herbststurm | i7 2600K @ 3982MHz | 32GB DDR3-1866 @ 1906 CL 8-9-9-22-1T | GTX 1070 @ 2113/4200MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe jetzt gehts^^


----------



## aSt3rOiD (22. April 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*

2488 | aSt3rOiD | Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.60GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-27 1T | Sapphire R9 390 @ 1010/1500 Mhz | Link


----------



## zotac2012 (22. April 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*

720p Low : 24195 | Zotac2012 | i5 4690K @ 4400MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-27-2T | GTX 1070 @ 2139/4800MHz |Link


----------



## D@rk (22. April 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*

Alles eingetragen 

! Bitte macht eure Updates "DEUTLICH" sichtbar.

@rtxus Ich möchte ungerne noch eine Liste pflegen.
Ich versuche es auf die hauptsächlichen Auflösungen zu beschränken.


P.S
Schöne grüße aus dem "urlaub"
Musste erstmal Wi-Fi finden


----------



## zotac2012 (23. April 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*

*UPDATE!*
720p Low : 25146 | Zotac2012 | i5 4690K @ 4800MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-27-2T | GTX 1070 @ 2025/4006MHz |Link


----------



## synergon (24. April 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*

UPDATE

720p low 29755 | sYnergon | i7 6900k @ 4700mhz | DDR4 @ 3200, 15 15 15 35 CR2 | GTX 1080Ti 2075 / 6040 | Link

1080extreme 6285 | sYnergon | i7 6900k @ 4600mhz | DDR4 @ 3200, 15 15 15 35 CR2 | GTX 1080Ti 2075 / 6040 |Link


----------



## DerLettler (24. April 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*

Nabend,

nun von meiner Seite:

1080p extreme: 6321 | DerLettler | Ryzen 7 1800X @ 3600MHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-15-15-36-1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2101/6004 MHz | Link
4k optimized: 10023 | DerLettler | Ryzen 7 1800X @ 3600MHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-15-15-36-1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ ~2088/6004 MHz | Link
8k optimized: 4652 | DerLettler | Ryzen 7 1800X @ 3600MHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-15-15-36-1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ ~2088/6004 MHz | Link

MfG DerLettler


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (26. April 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*

*Update:*

720p Low : 24670 | SuddenDeathStgt | i7 3770K @4500MHz | 24GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX 1080 @ 1980/5225MHz (Effektiv 10,5GHz) | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



720p Low : 25473 | SuddenDeathStgt | i7 3770K @4700MHz | 24GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX 1080 @ 1980/5225MHz (Effektiv 10,5GHz) | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Graka taktet jeweils @Stock/Standardtakt, Lüftersteuerung (manuell) wurde deaktiviert, Treiberreset erfolgte  & der BCLK (Baseclock) wurde ebenfalls auf 100MHz belassen. Also bis auf den CPU-Takt alles auf Standard & siehe da, die Pünktchen haben sich erhöht.^^


@Ryzen-User
Bencht mal bitte @low, denn da ist "CPU-Power" gefragt ...


----------



## DerLettler (26. April 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*

Hi,

@SuddenDeathStgt: Werde ich noch machen. Aktuell läuft mein Ryzen stock, aber wollte erstmal Maximum von meiner GPU ausloten und dann Gamestable hinbekommen.

P.S. Habe das System erst seit kurzem und das ist mein erster AMD Prozessor.

MfG DerLettler


----------



## hellm (28. April 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*

1080p Extreme:

2736 | hellm | i7 3770K @ 4300MHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-9-9-27-2T | RX 480 @ 1480/2200MHz | link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VirusAccess (30. April 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*

1080p Extreme: 6277 | VirusAccess | i7-4790k @ 4600MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2101/5020 MHz | Link

4k optimized: 9695 | VirusAccess | i7-4790k @ 4700MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2088/6050 MHz | Link

8k Optimized: 4554  | VirusAccess | i7-4790k @ 4600MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 1080 Ti @ 1977/6050 MHz |  Link


----------



## Da_Obst (30. April 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*

Hier mal mein Ergebnis, mehr ist mit 1.15V nicht drinnen. 

1080p Extreme: 4150 | Da_Obst | R7 1700X @ 3700MHz | 16GB DDR4-2933 CL 12-12-12-30 1T | GTX 980Ti @ 1478/3899 MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rurdo (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*

1080p Extreme:

4596 | Rurdo | i7 7700k @ 5Ghz | 16GB DDR4-3000 CL 16-18-18-38-2T | GTX 1080 @ 2100/5500Mhz | Link


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Mai 2017)

So ich hab hier mal 4 Werte für die Listen 

720p-Low:  |18325|Chris-W201-Fan|Intel i5 2500k@4,4GHz|16GB DDR3-1603 9-9-9-24-2T|GTX780 ~1110MHz/3142MHz| Link
720p-Low:  |19989|Chris-W201-Fan|Intel i5 2500k@4,4GHz|16GB DDR3-1603 9-9-9-24-2T|GTX780Ti ~1250MHz/3700MHz| Link

1080p-Extreme:  |2233|Chris-W201-Fan|Intel i5 2500k@4,4GHz|16GB DDR3-1603 9-9-9-24-2T|GTX780 ~1090MHz/3142MHz| Link
1080p-Extreme:  |2789|Chris-W201-Fan|Intel i5 2500k@4,4GHz|16GB DDR3-1603 9-9-9-24-2T|GTX780Ti ~1230MHz/3700MHz| Link


Bitte verzeiht, dass bei der 780 non-Ti der Reiter zum RAM fehlt, das System ist aber das gleiche, da wurde außer der GPU nix verändert zwischen den Benches. Da die 780-non-Ti schon ausgebaut ist udn jetzt zum Wakü-Umbau geht, ist das ein Rückbau für die Screens doof


----------



## DerLettler (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*

Hi,

hiermit reich ich noch den 720p Benchmark ein:

720p low: 22400 | DerLettler | Ryzen 7 1800X @ 4100MHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-15-15-36-1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ ~2101/6004 MHz | Link

MfG DerLettler

P.S. Dieser Benchmark in 720p ist völliger Schwachsinn für so ein System, nur meine Anmerkung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*

Die Diskussion brauchen wir da wohl kaum führen, das dürfte dermaßen im CPU-Limit hängen  das sehe ich bei meiner 780Ti schon


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*

Endlich mal ein Ryzen-User der Eier zeigt!^^
THX @DerLettler & mit 4,1GHz taktet ja dein 8Kerner/16 Threader recht respektabel. Welche VCore benötigst Du ~@Last?
Klar das bei solch einer Resi/Auflösung & entsprechender Graka man idR chronisch im CPU-Limit verweilt, aber für einen Bench der "reinen CPU-Leistung", unabhängig der zur Verfügung gestellten Cores/Threads, dann irgendwie doch wieder interessant.
Das kann in Bench_XY aber schon wieder ganz anders aussehen & ein Ryzen braucht sich bspw. im FireStrike oder TimeSpy nicht verstecken, nur halt bei Superposition ...

P.S. Es riecht mal wieder nach Updates für diverse Tabellen ...^^


----------



## DerLettler (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*

@SuddenDeathStgt: Thx, aber ich konnte damit nur booten und ein paar Benches durchführen, aber mit OCCP wurde nach kurzen Zeit der Bildschirm schwarz.
Ich glaub es waren so ca. kurz über 1.4V unter Last, aber überhaupt nicht stabil.

Ich möchte jetzt hier keine Diskussion entfachen, die können wir weiter im Ryzen Disku-Thread führen.

MfG DerLettler


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*

Allright & danke fürs Feedback/Infos. Wenigstens mal ein Ryzen-Ergebnis @720p ....


----------



## Zingel1986 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*

Hier mein 1080p Extreme Ryzen 1800X Test. Ryzen @Stock, no OC

6048| Zingel1986| RYZEN 7 1800X @ 3600MHz | 16GB DDR4 @ 3200MHz, 14-14-14-34 1T | nvidia GeForce 1080ti FE @  1732/6000 MHz| Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@720p
20608| Zingel1986| RYZEN 7 1800X @ 3600MHz | 16GB DDR4 @ 3200MHz, 14-14-14-34 1T | nvidia GeForce 1080ti FE @  1732/6000 MHz| Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@4k
9624| Zingel1986| RYZEN 7 1800X @ 3600MHz | 16GB DDR4 @ 3200MHz, 14-14-14-34 1T | nvidia GeForce 1080ti FE @  1732/6000 MHz| Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@8k
4441| Zingel1986| RYZEN 7 1800X @ 3600MHz | 16GB DDR4 @ 3200MHz, 14-14-14-34 1T | nvidia GeForce 1080ti FE @  1732/6000 MHz| Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@1080p SLI AFR2
7477| Zingel1986| RYZEN 7 1800X @ 3600MHz | 16GB DDR4 @ 3200MHz, 14-14-14-34 1T | 2x nvidia GeForce 1080ti FE @  1732/6000 MHz| Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4k und 8k SLI habe ich abgebrochen, da mit AFR alle Ergebnisse schlechter waren als ohne SLI. SLI compatibility bits hatten keine Auswirkung auf SLI.
Abschließend die Systemdaten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Obst (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*

Hier auch noch meine 720p und 2560p Durchläufe. 

720p Low: 18944 | Da_Obst | R7 1700X @ 3700MHz | 16GB DDR4-2933 CL 12-12-12-30 1T | GTX 980Ti @ 1478/3899 MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4k Optimized: 6208 | Da_Obst | R7 1700X @ 3700MHz | 16GB DDR4-2933 CL 12-12-12-30 1T | GTX 980Ti @ 1478/3899 MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D@rk (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*

Bin wieder im Lande & alle Werte sind jetzt eingetragen und Aktuell.



Zingel1986 schrieb:


> Hier mein 1080p Extreme Ryzen 1800X Test. Ryzen @Stock, no OC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Zingel1986
Wenn deine Ergebnisse in die Liste sollen, bitte Poste deine Ergebnisse wie im ersten Post beschrieben.


----------



## Zingel1986 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*



D@rk schrieb:


> @Zingel1986
> Wenn deine Ergebnisse in die Liste sollen, bitte Poste deine Ergebnisse wie im ersten Post beschrieben.



OK...


----------



## synergon (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*

UPDATE

bisschen mit den Timings gespielt

720p Low: 30832 | sYnergon | i7 6900k @ 4.5GHz | 16GB DDR4-3288 CL 13-15-15-35 1T |GTX 1080Ti @2065/6014 |Link



4k Optimized: 10218 | sYnergon | i7 6900k @ 4.5GHz | 16GB DDR4-3288 CL 13-15-15-35 1T |GTX 1080Ti @2065/6014 |Link


----------



## Blackvoodoo (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*

Will auch mal mitmachen.
1080 Extreme 6801 | Blackvoodoo | I7 5930k@4,5 Ghz| 32GB DDR4-2866 CL 15-15-15-35 2T | Titan Xp 2000-2050 Mhz/6210 Mhz | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4k Optimized: 10781 | Blackvoodoo | I7 5930k@4,5 Ghz| 32GB DDR4-2866 CL 15-15-15-35 2T | Titan Xp 1939-2050 Mhz/6210 Mhz | Link


----------



## Woiferl94 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*

1080p Extreme: 6449 | Woiferl94 | i7 5820K @ 4,4Ghz | 16GB DDR4-2600 CL 14-14-14-30 1T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2101/6300 MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





4k Optimized: 10368 | Woiferl94 | Ii7 5820K @ 4,4Ghz| 16GB DDR4-2600 CL 14-14-14-30 1T | GTX 1080Ti @ ~ 2050/6264 MHz| Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachty (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*

4k Optimized: 

10440 | Nachty | i7 5820K @ 3,3Ghz | 16GB DDR4-3200 CL 15-17-17-35 2T | TITAN X @ 2000/5700 MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D@rk (7. Mai 2017)

Zingel1986 schrieb:


> OK...



Bitte lese dir den Start Post noch einmal genau durch, wie man die Ergebnisse Posten sollte.
In deinen Screenshots fehlen CPU-z, GPU-Z.
Ich kann dich so leider nicht mit in die Liste aufnehmen.
Wenn du alle vorgaben beachtest, schreibe ich dich direkt in die Liste 

LG D@rk



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Will auch mal mitmachen.
> 1080 Extreme 6801 | Blackvoodoo | I7 5930k@4,5 Ghz| 32GB DDR4-2866 CL 15-15-15-35 2T | Titan Xp 2000-2050 Mhz/6210 Mhz | Link
> 
> 
> ...



@Blackvoodoo
Deine Links funktionieren nicht.
Bitte guck doch einmal kurz in den Startpost "Wie man Links Postet"
Dann schreibe ich dich direkt in die Liste.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*



D@rk schrieb:


> @Blackvoodoo
> Deine Links funktionieren nicht.
> Bitte guck doch einmal kurz in den Startpost "Wie man Links Postet"
> Dann schreibe ich dich direkt in die Liste.


Danke für den Hinweis. Dachte eigentlich das ich die Links vor dem Posten überprüft habe. Habe es nun korrigiert.


----------



## D@rk (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Superposition (Update)*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis. Dachte eigentlich das ich die Links vor dem Posten überprüft habe. Habe es nun korrigiert.



Dankeschön  Ist alles eingetragen.
Wirklich hammer Ergebnisse die du da hast *.*


----------



## Blackvoodoo (7. Mai 2017)

Vermutlich würde noch viel mehr gehen. z.b. Shunt Mod machen, aber darauf verzichte ich. Auch ist sind das meine Spiele Settings und keine die nur Benchmark Stabil sind. 
Und mal schauen wie lange ich den ersten Platz behalte.


----------



## D@rk (7. Mai 2017)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Vermutlich würde noch viel mehr gehen. z.b. Shunt Mod machen, aber darauf verzichte ich. Auch ist sind das meine Spiele Settings und keine die nur Benchmark Stabil sind.
> Und mal schauen wie lange ich den ersten Platz behalte.



Hammer bei solch einer Leistung bin ich kurz davor meine Kreditkarte zum glühen zu bringen und mir neue Hardware zu bestellen. Ich warte sehnsüchtig noch auf NVIDIA Volta und die neuen Intel sky/kabylake x CPUs
Ich erhoffe mir das viel


----------



## Blackvoodoo (7. Mai 2017)

Auf Volta warte ich auch, mehr Power kann man ja immer gebrauchen  UHD Monitore mit mehr als 60 fps sind ja auch so langsam im kommen. Also gibt es auch in Zukunft Grund genug um weiter Geld in neue Hardware zu stecken. Ich bin auch gespannt was die neuen Intel CPU´s können, aber so viel erwarte ich da nicht, man sieht ja das sich da seit Jahren recht wenig tut. 

Wenn ich deinen PC so anschaue, würde ich sagen die CPU ist noch gut genug. Nur die Grafikkarte könnte ein update vertragen. Wenn man in Spielen jeden Regler auf dem höchstwert stellen will.


----------



## KennyPowers (7. Mai 2017)

4k Optimized: 10750 | KennyPowers | I7 5820K@4,9 Ghz| 16GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-16-1-38 2T | GTX 1080Ti 2088 MHz/6250 MHz | Link

8k Optimized: 4914 | KennyPowers | I7 5820K@4,9 Ghz| 16GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-16-1-38 2T | GTX 1080Ti 2100 MHz/6250 MHz |Link


----------



## D@rk (8. Mai 2017)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Auf Volta warte ich auch, mehr Power kann man ja immer gebrauchen  UHD Monitore mit mehr als 60 fps sind ja auch so langsam im kommen. Also gibt es auch in Zukunft Grund genug um weiter Geld in neue Hardware zu stecken. Ich bin auch gespannt was die neuen Intel CPU´s können, aber so viel erwarte ich da nicht, man sieht ja das sich da seit Jahren recht wenig tut.
> 
> Wenn ich deinen PC so anschaue, würde ich sagen die CPU ist noch gut genug. Nur die Grafikkarte könnte ein update vertragen. Wenn man in Spielen jeden Regler auf dem höchstwert stellen will.



Auf einen UHD Monitor warte ich auch brennend. Nur bis jetzt sind 60 Hz nicht so das wahre.
Meine CPU wäre okay, aber live Encoding (streamen) und Photo/Video Bearbeitung vordern da sehr.
Darum wird der nächste min. 6-Kern aber ich warte noch auf die X99 Nachfolger Plattform.


----------



## hellm (10. Mai 2017)

*Update:*
1080p Extreme:
2774 | hellm | i7 3770K @ 4300MHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-9-9-27-2T | RX 480 @ 1490/2275MHz | link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*New:*
4K Optimized:
3973 | hellm | i7 3770K @ 4300MHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-9-9-27-2T | RX 480 @ 1490/2275MHz | link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## micha30111 (10. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

obwohl mein kleiner Prozessor wirklich keine "Rennmaschine" ist erlaube ich mir einfach mal mein Ergebnis auch mal zu Posten 


Viele Grüße,

Micha


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Moderator: Bitte einmal löschen


----------



## Blackvoodoo (11. Mai 2017)

So wirst du aber nicht eingetragen. Schau mal auf Seite 1 nach wie du dein Ergebnis posten sollst.


----------



## Legacyy (14. Mai 2017)

*update*
1080p Extreme: 4175 | Legacyy | i5 6600K @ 4.5GHz | 16GB DDR-4 2667MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | GTX 980 ti @1480/2005 | LINK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Obst (16. Mai 2017)

*Update:*

720p Low: 20757 | Da_Obst | R7 1700X @ 3745MHz | 16GB DDR4-3422MHz CL 14-14-14-34 1T | GTX 980Ti @ 1220/3800 MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheNewNow (17. Mai 2017)

UPDATE:

1080P: 2576 | TheNewNow | Xeon 1231 v3 @ 3,6GHz | 12GB DDR3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 970 @ 1591/4356MHz | LINK
4K: 4002 | TheNewNow | Xeon 1231 v3 @ 3,6GHz |12GB DDR3 1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 970 @1587/4348MHz | LINK

Ich habe mich endlich mal getraut das BIOS der Karte zu modden. Power Target + höhere Spannung macht schon ein paar Pünktchen gut. Wahrscheinlich kommt noch ein Update mit entsprechenden 4K Wert.

Edit: Ich habe nun auch den maximalen 4K Wert hinzugefügt.


----------



## Eddyloveland (18. Mai 2017)

4K Multi GPU| 14438| 1.0 | Eddyloveland| i7 6900k@4,3GHz | DDR4 3000 MHz, Latency 16-17-17-35-2T | GTX 1080 Sli /1773MHz/1301MHz | Luft|




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (19. Mai 2017)

Oh je, dachte eigentlich, dass ich in der 720 Low Liste etwas höher landen würde. Wäre derzeit vorletzter Platz 
Mit 12043 Punkten wäre ich dann doch weit unten. (erst hatte ich den FrameLimiter noch auf 62 und habe mich über 8275 Punkte gewundert  )

Max FPS gerade mal bei 138,9fps, avg 90,08
Da ist der 2500k@4,4 mit der GTX780 mit max 188 und avg 137fps aber doch deutlich schneller.

So, Grafiktreiber aktualisiert, wirklich viel hat sich da aber nicht getan:
*
720low*
12044 |Felgenfuzzi | i7-3770nonK @ 4000MHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-9-9-27-2T | 7950 @ 1000/1250MHz | Link


*1080pExtreme*
1590 |Felgenfuzzi | i7-3770nonK @ 4000MHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-9-9-27-2T | 7950 @ 1000/1250MHz | Link


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Mai 2017)

Falls du meinen Wert meinst, vergiss nicht, dass die GTX da etwa 160mhz GPU und auch der vram übertaktet waren.
Ganz nebenbei ist die GTX mittlerweile tot  
Zudem dürfte in 720p beim geringen IPC-Unterschied der CPU auch der 10% höhere Takt ein Punkt sein


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (19. Mai 2017)

Meine 7950 läuft aber auch mit 1000Mhz. (850 Stock, meine 925 Stock)
Rund 50fps max mehr finde ich schon gewaltig.

Ich schaue am Wochenende mal. 1200Mhz schafft die Karte meist auch (nicht 100% stabil), CPU gingen 4,1 und notfalls noch etwas mit höherem FSB.

Wobei ich eigentlich Benchmarks gerne so laufen lasse, wie der Rechner auch sonst immer läuft.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Mai 2017)

Ich denke das ist das leidige Thema FPS im CPU-Limit bei AMD. Was sagt fHD?


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (19. Mai 2017)

Beim Benchmark 1590 Punkte. Min 9,6 / Max 14,5 / AVG 11,9fps :Rollen:

3Gb VRam reichen nicht bei der Einstellung. Echt übel, wenn man bedenkt, mit welchen Einstellungen ich Bf4, Bf1 usw sonst flüssig spiele und sogar den FrameLimiter an habe.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Mai 2017)

Hm, wieder so n gewaltiger Abstand, das Bench ist da also Nvidia-Lastig


----------



## JackTheHero (21. Mai 2017)

Intel Core i7 7700K @4.9 Ghz GTX 1070




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (22. Mai 2017)

Bin auf 6045 Punke gekommen bei den 1080p Extreme Einstellungen. (i7700k @4800 MHz und 1080ti @ ~2025/5527 MHz ungefähr und 16 GB DDR4 3333 MHz), ich glaub, da könnt noch mehr gehen.. - ist sicher nicht optimal auf benchen eingestellt..


----------



## hellm (26. Mai 2017)

*Update:*
1080p Extreme:
2790 | hellm | i7 3770K @ 4400MHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-9-9-27-2T | RX 480 @ 1500/2133MHz | link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Update:*
4K Optimized:
4060 | hellm | i7 3770K @ 4400MHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-9-9-27-2T | RX 480 @ 1500/2133MHz | link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bios-mod mit höherer VRM PWM und besseren Vram Timings.


----------



## SilverTobias90 (29. Mai 2017)

Nabend habe auch mal den bench laufen lassen 

1080P Extreme:
2252 | SilverTobias90 | I5 3570K @4,1GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 8-8-8-21-1T | GTX970 @1500/3954MHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG
Tobi


----------



## Stroud23 (31. Mai 2017)

Intel Core i7 7700K @4.9 Ghz PALIT GTX 1070


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (31. Mai 2017)

4392 | SalzigeKarotte | Pentium 4560 @ 350 | 8GB HyperX Savage DDR4 @ 1333, CL 13 14-14-39 CR 2T | 980TI @ 1580/2049 MHz | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte sagt mir wie ich das mit dem Link mache.


----------



## Stroud23 (31. Mai 2017)

Sternchen = Eckige Klammer
Direktlink nach dem Gleichzeichen usw.
Also 4 Klammern brauchste [ ] [ ]

*url=DIREKTLINK ZUM BILD*Link*/url*

Sag mal, hast du die 980ti übertaktet?

Wollte ich nur wissen, weil die ordentlich dampf macht. Meine GTX 1070 und die 980ti sind eigentlich
von der Klasse her ziemlich gleich stark. 
Würde mich interessieren.

Danke


----------



## Ion (31. Mai 2017)

SalzigeKarotte schrieb:


> 980TI @ 1580/2049 MHz




Wie schaffst du das denn? Wakü? LN2?


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (31. Mai 2017)

SCOREUPDATE! 
4417 | SalzigeKarotte | Pentium 4560 @ 350 | 8GB HyperX Savage DDR4 @ 1333, CL 13 14-14-39 CR 2T | 980TI @ 1580/2100 MHz | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WaKü 82,6% ASIC Quali Und nur das Powerlimit blockt das sie höher geht ich habe nicht einmal die Spannung erhöht. 

PS Meistens Häng ich im CPU Limit im Benchmark

EDIT: Wo finde ichden direktlink? Kannst du ein Beispiel machen wie es aussieht?
Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stroud23 (31. Mai 2017)

Den Direktlink bekommst du, wenn man bei einem Bilderhoster (gibt viele per Suche in Google) das abgespeicherte Bild hochladet. z.B Dieser...



Spoiler



Kostenlos Bilder & Fotos hochladen >> picload.org - fast 'n' easy imagehost



Nach dem Hochladen werden dann die (direkt)Links angezeigt.


----------



## DrDave (31. Mai 2017)

Oder man macht es einfach richtig und nimmt den Link des bereits hochgeladenen Forumsbild. 
Öffne das Bild doch einfach in einem neuen Tab (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...63630-ranking-unigine-superposition-pcgh2.png) dann hast du die genaue URL. 
P.S. Im Startpost ist auch eine "Anleitung" zum Link. 
Netter GPU Clock, welche Spannung liegt an? Der Bench ist in 1080p recht genügsam zur CPU. Entweder die CPU limitiert doch oder der Takt wird nicht durchgehend gehalten (Powerlimit)


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (1. Juni 2017)

Danke Danke! 

Spannung ist nicht angetastet^^ ja ich hänge je nach Ausschnitt im GPU oder CPU Limit. Spannung habe ich 1.187 anliegen mit einem 110% Powertaget.


----------



## DrDave (1. Juni 2017)

Schick, da kann man schon mal eine Träne vergießen, dass die CPU so klein ist und die Karte kein BIOS Mod hat


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (1. Juni 2017)

Beim 1080P Extreme muss ich mal die beste 980Ti werden O.o 

4472 | SalzigeKarotte | Pentium 4560 @ 3.50GHz | 8GB HyperX Savage DDR4 @ 1333, CL 13 14-14-39 CR 2T | 980TI @ 1580/2125 MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrDave (1. Juni 2017)

SalzigeKarotte schrieb:


> Beim 1080P Extreme muss ich mal die beste 980Ti werden O.o



So einfach nun auch nicht
Update:
1080p Extreme: 4483 | DrDave | i7 3770K @ 4.7GHz | 16GB DDR-3 2200MHz CL 10-12-11-28 1T | GTX 980 ti @1570/2114|Link


----------



## DaHell63 (1. Juni 2017)

Tja, da setz ich mich mal mit meiner Luftkühlung auf die Zuschauerbank und schau mir das von dort aus an


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (2. Juni 2017)

Ach komm, die 4,5K werdet ihr auch noch knacken...
Heftige Scores & eine gut geprügelte TI ist halt immer noch ein Brett, frisst halt nur viel....


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (2. Juni 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Ach komm, die 4,5K werdet ihr auch noch knacken...



Geknackt  habe einfach mal Discord geschlossen und schon war weniger CPU Limit da^^

4514 | SalzigeKarotte | Pentium 4560 @ 3.50GHz | 8GB HyperX Savage DDR4 @ 1333, CL 13 14-14-39 CR 2T | 980TI @ 1580/2125 MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (2. Juni 2017)

Ja macht nur weiter und ärgert die anderen die eine 980Ti nutzen so richtig schön 
Meine macht ja ohne Murren 1470MHz mit, aber da MSI den Kühler so unterdimensioniert hat, komme ich einfach nicht höher. Selbst mit 100% Lüfterdrehzahl hänge ich nach ein paar Minuten im Temp. Limit


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Juni 2017)

Kühler tauschen?


----------



## Ion (2. Juni 2017)

Nicht so einfach, da MSI-typisch ein Custom PCB verbaut ist, zudem habe ich in meinem Nano S nur Platz für max. 2 Slot Kühler. Also so richtige Luxusprobleme 
Hatte dazu auch schon ein Thema, bevor das jetzt zu sehr ins OT ausartet hier.


----------



## DrDave (2. Juni 2017)

Keine Sorge, ich kann meiner 980Ti nicht noch mehr Liebe geben. Bei niedrigeren Temperaturen wäre vlt. noch das ein oder andere MHz drinnen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Juni 2017)

Darum hab ich eigentlich ne Wakü drin, aber dank dem neuen Build brauch ich erst mal n neues Netzteil, das Platinum Fanless 460 reicht einfach nicht. Aber dank dem Bauraum muss es Fanless sein...

Na mal sehen was das 600er kostet, sonst muss das 520 reichen.


----------



## Donner123 (3. Juni 2017)

Ich würde mich gerne mal mit meinem Ergebnis in die 1080p Extreme Liste eintragen lassen:

6160 | Donner123 | i7 7700k @ 4,9 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-18-18-38 2T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 1999 MHz/6106MHz | Link


----------



## Schrotti (3. Juni 2017)

*1080p Extreme Liste*

6209 | Schrotti | i7 5930k @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-2400 CL 15-15-15-35 1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2038 MHz/ 6004MHz | Link

*4k Optimized Liste*

10058 | Schrotti | i7 5930k @ 4,7 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-2400 CL 15-15-15-35 1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2063 MHz/ 6004MHz | Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EddyBaldon (4. Juni 2017)

4K Optimized Multi GPU:

*19.231* | EddyBaldon | i7 4770K @ 4.5GHz | 16GB DDR-3 1.600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 1T | 2x SLI GTX 1080 ti @2.050/6.003

Hier geht´s zum PC: 1 Kilowatt WaKü intern: Zwei MSI 1080 Ti Sea Hawk EK X als SLI mit triple 4K Monitoren. 12K60p. Ein Kurzbericht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkearth27 (7. Juni 2017)

Kleines Update nach GPU Wechsel: 980 Ti -> 1080 Ti

1080P Extreme:

6230 | Darkearth27 | i7-4790K @ 4712MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL11-13-13-31-1T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2088/6003MHz | Link


4k Optimized

10036 | Darkearth27 | i7-4790K @ 4712MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL11-13-13-31-1T | GTX 1080Ti @ ~2050/6003MHz | Link


8K Optimized

4600 | Darkearth27 | i7-4790K @ 4712MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL11-13-13-31-1T | GTX 980Ti @ ~2000/6003MHz | Link


720p

27388 | Darkearth27 | i7-4790K @ 4712MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL11-13-13-31-1T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2088/6003MHz | Link


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Juni 2017)

4K Optimized:
5911 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4000MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL11-13-14-32-2T | GTX 1070 @ 1987/4303MHz | Link

8K Optimized:
2623 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4000MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL11-13-14-32-2T | GTX 1070 @ 1987/4303MHz | Link


----------



## stuxcom (13. Juni 2017)

1080p Extreme

4811 | stuxcom | i7 7700k @ 4,8 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-35 2T | GTX 1080 @ 2125 MHz/5900 MHz | Link


----------



## AMD-FXler (24. Juni 2017)

1080p Extreme

GPU-Z Zeigt mir den Takt nicht korrekt an. Deshalb habe ich im Screen die Sensoren mit angehängt.

4639 | AMD-FXler | Ryzen7 1800x @ 4.0Ghz | 32GB DDR4-2933 CL 16-17-17-35-1T | GTX 1080 @ 2151/5580MHz | Link


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (28. Juni 2017)

1080p Extreme

CPU-Z zeigt mir keine Reiter für Memory oder CPU an.. (ich weiß nicht woher ich die nehmen soll, ist nicht verfügbar)

6129 | lustige-Fehlerquelle | i7700k @4800MHz (1.28v)  | 16GB DDR4-3333 CL ? | GTX 1080ti @ 2000 MHz/6003MHz | Link


----------



## DARPA (28. Juni 2017)

lustige_Fehlerquelle schrieb:


> CPU-Z zeigt mir keine Reiter für Memory oder CPU an.. (ich weiß nicht woher ich die nehmen soll, ist nicht verfügbar)]



Und du bist sicher, dass du auch *C*PU-Z geöffnet hattest? Auf deinem Screenshot ist nur *G*PU-Z zu sehen.


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (29. Juni 2017)

Oh Fu..!
Da hab ich wohl das Programm verwechselt - na gut, jetzt ist es mir klar! Danke (falsches gedownloadet!)


----------



## Ion (29. Juni 2017)

lustige_Fehlerquelle schrieb:


> Da hab ich wohl das Programm verwechselt



Dein Nickname passt gerade wie die Faust aufs Auge


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (1. Juli 2017)

AMD-FXler schrieb:


> 1080p Extreme
> 
> GPU-Z Zeigt mir den Takt nicht korrekt an. Deshalb habe ich im Screen die Sensoren mit angehängt.
> 
> 4587 | AMD-FXler | Ryzen7 1800x @ 4.0Ghz | 32GB DDR4-2933 CL 16-17-17-35-1T | GTX 1080 @ 2176/5445MHz...



Mit solch einer Taktangabe würdest Du aber LOCKER die 4700+ Punkte sprengen, was aber nicht der Fall ist, folglich sind die Angaben fehlerhaft....


*edit: @D@rk*
Es riecht mal wieder nach Update bzw. Tabellenpflege....


----------



## AMD-FXler (1. Juli 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Mit solch einer Taktangabe würdest Du aber LOCKER die 4700+ Punkte sprengen, was aber nicht der Fall ist, folglich sind die Angaben fehlerhaft....
> 
> 
> *edit: @D@rk*
> Es riecht mal wieder nach Update bzw. Tabellenpflege....



Sieh dir den Screenshot an, da sind die Sensoren mit abgebildet. Folglich sind meine Angaben nicht Fehlerhaft


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (1. Juli 2017)

Klar sind die fehlerhaft....^^
Es handelt sich bei "deinen Sensoren" um den maximalen Takt, welcher aber im Bench nicht dauerhaft anliegt/gehalten wird. Denn wenn das der Fall wäre, dann würdest Du auch die ~4700Pkt spielend knacken, aber ich seh davon nix....


----------



## AMD-FXler (1. Juli 2017)

Der Takt bleibt dauerhaft oben, weil die Karte unter Wasser nicht wärmer als 45 Grad wird =D Und das Powertarget nicht ausgeschöpft, bzw Überschritten wird.
Aber im Grunde egal, weil das Ergebnis ja besser sein sollte.
Gestern hab ich nen neuen Chipset-Treiber installiert und nun komm ich auf nur noch 4228 Punkte. 
Da gibts für AMD noch viel zu tun^^


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (1. Juli 2017)

Dein Ryzen sollte da eigentlich keine Bremse sein, denn schließlich wird ja deine GPU dauerhaft voll ausgelastet. Bei 720p wird dein Ryzen jedoch "bremsen"....
Mach mal bitte ein Bildchen während dem Bench, indem man auch sämtliche Taktraten sieht, welche also real anliegen & ideal wäre da kurz vor Schluß. 

Ein Beispiel, siehe Anhang.
Kanns ja net sein, dass bei probagierte ~2,2GHz (2,176) GPU-Takt es solch bescheidene Punkte gibt.^^


----------



## AMD-FXler (1. Juli 2017)

Ich weiß es auch nicht. hab schon gegoogelt, was da die Bremse sein könnte.
Seit dem gestrigen Chipset Update ist es noch schlimmer geworden.
Heute schon ein GraKa Bios Update gemacht. Aber kein Unterschied.
Und im Hintergrund läuft auch nichst beim Benchen.
Sogar den Ram noch extra übertaktet xD Was solls, Rendern etc geht dafür sauschnell. Das ist mir auch wichtiger


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (1. Juli 2017)

Knappe 4600 Pkt ist ja auch nicht soo schlecht, aber nicht mit dem Takt.^^
Wichtig ist, dass Du zufrieden bist & das hat ja auch Priorität...


----------



## AMD-FXler (1. Juli 2017)

Eigentlich bin ich mit meinem System sehr zufrieden. 
Als Arbeitstier ist der Ryzen super. Aber nachdem du sagtest, es könnten mehr Punkte im Superposition-Bench sein, hat es mich stutzig gemacht.
Vielleicht hilft ein ein Update von seiten AMD oder Asus.
Möglich, dass mein Speicher einfach zu lahm ist?

Hab noch eben den 720er Anhang hinzugefügt.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (1. Juli 2017)

Das denk ich mal nicht, denn lt. deinem Bildchen hast Du eine GPU-Usage von 100% und da ist ganz klar "der Flaschenhals" die GPU. Update hin oder her oder höher getakteter Ram wird die Punkte @1080p Extreme nicht ansteigen lassen.
Bei 720p Low könnte das schon eher was "bringen"....^^


----------



## AMD-FXler (1. Juli 2017)

Ja, stimmt.  *haha*
Ein Spiele-PC ist meiner ohnehin nicht. Und für das, was ich mal Zocke, reicht es allemal


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (1. Juli 2017)

Wozu dann eine 1080er? 
Klar ist das auch u.a. ein "Spiele-PC" & benchen kann man(n) mit dem Teil auch noch. Viel Spaß mit der Kombi & "never touch a running system"....



*edit:*


> Hab noch eben den 720er Anhang hinzugefügt.


Schön, dass es erneut ein Ryzen-Ergebnis gibt. @D@rk ...es gibt wieder "Arbeit"....


----------



## AMD-FXler (1. Juli 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Wozu dann eine 1080er?
> Klar ist das auch u.a. ein "Spiele-PC" & benchen kann man(n) mit dem Teil auch noch. Viel Spaß mit der Kombi & "never touch a running system"....



Ich wollte sie einfach haben^^ 
Hat aber auch beim Videoschnitt etc seine Vorteile.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (1. Juli 2017)

> Ich wollte sie einfach haben^^


Das ist ein Argument....


----------



## AMD-FXler (1. Juli 2017)

Ich wollte einfach auch ne Weile Ruhe haben, falls ich mal mehr spielen sollte. Immer nur Mittelklasse GPU's und das bei einem 34" Monitor ist ja auch nicht so interessant.
Aber ich könnte mich in den Allerwertesten beissen, dass ich nicht letztes Jahr nen anderen Speicher gekauft hab.
Der Fury ist zwar gut aber Ryzen lebt ja von schnellem Speicher.
Mein Ziel sind noch 1800 Punkte im CB15^^


----------



## JackTheHero (2. Juli 2017)

AMD-FXler schrieb:


> Eigentlich bin ich mit meinem System sehr zufrieden.
> Als Arbeitstier ist der Ryzen super. Aber nachdem du sagtest, es könnten mehr Punkte im Superposition-Bench sein, hat es mich stutzig gemacht.
> Vielleicht hilft ein ein Update von seiten AMD oder Asus.
> Möglich, dass mein Speicher einfach zu lahm ist?
> ...



4.8 Ghz und 1070




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AMD-FXler (2. Juli 2017)

GuMo Jack!

Das ist mal ne Nummer 
Irgendas spießt sich bei mir, wie es aussieht.
Naja, heute regnet es... da hab ich ja Zeit zum Fehler suchen 

Nachtrag:

Hab eine Fehlerquelle entdecken können.
Vulkan Runtime Libs wurden nicht upgedated.
Nach manueller Installation gingen die Punkte im SuperPo. um ca 100 Punkte nach oben.
[Ranking] Unigine Superposition


----------



## JackTheHero (2. Juli 2017)

Standardtakt 4.4 Ghz sind es 29xxx


----------



## AMD-FXler (2. Juli 2017)

Werd heute auch nochmal nen 720er Run machen. 
Aber nach MotoGP^^

So wie die Leistung jetzt ist, dürfte sie wieder in der Norm liegen.
Immer wieder interessant, wieviel Einfluss Software auf die Hardware hat.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (2. Juli 2017)

@AMD-FXler


> Naja, heute regnet es... da hab ich ja Zeit zum Fehler suchen


Schau dir mal die anderen Ryzen-Ergebnisse an & dann wirst Du feststellen, dass da Pi*Dauem alles in der Norm ist. Der 720p Low-Test giert nach IPC & da sind je nach Takt als auch Generation die Intels "überlegen".....Ein Ryzen wird daher niemals Skylake oder KabyLake-Performance erreichen können,
zumindest in dieser Ausbaustufe. Ist aber halb so wild & es gibt schlimmeres....

@Jack
Ein 1080p Extreme-Ergebnis wäre auch noch schäähn....


*edit:*
Die Schallmauer von ~4700+ Pkt hast Du ja nun fast erreicht & da geht noch was....

@ *D@rk*
Warte lieber noch ein wenig, bezüglich der Aktualisierung....^^


----------



## AMD-FXler (2. Juli 2017)

Absolut richtig. Die IPC ist zwar gegenüber FX-Zeiten sehr viel besser geworden aber bei Ryzen liegt die Qualität eben bei der Multicore Leistung.
Ein Gamer kauft sich ja auch keine 1800(x) 
Für mich passt es aber so. Zum Arbeiten ist er top und ob ich bei Games ein paar FPS weniger habe, spielt für mich keine große Rolle.
Hauptsache keine Diashow^^


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (2. Juli 2017)

Im Gegensatz zu einem FX (das Namenskürzel wurde leider verschandelt^^) hast Du dich SIGNIFIKANT verbessert und zwar SingleCore, Multicore, IPC & Verbrauch & das ist was zählt....


----------



## JackTheHero (2. Juli 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> @Jack
> Ein 1080p Extreme-Ergebnis wäre auch noch schäähn....



Da loose ich aber voll ab wegen der im Vergleich lahmen 1070. ^^ Hier hat jat jeder ne 1080 Minimum.  1070 läuft immer Default, also max Boost 1860, sinkt dann auf 1822 nach längerer Last.

4.9 Ghz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AMD-FXler (2. Juli 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu einem FX (das Namenskürzel wurde leider verschandelt^^) hast Du dich SIGNIFIKANT verbessert und zwar SingleCore, Multicore, IPC & Verbrauch & das ist was zählt....



Den FX 8350 hat meine Frau seit 2 Jahren. 
Ich hab damals auf X99 gewechselt (5280k und 6800k)
Leider haben sich dank 2x defektem Mainboard und 1x desaströsem Bios-Update beide CPU's + Speicher + Board ins Nirvana verzogen.
Hatte die Nase voll und hab mir den Ryzen geholt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Juli 2017)

Ähm ich hab da ne 780Ti durch geschickt


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (2. Juli 2017)

Der User Zotac hat mit einer 1070er die 4100 Pkt. sprengen können & da geht noch was -->http://saved.im/mtk4mtg4ywnv/superpositionbenchmark1080pextrememitmsigtx1070gamingx-2-.jpg
Und damit die Ergebnisse auch noch ordentlich übernommen/eingetragen werden, sollte das dann so aussehen....
Ein Beispiel -->3035 | D@rk | i7-4770K @ 4500MHz | 32GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-11-10-30-2T | GTX 980 @ 1547/2000MHz | Link


----------



## MiezeMatze (2. Juli 2017)

6327 | MiezeMatze | i7-6700K @ 4600MHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 CL15-17-17-35 | GTX 1080Ti @ 2050/6003MHz | LINK

10344| MiezeMatze | i7-6700K @ 4600MHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 CL15-17-17-35 | GTX 1080Ti @ 2050/6003MHz | LINK


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (2. Juli 2017)

Ein Eintrag in die Highscore-Liste erfolgt nur, wenn ihr nach diesem Schema postet:

Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Link

z.B.

3035 | D@rk | i7-4770K @ 4500MHz | 32GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-11-10-30-2T | GTX 980 @ 1547/2000MHz | Link(=siehe 1. Seite)


@Mieze
Gute Werte....


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (2. Juli 2017)

JackTheHero schrieb:


> Da loose ich aber voll ab wegen der im Vergleich lahmen 1070. ^^ Hier hat jat jeder ne 1080 Minimum.  1070 läuft immer Default, also max Boost 1860, sinkt dann auf 1822 nach längerer Last.
> 
> 4.9 Ghz
> 
> ...


Neee ich hab ne 980Ti beim 1080p Extreme und liege gut dabei gefühlt^^

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (5. Juli 2017)

SalzigeKarotte schrieb:


> Geknackt  habe einfach mal Discord geschlossen und schon war weniger CPU Limit da^^
> 
> 4514 | SalzigeKarotte | Pentium 4560 @ 3.50GHz | 8GB HyperX Savage DDR4 @ 1333, CL 13 14-14-39 CR 2T | 980TI @ 1580/2125 MHz | Link
> 
> ...



Das ist für Big-Maxwell mehr als ordentlich, frisst halt nur viel, aber für einen Bench_XY immer gut....


----------



## Blackout2016 (5. Juli 2017)

9947/Blackout2016/i7-7700K@4500MHz/16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-39-2T/1080Ti @ 1452/2038MHz http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rposition-unigine-superposition-benchmark.jpg


----------



## MiezeMatze (5. Juli 2017)

6327 | MiezeMatze | i7-6700K @ 4600MHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 CL15-17-17-35 | GTX 1080Ti @ 2050/6003MHz | LINK

10344| MiezeMatze | i7-6700K @ 4600MHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 CL15-17-17-35 | GTX 1080Ti @ 2050/6003MHz | LINK


----------



## Ion (7. Juli 2017)

Ion schrieb:


> Bin auch für 720p. Ich mache dann mal den Anfang, auch wenn ich mit meiner CPU keine Bäume ausreiße
> 
> *720p:*
> 
> 22964 | Ion | i5-4670K @ 4GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-11-10-30-1T | GTX980Ti @ 1427/3600MHz | Link



Update mit neuer CPU 

25655 | Ion | i7-5775c @ 3.7GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-11-10-30-1T | GTX980Ti @ 1447/3650MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht wundern das ich 3x CPU-Z offen habe, dachte ich muss die Mainboard-Info auch anzeigen.


----------



## Duvar (7. Juli 2017)

4769 | Duvar | R7-1700 @ 3.8GHz | 32GB DDR4 CL 16-18-18-34-1T | GTX1080@ 2101/1501MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Update: Besser den Score nehmen (hab den Link oben geupdated, samt neuer Taktraten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (10. Juli 2017)

MiezeMatze schrieb:


> So ich habe es geändert wie du befohlen hast
> 
> Trägst du mich jetzt bitte ein?
> 
> ...



Doppelt hält besser, oder wie?
Und du nutzt noch immer nicht den Foren-Upload für Bilder. So wird das nichts. Deinen doppelten Beitrag blende ich aus.


----------



## MiezeMatze (10. Juli 2017)

Ion schrieb:


> Doppelt hält besser, oder wie?
> Und du nutzt noch immer nicht den Foren-Upload für Bilder. So wird das nichts. Deinen doppelten Beitrag blende ich aus.



Sorry.
Jetzt hab ich es -so recht?

Ich habe es in meinen Posts geändert und nicht nochmal gepostet!


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (10. Juli 2017)

@Mieze


> Trägst du mich jetzt bitte ein?


Kann ich nicht (und wills auch nicht^^), da der User D@rk den Thread pflegt & jaaa, es wird mal wieder Zeit, dass viele/diverse neue Ergebnisse eingepflegt werden bzw. dass die Tabellen aktualisiert werden.

@Duvar
Dicker, fetter VRAM-Takt & mal schauen, ob mein Kärtchen ebenfalls mit 1,5GHz, also effektiv 12GHz einen Run absolviert. Kanns ja net sein, dass dein Kärtchen da fixer unterwegs ist.^^
Bitte benche deinen Ryzen auch noch mit 720p.....

@D@rk
Falls es die Witterung zulässt, es gibt "Arbeit".....


----------



## MiezeMatze (10. Juli 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> @Mieze
> 
> Kann ich nicht (und wills auch nicht^^), da der User D@rk den Thread pflegt & jaaa, es wird mal wieder Zeit, dass viele/diverse neue Ergebnisse eingepflegt werden bzw. dass die Tabellen aktualisiert werden.
> 
> ...



Du bist auch nicht gemeint.... sonder Ion


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (10. Juli 2017)

MiezeMatze schrieb:


> So ich habe es geändert wie du befohlen hast
> 
> Trägst du mich jetzt bitte ein?...


Also irgendwie liest sich das anders. Ich sag es nochmal, nein, kann ich nicht & Ion wird da auch nix eintragen. Dies tätigt der TE/Threadersteller *D@rk* & sonst niemand.
Ion hat dir nur einen moderativen Hinweis gegeben, aber er pflegt nicht den Thread bzw. aktualisiert die Scores/Tabellen....also heißt es weiterhin gedulden....


----------



## D@rk (10. Juli 2017)

Ab morgen wird einiges nachgetragen....
Sorry momentan Stress und PC ist Teil defekt *warte auf Treadripper xD*


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (10. Juli 2017)

_Sau_, wird aber eine würdige Ablösung, aber dauert noch & Du weißt ja...."reift beim Kunden"....


----------



## Duvar (10. Juli 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> @Duvar
> Dicker, fetter VRAM-Takt & mal schauen, ob mein Kärtchen ebenfalls mit 1,5GHz, also effektiv 12GHz einen Run absolviert. Kanns ja net sein, dass dein Kärtchen da fixer unterwegs ist.^^
> Bitte benche deinen Ryzen auch noch mit 720p.....



Bringt nix, mitm Ryzen bekommste da keine guten Scores, hatte 158,3 avg FPS @ 3.9GHz.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (10. Juli 2017)

In Zahlen wär doch schön, also nicht nur Avg, sondern ein vollständiges Ergebnis wär doch gar nicht schlecht & keine _Scham_, denn es gibt auch noch andere Ryzen-Ergebnisse....


----------



## D@rk (11. Juli 2017)

Update der Listen ist im Gange (Ende Seite 22)
Es werden alle User eingefügt, die es "geschafft" haben, den User Eintrag richtig auszufüllen 

Nutzer ohne Link oder sonstigem werden nicht aufgenommen.
Alle Beiträge, die eingefügt sind, bekommen von mir einen Link.
So ist es einfacher für mich zu sehen wo ich stehen geblieben bin und für euch, ob der Beitrag eingefügt ist 

Danke für euer mitmachen und eure Ergebnisse 

Lg
D@rk


----------



## hellm (11. Juli 2017)

Danke auch dir, für deine Mühen. 

Ich bin derzeit auch im Stress, aber noch ein paar MHz über die 1,5Ghz will ich mit meiner Ur-Polaris noch, und das diesmal mit UberMix v3.1 und nicht der laueren 2.3 Vram Timings.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (12. Juli 2017)

Bin ehrlich gesagt erstaunt das ich noch bei Full HD und 4k erster bin. Und das nicht mal mit extremen übertakten. Ich glaube man könnte aus meinen System schon noch ein paar Punkte rausholen.


----------



## D@rk (12. Juli 2017)

Alles wieder Aktuell


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (12. Juli 2017)

Ha, in kürze ist meine neue CPU da: 7700k @5GHZ MIT 16PCi-E-Lanes (statt aktuell nur 4 und CPU @ 4,8GHZ) - dann start ich den Benchmark nochmal neu


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (16. Juli 2017)

@ D@rk
n1 work....

@Fehlerquelle
Wie kommt es, dass Du nur mit 4Lanes gebencht hast(Post223)? Ist ja räudig & schäm dich!^^
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt & die 5GHz werden dir nur bei Low 720p "helfen"....

@Duvar
Ich kann das Ergebnis nicht mehr verbessern & mehr als 5,8GHz*2 macht mein VRAM nicht mehr mit bzw. das ist Maximum für einen reibungslosen Run.


----------



## Duvar (16. Juli 2017)

Egal über mir thront sowieso noch ein anderer^^
Ich habe sowieso keine Grafikkarte mehr, habe meine Classified verkauft.
Habe jetzt nur noch HD 3000 vom i5 2500k^^
Vllt bremste mein Ryzen noch ein wenig aus @ Full HD und Grafikkarte wurde halt zu warm.
Im Winter mit offenem Seitenteil und Fenster wäre mer drin


----------



## Blackout2016 (30. Juli 2017)

Update:

9995/Blackout2016/i7-7700K@4600MHz/16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-39-2T/1080Ti @ 5890/2012MHz
4K:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...osition-superposition-4k-bench-30.07.2017.jpg

4579/Blackout2016/i7-7700K@4600MHz/16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-39-2T/1080Ti @ 5890/2012MHz
8K:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...osition-superposition-8k-bench-30.07.2017.jpg


----------



## PCGHGS (5. August 2017)

720P Low:
19505 | PCGHGS | Ryzen 7 1700 @ 3500MHz | 32GB DDR4-3200 CL14-15-15-35-2T | GTX 1080 @ 1962/5006 MHz | Link

1080P Extreme:
4238 | PCGHGS | Ryzen 7 1700 @ 3500MHz | 32GB DDR4-3200 CL14-15-15-35-2T | GTX 1080 @ 1962/5006 MHz | Link

4K Optimized:
7060 | PCGHGS | Ryzen 7 1700 @ 3500MHz | 32GB DDR4-3200 CL14-15-15-35-2T | GTX 1080 @ 1962/5006 MHz | Link

8K Optimized:
3196 | PCGHGS | Ryzen 7 1700 @ 3500MHz | 32GB DDR4-3200 CL14-15-15-35-2T | GTX 1080 @ 1962/5006 MHz | Link


----------



## zotac2012 (6. August 2017)

*720P Low:*
31061 | Zotac2012 | i7 4790K @ 5000 MHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-11-10-31-2T | GTX 1070 @ 2075/4000 MHz |Link


----------



## Duvar (7. August 2017)

6368 | Duvar | R7-1700 @ 4GHz | 32GB DDR4 CL 16-17-16-32-1T | GTX1080 Ti @ 2114/6316MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




10313 | Duvar | R7-1700 @ 4GHz | 32GB DDR4 CL 16-17-16-32-1T | GTX1080 Ti @ ~2088/6288MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




4753 | Duvar | R7-1700 @ 4GHz | 32GB DDR4 CL 16-17-16-32-1T | GTX1080 Ti @ ~2050/6268MHz | Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vinyard (8. August 2017)

8K:
2716 | Vinyard| I5-2500k@4.3 | 16GB DDR3 -2133  CL 9-11-11-31-2T | GTX980 Ti @ ~1480/MHz | 3606 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fullsizeImage.php?i=964655


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. August 2017)

2914 | Evgasüchtiger | i7-4770K @ 4000MHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-10-9-28-1T | R9 290 @ 1200/1700MHz |Link


----------



## DARPA (10. August 2017)

Immer noch die alte Dame am quälen  Schön zu sehen, dass manche Liebe nicht vergeht 

btw: GPU °C: N/A -> stone cold oder hot as hell


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. August 2017)

jo ab und an schon  1250mhz würde auch noch gehen aber der neue Treiber macht noch Probleme mit Trixx und GPUZ...also kann ich nur max +100mv geben....egal reicht ja im Augenblick für die schnellste AMD in Ranking 1080p 

mal gucken wie sich die Vega schlägt....hätte gerne die 1080ti...aber der Preis  und eine 1070 ist mir dann doch noch zu langsam...eventuell doch die 1080...mal schauen wie sich die Preise entwickeln wenn Vega da ist


----------



## Blackvoodoo (11. August 2017)

Am Wochenende mal schauen ob ich meine beiden ersten Plätze (1080p/4k) noch verbessern kann. Dann mal meinen neuen I7-7820X mal etwas Übertakten versuchen. 8 zu 6 Kerne müsste ja rein theoretisch schon was bringen. Oder ist der Benchmark nicht so CPU optimiert?


----------



## DrDave (11. August 2017)

Es ist ein reiner GPU Benchmark, bei der die CPU nur wenig Einfluss hat. Wenn deine GPUs schon vorher entsprechend gut ausgelastet worden sind, dann ist keine Steigerung zu erwarten. Zumal der CPU Takt noch relevanter als die 2 Cores mehr ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. August 2017)

Dave generell hast du recht, aber mit etwas rumtesten und optimieren kanns schon sein, dass man damit in 1080p minimal was erreicht, denn ob die GPU wirklich während des gesamten Runs die Limit stellt, ist ja nicht sicher. Bei 4k dürfte die CPU schnuppe sein.


----------



## Ion (11. August 2017)

Also bei diesem Benchmark kann ich zumindest sagen, dass man ab FullHD (+max. Details) keine Unterschiede mehr mit mehr CPU-Leistung feststellen kann.
Ich hab meine Werte beim Wechsel der CPU von 4670K auf 5775c verglichen. Letztere hat definitv mehr auf dem Kasten, aber unter FullHD hatte ich genau die gleichen Punkte.
Mit 4GHz unter 720p erreiche ich Daves 3770K mit 5GHz, wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich meine 980Ti dabei keinesfalls auf 1540MHz+ bekomme


----------



## MrHide (11. August 2017)

32499 | MrHide | i7-7700K @ 5000MHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-16-16-35-2T | EVGA GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 Hybrid @ 2126/6000MHz | Link






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann das leider nicht bestätigen, dass es ein Reiner GPU Benchmark ist. 6 Kerner schneiden hier deutlich besser ab. Bitte vergleicht die Screenshots von Benchmarks mit Gleicher Grafikkarte und unterschiedlichen CPU's. Ich hab teilweise einen höheren Graka Takt, erreiche aber trotzdem weniger FPS als die Leute mit 6 Kernern ab 1080 Extreme Einstellung. Je komplexer die Einstellung, desto CPU lastiger wird der Benchmark. Davon bin ich überzeugt. Ich lasse mich aber auch gerne eines Besseren belehren^^ 
Vorallem bei 720P Low ist die Fequenz der CPU entscheidender als die Graka. Siehe Tabelle.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. August 2017)

Ion welche Taktrate haben i5 und i7 gehabt?


----------



## Ion (11. August 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ion welche Taktrate haben i5 und i7 gehabt?



Hab beide mit 4GHz gebencht, bin in der 720p Liste aber beim i7 bisher "nur" mit 3.7GHz vertreten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. August 2017)

Ah, ok 
Hides Vermutung würde auch den R7 1800x erklären, der sich oben mit den Sechskerneren auf einem Niveau befindet.


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (11. August 2017)

Darkearth27 hat die ÜBER 980Ti (bei 8k Optimized) : 
6	4600	Darkearth27	i7-4790K @ 4712MHz	16GB DDR3-2400 CL11-13-13-31-1T	GTX 980Ti @ ~2000/6003MHz


----------



## MrHide (11. August 2017)

Borkenpopel1 schrieb:


> Darkearth27 hat die ÜBER 980Ti (bei 8k Optimized) :
> 6    4600    Darkearth27    i7-4790K @ 4712MHz    16GB DDR3-2400 CL11-13-13-31-1T    GTX 980Ti @ ~2000/6003MHz



Schau dir den Screenshot an. Er hat ne 1080 unter Ti die "nur" auf 2Ghz läuft.


----------



## DrDave (11. August 2017)

Bei dem Superposition Benchmark wird bei den Presets nicht nur die Auflösung geändert sondern auch die Qualitätseinstellungen. In 1080p extreme müssen deutlich mehr Polygone berechnet werden als bei 4k. Das würde übrigens auch erklären, warum die Punktzahl in 1080p extreme niedriger ist als in 4k. Anderes Problem ist auch die Boostfunktion aktueller Grafikkarten. Weshalb man auf die Taktangabe der Ergebnisse mMn nicht allzu viel geben kann. Was wurde angegeben? Der max. Takt? Der Durchschnitt? Die Angabe von GPUz? Ist die Karte in power- oder Templimit gelaufen? Wie wurde die Nvidia GPU übertaktet? Offset? Curve und auch richtig? Das alles geht aus den Ergebnissen nicht hervor. Das 720p CPU limitiert ist, sollte jedem klar sein.


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (11. August 2017)

MrHide schrieb:


> Schau dir den Screenshot an. Er hat ne 1080 unter Ti die "nur" auf 2Ghz läuft.



Das war doch nur Spaß!!Das nächste mal verwende ich mehrere Smileys!


----------



## DARPA (11. August 2017)

MrHide schrieb:


> 32499 | MrHide | i7-7700K @ 5000MHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-16-16-35-2T | EVGA GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 Hybrid @ 2126/6000MHz | Link



Hab gewusst, dass irgendwann so nen Kaby um die Ecke kommt 

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Ion (11. August 2017)

DrDave schrieb:


> Anderes Problem ist auch die Boostfunktion aktueller Grafikkarten. Weshalb man auf die Taktangabe der Ergebnisse mMn nicht allzu viel geben kann. Was wurde angegeben? Der max. Takt? Der Durchschnitt? Die Angabe von GPUz? Ist die Karte in power- oder Templimit gelaufen? Wie wurde die Nvidia GPU übertaktet? Offset? Curve und auch richtig? Das alles geht aus den Ergebnissen nicht hervor. Das 720p CPU limitiert ist, sollte jedem klar sein.



Ich weiß nicht wie du das machst oder die anderen, aber ich achte während des Benchmarks auf den Takt und gebe dann den geschätzten Mittelwert davon an. Wenn ich im Inspector z. B. einen Offset von +90MHz sowie eine leichte Spannungserhöhung einstelle, dann läuft die Karte bis zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt mit 1470MHz und taktet dann temperaturbedingt auf ~1450MHz herunter. Ich würde dann 1460MHz angeben.
Mit der Curve ist das bei den Pascals natürlich noch mal was anderes. Als Maxwell User habe ich "nur" die üblichen Optionen.


----------



## MrHide (11. August 2017)

DARPA schrieb:


> Hab gewusst, dass irgendwann so nen Kaby um die Ecke kommt
> 
> Glückwunsch!



Es ist erstaunlich was du aus deinem System raus holst. Das zu überbieten war nicht einfach. Respekt! 



DrDave schrieb:


> Bei dem Superposition Benchmark wird bei den  Presets nicht nur die Auflösung geändert sondern auch die  Qualitätseinstellungen. In 1080p extreme müssen deutlich mehr Polygone  berechnet werden als bei 4k. Das würde übrigens auch erklären, warum die  Punktzahl in 1080p extreme niedriger ist als in 4k. Anderes Problem ist  auch die Boostfunktion aktueller Grafikkarten. Weshalb man auf die  Taktangabe der Ergebnisse mMn nicht allzu viel geben kann. Was wurde  angegeben? Der max. Takt? Der Durchschnitt? Die Angabe von GPUz? Ist die  Karte in power- oder Templimit gelaufen? Wie wurde die Nvidia GPU  übertaktet? Offset? Curve und auch richtig? Das alles geht aus den  Ergebnissen nicht hervor. Das 720p CPU limitiert ist, sollte jedem klar  sein.



In der Regel geben die Leute den Maximalboost bei gleichbleibendem Takt und den Mittelwert bei variablem Boost an. Ich habe EVGA Precision XOC auf dem 2 Monitor immer mit laufen und kontrollieren die Werte während des Benchmarks. GPU-Z würde ich nicht parallel zum Benchen laufen lassen, da es die Performance des PC's nachteilig beeinträchtigt. Meine Karte boostet durchgängig mit 2100Mhz.
Die Ergebnisse spucken immer falsche Frequenzwerte aus. Das ist bei Futuremark genauso. Desshalb sind die eigenen Angaben ja auch so wichtig. Wenn der Benchmark richtige Werte bezüglich der Frequenz liefern würde, dann bräuchten wir das ja auch garnicht.


----------



## zotac2012 (14. August 2017)

Ich Denke der Thread ist wohl zu, hier passiert bezüglich Aktualisierung nichts mehr, hatte schon vor 8.Tagen ein Ergebnis gepostet und bis Heute wurde nichts getan!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. August 2017)

Ähm, ich brauch im Valley Thread gelegentlich auch mal länger...
Der Listeradmin ist kein hauptberuflicher Mitarbeiter, das macht der freiwillig.


----------



## zotac2012 (14. August 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ähm, ich brauch im Valley Thread gelegentlich auch mal länger...
> Der Listeradmin ist kein hauptberuflicher Mitarbeiter, das macht der freiwillig.


Sorry, aber der TE war ja mehrmals online und in 8.Tagen hier 7 bis 8 Ergebnisse in die Liste einzutragen, kann ja so Zeitaufwendig nicht sein.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. August 2017)

Online wirst du auch am Handy mit Tapatalk angezeigt, damit editiert man aber keine Listen, das glaub mir mal.
Es ist nicht so simpel wie es aussieht, man muss schon gelegentlich im Code rumwurschteln.


----------



## D@rk (14. August 2017)

zotac2012 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber der TE war ja mehrmals online und in 8.Tagen hier 7 bis 8 Ergebnisse in die Liste einzutragen, kann ja so Zeitaufwendig nicht sein.



Sorry war im Urlaub.
Bin meistens nur am Handy über Tapatalk online. Die Liste hier am Handy zu Updaten ist unmöglich.
Updates werden eingetragen.
Habe alles im Blick 
Wenn ich was verpasst habe schreibt doch einfach @D@rk dann klingelt mein Handy 

P.S. Alles Aktuell




Blackout2016 schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> 9995/Blackout2016/i7-7700K@4600MHz/16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-39-2T/1080Ti @ 5890/2012MHz
> 4K:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...osition-superposition-4k-bench-30.07.2017.jpg
> ...



Könntest du die Ergebnisse bitte noch einmal Richtig Posten mit Link usw 



vinyard schrieb:


> 8K:
> 2716 | Vinyard| I5-2500k@4.3 | 16GB DDR3 -2133 CL 9-11-11-31-2T | GTX980 Ti @ ~1480/MHz | 3606



Bitte deine Ergebnise mit dem Link Posten


----------



## D@rk (14. August 2017)

Zusammengefasst 
s.o.


----------



## D@rk (14. August 2017)

Zusammengefasst s.o
Post 303


----------



## Ion (14. August 2017)

Zwei Dinge sind mir aufgefallen:

Bei der 720p Low Liste steht in Klammern dahinter: [Multi GPU]
Da soll eigentlich Single GPU stehen 

Des Weiteren bin ich in der Liste 2x vertreten, den Eintrag mit dem i5-4670K kannst du entfernen.


----------



## D@rk (14. August 2017)

Danke, der Fehler ist behoben.
Ich habe dich extra 2x in der Liste, weil du 2 verschiedene CPUs benutzt hast.
Also hast du 2 "unterschiedliche" Systeme  gebencht.
In deinen Ergebnissen kann man gut sehen, was eine CPU bringt.


----------



## Blackout2016 (15. August 2017)

10195 I Blackout2016 I i7-7700K@4600MHz I 16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-39-2T I 1080Ti @ 2063/6039MHz
4K: Link

4645 I Blackout2016 I i7-7700K@4600MHz I 16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-39-2T I 1080Ti @ 2063/6014MHz
8K: Link


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. August 2017)

so kurz mal mit der 390 in 720p verglichen... ich teste eigentlich meine stabilen Werte 1250/1700mhz aber leider wird Trixx nicht vom neuen Treiber unterstützt...oder gib es irgendwo eine Trixxversion zum laden? ich brauch über 1200mhz mehr als 100mv  aber hiermal bisl oc...nächstesmal gibt es cpu und gpu max oc

21429 | Evgasüchtiger | i7-4770K @ 4000MHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-10-9-28-1T | R9 290 @ 1100/1700MHz |720p|Link


----------



## DARPA (17. August 2017)

Es gab mal einen Weg, über eine modifizierte Verknüpfung zur Afterburner.exe mehr als +100mV einzustellen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. August 2017)

DARPA schrieb:


> Es gab mal einen Weg, über eine modifizierte Verknüpfung zur Afterburner.exe mehr als +100mV einzustellen.


Ja das stimmt[emoji106] die sollen schnell ein Update von Trixx raus bringen für den neuen Amd Treiber[emoji6] der AB hat es doch auch hin bekommen [emoji41]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. August 2017)

Update bitte


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (20. August 2017)

Wisst ihr...ich hasse euch ihr habt alle so schön starke CPUs und ich nur n G4560 welcher mich limitiert


----------



## D@rk (20. August 2017)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Update bitte



Morgen wird alles nachgetragen.


Kommende Woche bench ich mal meinen 1950x 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (21. August 2017)

1080p Extreme : 6730 | ZÜNDELholz | Intel i7-980X @4271Mhz | 6Gb DDR3 -1600Mhz CL-6-6-6-18-88-1T | Nvidia Titan Xp@Min2027Mhz, Max 2050Mhz/6100Mhz | Link


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (23. August 2017)

1080p Extreme : *6810* | ZÜNDELholz | Intel i7-980X @4331Mhz | 6Gb DDR3 -2090Mhz CL-8-8-8-24-98-1T | Nvidia Titan Xp@Min2027Mhz, Max 2062Mhz/6123Mhz | Link

​


----------



## Alex1022000 (9. September 2017)

4k
6466 | Alex1022000| i5 4460 @ 3200Mhz | 8gb ddr3 2133mhz cl? | GTX 980 ti @1468Mhz/4280Mhz | Link

ich versuch das nacher nochmal mit den Link das klappt irgendwie noch nicht


----------



## DaHell63 (12. September 2017)

Sorry


----------



## DaHell63 (12. September 2017)

8k optimized

2820 | DaHell63 | I7 3930K @4200MHz | 16GB DDR 3 2133MHz -CL-9-11-11-31-308-2T | GTX 980ti @ 1500/2053MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## troppa (24. September 2017)

troppa schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> SLI funktioniert in 1080p und 4K definitiv nicht. Für 8K sind 3072 MB Grafikspeicher erwartungsgemäß zuwenig (wie man am Score sehen kann), daher kann ich unter 8K nichts zu SLI sagen.
> 
> ...



Major Update!

MAGI 2.0 ist endlich fertig.

720p: 29010 | troppa | Core i7 6950X  @ 4200MHz | 64GB DDR4-3200 CL16-18-18-36 2T | EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 @ 2062/5899 MHz | Link

1080p: 6232| troppa | Core i7 6950X  @ 4200MHz | 64GB DDR4-3200 CL16-18-18-36 2T | EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 @ 2062/6003 MHz |Link

4K: 10128 | troppa | Core i7 6950X  @ 4200MHz | 64GB DDR4-3200 CL16-18-18-36 2T | EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 @ 2062/6003 MHz |Link

8K:  4554 | troppa | Core i7 6950X  @ 4200MHz | 64GB DDR4-3200 CL16-18-18-36 2T | EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 @ 2037/5899 MHz |Link

Irgendwie komisch ist, dass in 720p und 8K 100 MHz *weniger* Speichertakt etwa 70 Punkte mehr bringen. Keine Ahnung, wie das kommt kann ich mir nicht erklären.


----------



## DasRegal (25. September 2017)

Mal schnell durchlaufen gelassen. Wichtig, für den 720p Bench habe ich SLi deaktiviert. 

Single GPU:
720p: 21121 | DasRegal | Core i7 970  @ 4600MHz | 12GB DDR3-1840 CL7-9-8-24 1T | Nvidia Gefore TITAN Z @ 1290/4000 MHz Single GPU | Link

Multi GPU:
 1080p: 5515 | DasRegal | Core i7 970  @ 4600MHz | 12GB DDR3-1840 CL7-9-8-24 1T | Nvidia Gefore TITAN Z @ 1265/3600 MHz |Link

 4K: 8021 | DasRegal | Core i7 970  @ 4600MHz | 12GB DDR3-1840 CL7-9-8-24 1T | Nvidia Gefore TITAN Z @ 1265/3600 MHz |Link

 8K:  3265 | DasRegal | Core i7 970  @ 4600MHz | 12GB DDR3-1840 CL7-9-8-24 1T | Nvidia Gefore TITAN Z @ 1265/3600 MHz |Link

@Troppa: Für Multi GPU musst du einfach nur Sli Bits (DX10/DX11) auf 0x00A010F5 (Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood, Call of Juarez(DX10)) stellen.  Viel Spaß.
@Dark: Kannst du auch gerne vorne hinzufügen. 0x00A010F5 sind die genau passenden Sli Bits. Ist auch schon ein paar Monate bekannt. Ganzer Test 98-100% Auslastung und Score wird nahezu verdoppelt.


----------



## troppa (25. September 2017)

DasRegal schrieb:


> Mal schnell durchlaufen gelassen. Wichtig, für den 720p Bench habe ich SLi deaktiviert.



SLI versaut einem bei 720p nur den Score  . Nur 20499 Punkte bei nur ca. 35% Auslastung, da lohnt es sich nicht ein offizelles Ergebnis abzugeben.



DasRegal schrieb:


> @Troppa: Für Multi GPU musst du einfach nur Sli Bits (DX10/DX11) auf 0x00A010F5 (Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood, Call of Juarez(DX10)) stellen.  Viel Spaß.



Hab Gestern mit dem SLI Profil vom EVGA Forum rumprobiert. Nutzt meines Wissens nach, auch das gleiche Bit für SLI.

Hier noch mal Single GPU:



troppa schrieb:


> 720p: 29010 | troppa | Core i7 6950X  @ 4200MHz | 64GB DDR4-3200  CL16-18-18-36 2T | EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 @ 2062/5899 MHz | Link
> 
> 1080p: 6232| troppa | Core i7 6950X  @ 4200MHz | 64GB DDR4-3200  CL16-18-18-36 2T | EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 @ 2062/6003 MHz |Link
> 
> ...



Und hier Multi GPU:

1080p: 11530 | troppa | Core i7 6950X  @ 4200MHz | 64GB DDR4-3200  CL16-18-18-36 2T | EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 @ 1999/5805 MHz | Link

4K: 17198 | troppa | Core i7 6950X  @ 4200MHz | 64GB DDR4-3200  CL16-18-18-36 2T | EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 @ 1999/5858 MHz | Link

8K: 8011 | troppa | Core i7 6950X  @ 4200MHz | 64GB DDR4-3200  CL16-18-18-36 2T | EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 @ 1999/5858 MHz | Link

Alles mit synchronen Speichertakt. Asynchroner GPU-Takt war, zumindest mit EVGA Precision X, nicht möglich und wurde immer wieder auf den niedrigeren eingestellten Takt beider GPUs zurückgesetzt. Asynchroner Speichertakt brachte nur in einem 8K Durchlauf ganze 4 Punkte mehr, daher habe ich mich auf synchronen Takt beschränkt. Zudem brachten diesmal 50 MHz *weniger* Speichertakt 90 Punkte mehr in 1080p, hmmm...


----------



## crisinmud (27. September 2017)

1080p Extreme Liste [Single GPU]
4605 | crisinmud | E3-1230v3 @3,7Ghz (allCores) | 16 GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | XFX Radeon RX Vega 56 1632/1080MHz | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Update, es ging noch was:
4645 | crisinmud | E3-1230v3 @3,7Ghz (allCores) | 16 GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | XFX Radeon RX Vega 56 1642/1100MHz | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (29. September 2017)

MultiGPU 4K: *19274* | ZÜNDELholz | Intel i7-980X @4720Mhz | 6Gb DDR3 -1770Mhz CL-7-7-7-21-88-1T | Nvidia Titan XpSLI@Min1937Mhz, Max 2050Mhz/6196Mhz | Link​

​


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (29. September 2017)

So, habe auch mal den Superposition angeworfen 

1080p Extreme Liste [Single GPU]:

3652 | xXDanielHDXx | i5 4690k @ 4,4GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 1070 @ 1974/4303 | Link 

Takt während des Benchmarks: 

Core -> Min - 1949 MHz; Max - 1974 MHz
Speicher -> Konstant 4303 MHz


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (29. September 2017)

ZÜNDELholz schrieb:


> MultiGPU 4K: 19274 | ZÜNDELholz | Intel i7-980X @4720Mhz | 6Gb DDR3 -1770Mhz CL-7-7-7-21-88-1T | Nvidia Titan XpSLI@Min1937Mhz, Max 2050Mhz/6196Mhz | Link



Weitere Ergebnisse

MultiGPU 1080pExtreme: *13276* | ZÜNDELholz | Intel i7-980X @4720Mhz | 6Gb DDR3 -2065Mhz CL-8-8-8-22-98-1T | Nvidia Titan XpSLI@Min1937Mhz, Max 2037Mhz/6003Mhz |Link

MultiGPU 8K: *9664* | ZÜNDELholz | Intel i7-980X @4720Mhz | 6Gb DDR3 -2065Mhz CL-8-8-8-22-98-1T | Nvidia Titan XpSLI@Min1937Mhz, Max 2037Mhz/6003Mhz | Link


----------



## blu-skye (10. Oktober 2017)

mein erster Versuch:  4K mit einer 1080 Ti

10710 | blu-skye | i7-6950 @4500MHz | 32GB DDR4-3400 CL 14-15-15-34-T1 | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2088/6277MHz Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D@rk (12. Oktober 2017)

Alles wieder Up-to-Date ^^

@DasRegal
Danke für die Info mit den SLI Bits.
Habe es im Startpost unten als Update4 eingefügt.


----------



## RtZk (13. Oktober 2017)

So mein Ergebnis für 8k mit meiner 1080 ti:

4797 | RtZk | i7-6700k @4500mhz | 16GB DDR4-3000 CL 17-18-18-36-T2 | 1080 ti @2050/6284 | 
Link


----------



## MDJ (15. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin mit meinem alten System schon in der SingleGPU-Rankliste. Falls man nur mit einem System drin stehen darf, dann bitte das alte System löschen und mein neues System mit den neuen Messwerten nehmen 
Auch wenn ich mit dem stärkeren System irgendwie etwas weniger Punkte habe 

4270 | MDJ | i7-8700 @ Stock | 16GB (2x 8GB) DDR4-3000 Corsair Vengeance LPX  CL15-17-17-35 (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15) | GTX 1080 @ 1772/1351/1911 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -K1ngp1n- (30. Oktober 2017)

720p Low : 35598 | -K1ngp1n- | i7-8700K @ 5200MHz | 16GB DDR4-3200@3300 CL 14-14-14-34-2T | GTX 1080 ti @ 2126/1642MHz | Link

1080p Extreme : 6669 | -K1ngp1n- | i7-8700K @ 5200MHz | 16GB DDR4-3200@3300 CL 14-14-14-34-2T | GTX 1080 ti @ 2126/1642MHz | Link

4k : 10921 | -K1ngp1n- | i7-8700K @ 5200MHz | 16GB DDR4-3200@3300 CL 14-14-14-34-2T | GTX 1080 ti @ 2126/1642MHz | Link

8k : 5055 | -K1ngp1n- | i7-8700K @ 5200MHz | 16GB DDR4-3200@3300 CL 14-14-14-34-2T | GTX 1080 ti @ 2100~2126/1642MHz | Link


----------



## Lamaan (19. November 2017)

4k Optimized: 7076 | Lamaan | Xeon 1230 v2 3500 Mhz | DDR 3 16 GB 800 Mhz (1600) 10/10/10/27 | Vega 64 Air mit AMD Liquid Bios im BEnchmark um 1700 Mhz Chip und 1080 HBM


----------



## DaHell63 (19. November 2017)

in 1080p extrem wirst Du mit sicher über 5000P die Brücke zwischen GTX 1080 und GTX 1080 ti


----------



## D@rk (19. November 2017)

Morgen werd ich mal wieder updaten  jetzt erst ne Benachrichtigung bekommen.
Danke für die Ergebnisse.
Werde meine Threadripper auch nochmal benchen =}


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lamaan (19. November 2017)

Gerne


----------



## DaHell63 (20. November 2017)

PC noch stock. 
Der i9 läuft mit 3.8GHz und die GTX 1080 ti schwankt zwischen 1962 und 2000MHz.

1080p Extreme:6115 |DaHell63 | i9 7920X @3.8GHz | 32GB DDR-4 3000MHz CL-15-15-17-35 2T | GTX 1080 ti 2000/1500 | Link

4K Optimized:9938 |DaHell63 | i9 7920X @3.8GHz | 32GB DDR-4 3000MHz CL-15-15-17-35 2T | GTX 1080 ti 2000/1500 | Link

8K Optimized:4570 |DaHell63 | i9 7920X @3.8GHz | 32GB DDR-4 3000MHz CL-15-15-17-35 2T | GTX 1080 ti 2000/1500 | Link






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lamaan (20. November 2017)

Hab inzwischen auch 7132 aus der Vega geholt.


----------



## Zerosix-06 (20. November 2017)

Hier noch meine Vega 56 Benchmarks

1080p Extreme: 4866 |Zerosix-06|i7-950 @3,8GHz | 12GB DDR3 1260MHz CL-8-8-8-20 1T | Vega 56 LC-Bios, ~1695MHz, HBM 1030MHz  | Link

4k Optimized: 6525 | Zerosix-06| i7-950 @3,8GHz | 12GB DDR3 1260MHz CL-8-8-8-20 1T | Vega 56 LC-Bios, ~1695MHz, HBM 1030MHz |  Link

Grüße

Nachtrag nochmals aktualisiert wegen Format für Postings


----------



## crisinmud (21. November 2017)

4k Liste [Single GPU]
6395| crisinmud | E3-1230v3 @3,7Ghz (allCores) | 16 GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | XFX Radeon RX Vega 56 1642/1100MHz | Link

720p [Single GPU]
20924| crisinmud | E3-1230v3 @3,7Ghz (allCores) | 16 GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | XFX Radeon RX Vega 56 1642/1100MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amon (21. November 2017)

Hier fehlt ne Fury. 

720p low: 17672 | Ryzen 7 1700X@3,6GHz | 16GB DDR4-2400 CL 15-15-15-39-1T | XFX Radeon R9 Fury 1000/500MHz | Link

1080p extreme: 2972 | Ryzen 7 1700X@3,6GHz | 16GB DDR4-2400 CL 15-15-15-39-1T | XFX Radeon R9 Fury 1000/500MHz | Link


----------



## D@rk (22. November 2017)

-K1ngp1n- schrieb:


> ...





Lamaan schrieb:


> ...



Ihr habt leider den " | Link " vergessen. Bitte tragt das kurz ein.

Erstmal wieder alles up-to-date


----------



## RtZk (22. November 2017)

D@rk schrieb:


> Ihr habt leider den " | Link " vergessen. Bitte tragt das kurz ein.
> 
> Erstmal wieder alles up-to-date



Ui ist zwar nicht so super relevant , aber wie bin ich den auf Platz 3 gelandet während Platz 2 eine niedrigere Punktzahl hat?


----------



## D@rk (22. November 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ui ist zwar nicht so super relevant , aber wie bin ich den auf Platz 3 gelandet während Platz 2 eine niedrigere Punktzahl hat?



SORRY  Mein fehler.
Glückwunsch zum 2ten Platz


----------



## Amon (22. November 2017)

Bei mir bist du wohl beim Eintragen in den Spalten verrutscht, ich steh da ohne Namen drin.


----------



## -K1ngp1n- (22. November 2017)

D@rk schrieb:


> Ihr habt leider den " | Link " vergessen. Bitte tragt das kurz ein.
> 
> Erstmal wieder alles up-to-date



Sry ist jetzt drin


----------



## D@rk (23. November 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Bei mir bist du wohl beim Eintragen in den Spalten verrutscht, ich steh da ohne Namen drin.



Du hattest vergessen, deinen Namen einzufügen ^^. Habe es selbst nicht bemerkt.
Ist jetzt korrigiert. Bitte Poste nächstemal mit Namen



-K1ngp1n- schrieb:


> Sry ist jetzt drin



Perfekt. Ist mit drin. Danke


----------



## NotAnExit (23. November 2017)

*1080p Extreme: 4365 | NotAnExit | 2600K @4.7GHz | 16GB DDR3 2133MHz CL-13-13-12-35 1T | GTX 1080,  2076 / 5400  | Link*


----------



## MTC001 (29. November 2017)

Hallöchen, mein erster Post hier, weil ich diesen Thread gefunden habe 

Habe eine neue Asus Turbo *GTX1070Ti* wie ich gesehen habe habt ihr noch keine in den Bestenlisten, darf also den Anfang machen 

Der Rest: Ein alter, stinknormalen etwas undervolted i5 4590 mit dieser XMP Optimierung vom Asus Board(Die CPU scheint aber nur in 720p ein Bottleneck zu sein, hier bleibt die GPU Auslastung durchgehend unter 60%), sowie 16GB 1600MHz DDR3 RAM und eine SSD als Systemplatte. Da die Karte nicht unbedingt der Kühlmeister zu sein scheint, verliert sie im Boost auch mit Overclocking bei höherer Last einige MHz, habe durchgehend den selben OC verwendet, eventuell lässt sich in 4k und 8K noch etwas mehr rausholen, wenn ich hier höher ansetze, habe da aber nicht sehr viel Spielraum, da sich rote Lichtkügelchen sporadisch gebildet haben und zwar schon ab +230MHz, alles darunter änderte am Boostclock quasi nichts, daher blieb ich bei 215MHz

Hier meine Scores:

720p low: 20044 | MTC001 | i5-4590 @ 3553MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9 | GTX 1070Ti @ 2100MHz/4430MHz | link

1080p Extreme: 4459 | MTC001 | i5-4590 @ 3553MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9 | GTX 1070Ti @ 2050MHz/4430MHz | link

4K: 6812 | MTC001 | i5-4590 @ 3553MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9 | GTX 1070Ti @ 1996MHz/4430MHz | link

8K: 2930 | MTC001 | i5-4590 @ 3553MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9 | GTX 1070Ti @ 1911MHz/4430MHz | link


----------



## mahaudi (14. Dezember 2017)

4K Optimized : 6841  | mahaudi | i7-7700k @5300MHz  | 16GB DDR4  4133MHz CL17 | GTX 980ti 1580/2050 MHz @ AIR  Link


----------



## mahaudi (15. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt mit einer 1080ti

4K Optimized : 10401 | mahaudi | i7-7700k @5000MHz | 16GB DDR4 4133MHz CL17 | GTX 1080ti 2062/1575 MHz @ AIR Link


----------



## Painkilleraxel (15. Dezember 2017)

EVGA FTW3 1080 Ti


*720p low*

Painkilleraxel- *29113*| i5-6600k @4,8MHz | 16GB DDR4 3600MHz CL15 | EVGA GTX 1080 Ti FTW3  @ ~2139/6328Mhz - Link





*1080p Extreme*

Painkilleraxel- *6528*| i5-6600k @4,8MHz | 16GB DDR4 3600MHz CL15 | EVGA GTX 1080 Ti FTW3  @ ~2139/6328Mhz - Link




*4K Optimized*

Painkilleraxel- *10619*| i5-6600k @4,8MHz | 16GB DDR4 3600MHz CL15 | EVGA GTX 1080 Ti FTW3  @ ~2139/6336Mhz - Link




*8K Optimized*

Painkilleraxel- *4825 *| i5-6600k @4,8MHz | 16GB DDR4 3600MHz CL15 | EVGA GTX 1080 Ti FTW3  @ ~2139/6328Mhz - Link



*Bitte um aufnahme in die  Liste !!!!*


----------



## zotac2012 (4. Januar 2018)

*720P Low:*
35138 | Zotac2012 | i5 8600K @ 5400 MHz | 8GB DDR4-3200 MHz CL 16-16-16-36-2T | GTX 1070 @ 2075/4700 MHz |Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sonic1monkey (7. Januar 2018)

1080p extreme

6003 | sonic1monkey | i7-2600K @ 4500MHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 CL 9-11-11-29-2T | GTX 1080ti @ 1990/5899MHz |   Link


----------



## hellm (21. Januar 2018)

*1080p Extreme*

4444 | hellm | i7 3770K @ 4500 MHz | 16GB DDR3-2000 CL 9-10-10-29-2T | GTX 1070Ti @ 2100/4600MHz | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*4K Optimized*
7051 | hellm | i7 3770K @ 4500 MHz | 16GB DDR3-2000 CL 9-10-10-29-2T | GTX 1070Ti @ 2100/4600MHz | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drebbin (6. Februar 2018)

1080p Extreme Liste [Single GPU]
4805 | drebbin | i7-5775C @ 4000MHz | 16 GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-12-31 - 1T | ASUS ROG Strix Vega64 @ 1560MHz GPU / 1050MHz HBM2 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vinacis_vivids (4. März 2018)

*8K Optimized* [Single GPU]
1589 | vinacis_vivids | i5-4430s @ 2812MHz | 12 GB DDR3-1875 CL 11-11-11-32 - 1T | ASUS ROG Strix RX480 @ 1460MHz / 2000MHz | Link
*4K Optimized* [Single GPU]
3953 | vinacis_vivids | i5-4430s @ 2812MHz | 12 GB DDR3-1875 CL 11-11-11-32 - 1T | ASUS ROG Strix RX480 @ 1460MHz / 2000MHz | Link


----------



## Gurdi (18. April 2018)

1080p Ext. : 5046 | Gurdi | i7-6700K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2933MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | Vega 64 @ 1620/1130 Link
4k Opt. : 6901 | Gurdi | i7-6700K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2933MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | Vega 64 @ 1600/1130 Link


----------



## MIIIK09 (9. Mai 2018)

Wird das hier überhaupt noch aktuell gehalten ? Wenn ja

1080p Extreme : 6491 | MIIIK09 | TR4-1950X 16 x @ 3800MHz | 32GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-35 | GTX 1080 ti @ 2088/6497MHz | Link


----------



## DaBlackSheep (4. Juni 2018)

720p LOW | 24.499 | DaBlackSheep | i9-7900X @ 4500 MHz | 16 GB DDR4-1600 CL 16-18-18-36-2T | GTX 1070 @ 2100/2102 MHz | Link

1080p MEDIUM | 13.673 | DaBlackSheep | i9-7900X @ 4500 MHz | 16 GB DDR4-1600 CL 16-18-18-36-2T | GTX 1070 @ 2100/2102 MHz | Link

1080p High | 9.829 | DaBlackSheep | i9-7900X @ 4500 MHz | 16 GB DDR4-1600 CL 16-18-18-36-2T | GTX 1070 @ 2100/2102 MHz | Link

1080p EXTREME | 3.722 | DaBlackSheep | i9-7900X @ 4500 MHz | 16 GB DDR4-1600 CL 16-18-18-36-2T | GTX 1070 @ 2100/2102 MHz | Link


----------



## Gurdi (22. Juni 2018)

Betreut das hier eigentlich noch jemand?


----------



## D@rk (9. Juli 2018)

Alles wieder auf den neusten Stand. 
Sorry wegen der langen Pause hier im Thread.

@vinacis_vivids
Bitte die Links einfügen. Dann nehme ich dich in die Liste auf.
Wie das geht, steht auf der ersten Seite.
Danke 



vinacis_vivids schrieb:


> *8K Optimized* [Single GPU]
> 1589 | vinacis_vivids | i5-4430s @ 2812MHz | 12 GB DDR3-1875 CL 11-11-11-32 - 1T | ASUS ROG Strix RX480 @ 1460MHz / 2000MHz |
> *4K Optimized* [Single GPU]
> 3953 | vinacis_vivids | i5-4430s @ 2812MHz | 12 GB DDR3-1875 CL 11-11-11-32 - 1T | ASUS ROG Strix RX480 @ 1460MHz / 2000MHz |



@Painkilleraxel
Bitte deine Ergebnisse richtig Formatieren, damit ich dich in die Liste schreiben kann.
Guck dazu eben auf die erste Seite.
Dankeschön 


Painkilleraxel schrieb:


> EVGA FTW3 1080 Ti
> *720p low*
> Painkilleraxel- *29113*| i5-6600k @4,8MHz | 16GB DDR4 3600MHz CL15 | EVGA GTX 1080 Ti FTW3  @ ~2139/6328Mhz - Link
> *1080p Extreme*
> ...


----------



## hellm (9. Juli 2018)

Ah, na wenn hier wieder jemand zu Hause ist, dann gleich mal ein Update von mir. Ist ja schon einige Zeit her..

*1080p Extreme - Update*

4536 | hellm | i7 8700K @ 5000 MHz | 16GB DDR3-3000 CL 15-16-16-35-2T | GTX 1070Ti @ 2100/4600MHz | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaHell63 (9. Juli 2018)

Na dann

*Update GTX 1080 Ti*
4K Optimized:10329 |DaHell63 | i9 7920X @3.8GHz | 32GB DDR-4 3000MHz CL-15-15-17-35 2T | GTX 1080 ti  @2088/1576 | Link
8K Optimized:  4748 | DaHell63 | i9 7920X @3.8GHz | 32GB DDR-4 3000MHz CL-15-15-17-35 2T | GTX 1080 ti  @2000/1576 | Link

*Neu*
4K Optimizied: 7571 | DaHell63 | i7 3930K @ 4.2GHz | 16GB DDR-3 2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2T | GTX 1080  @2100/1376 | Link


----------



## Gurdi (9. Juli 2018)

hellm schrieb:


> Ah, na wenn hier wieder jemand zu Hause ist, dann gleich mal ein Update von mir. Ist ja schon einige Zeit her..
> 
> *1080p Extreme - Update*
> 
> ...



Starker Wert für ne 1070ti.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (9. Juli 2018)

*4k Optimized - Neu

*7104 | Almdudler2604 | Ryzen 1700X @ 3900 MHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-18-18-36-1T | GTX 1070Ti @ 2100/4773MHz | "Link"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hellm (9. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Starker Wert für ne 1070ti.


Geht schon noch stärker..
Unigine Superposition - 1080P Xtreme overclocking records @ HWBOT


----------



## Almdudler2604 (9. Juli 2018)

*1080p Extreme - Neu

*4488 | Almdudler2604 | Ryzen 1700X @ 3900 MHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-18-18-36-1T | GTX 1070Ti @ 2113/4788 MHz | "Link"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Ryzen scheint leider zu bremsen


----------



## zotac2012 (10. Juli 2018)

*UPDATE*
*720P Low:*
35665 | Zotac2012 | i5 8600K @ 5400 MHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-16-16-36-2T | GTX 1070 @ 2138/4700 MHz |Link


----------



## Gurdi (10. Juli 2018)

hellm schrieb:


> Geht schon noch stärker..
> Unigine Superposition - 1080P Xtreme overclocking records @ HWBOT



Wenn ich Trockeis auflege, kriege ich meine sicher auch noch höher.


----------



## hellm (10. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wenn ich Trockeis auflege, kriege ich meine sicher auch noch höher.



Der Weltrekord mit einer Vega64 liegt noch etwa 10% höher als dein Score, wurde mit Wasser erreicht.
Unigine Superposition - 1080P Xtreme overclocking records @ HWBOT

4K hab ich nicht gefunden, aber den 8K-Test gibts:
Unigine Superposition - 8K Optimized overclocking records @ HWBOT


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. Juli 2018)

zotac2012 schrieb:


> *UPDATE*
> *720P Low:*
> 35665 | Zotac2012 | i5 8600K @ 5400 MHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-16-16-36-1T | GTX 1070 @ 2138/4700 MHz


Was habt ihr nur für Monstermaschinen.
Da brauch ich mit meinem i5 6500 gar nicht anzufangen.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (11. Juli 2018)

hellm schrieb:


> ...4K hab ich nicht gefunden, aber den 8K-Test gibts...


Ich dachte immer, Vega wird mit steigender Auflösung immer besser. Tja, falsch gedacht....^^
Also wirklich, knapp über 3000 Pkt. & dann noch mit den Taktraten ist äußerst mager. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Gurdi
Ein 8K-Bench fehlt noch von Dir & knackst Du die~3000 Pkt?

@Zotac
Schöner Takt & im Bereich Leistung äußerst _bissig_....


----------



## Gurdi (11. Juli 2018)

Ne schaff ich nicht.
4K und 8K Optimized liegt der Vega auch nicht sonderlich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zotac2012 (11. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ne schaff ich nicht.
> 4K und 8K Optimized liegt der Vega auch nicht sonderlich.
> 
> 
> ...



Da habe ich schon gedacht, das ich mit meiner GTX 1070 bei 8K Otpimized keine Chance gegen die Vega hätte, weil ja immer gesagt wird, bei höheren Auflösungen wären sie besser. Aber da finde ich, stehe ich mit meiner 1070 gar nicht so schlecht da! 

Screen 8K Optimized mit GTX 1070:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyRaptor (11. Juli 2018)

1080p extreme mit ner 1080ti



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Juli 2018)

zotac2012 schrieb:


> Da habe ich schon gedacht, das ich mit meiner GTX 1070 bei 8K Otpimized keine Chance gegen die Vega hätte, weil ja immer gesagt wird, bei höheren Auflösungen wären sie besser. Aber da finde ich, stehe ich mit meiner 1070 gar nicht so schlecht da!
> 
> Screen 8K Optimized mit GTX 1070:
> 
> ...



Wirklich nachvollziehen kann ich das ehrlich gesagt nicht.
Im Ultra und Time Extrem ist die Vega auch sehr stark. Auch in eigentlich allen Games liegt die stärke der Karte auf UHD.Aber die Optimized Tests,  spiegeln dass nicht wieder.


----------



## zotac2012 (12. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wirklich nachvollziehen kann ich das ehrlich gesagt nicht.
> Im Ultra und Time Extrem ist die Vega auch sehr stark. Auch in eigentlich allen Games liegt die stärke der Karte auf UHD.Aber die Optimized Tests,  spiegeln dass nicht wieder.


Wobei ich sagen muss, das Deine beim 4K Optimized schon noch ein deutliches Stück [400 Punkte] vor meiner GTX 1070 liegt. Vielleicht liegt es daran, das es sich nicht um wirkliche 4K oder 8K Tests handelt, sondern diese sind ja wenn ich es richtig weiß, immer auf FHD runtergerechnet, deswegen ja auch Optimiert [bin mir bei diesen Tests nicht so ganz sicher!]. Ich denke wenn man jetzt wirklich in 4K oder 8K spielen würde, denke ich nicht, das ich gegen eine RX Vega ankommen könnte, mit meiner GTX 1070.


----------



## D@rk (14. Juli 2018)

Da muss ich wohl nochmal etwas nach helfen um in die Top10 zu kommen.
Der Threadripper 1950x ist wohl nicht die beste CPU für Benchmarks 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyRaptor (15. Juli 2018)

D@rk schrieb:


> Da muss ich wohl nochmal etwas nach helfen um in die Top10 zu kommen.
> Der Threadripper 1950x ist wohl nicht die beste CPU für Benchmarks



Da zieh ich mit ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GPU @2088 mem @6142

Aber was mir aufgefallen ist: 
CPU speed spielt kaum eine Rolle. Von 4,5 Ghz/3,5  Ghz Uncore und ram @2666 cl18 hat sich im Score bei gleichen GPU Settings nichts geändert, 
als ich die CPU 1mal mit 4,79 Ghz/ 3,68 Uncore und Ram @ca. 2800 cl 16 hatte. Das alles bei *SEHR* hohen Spannungen .

Edit:
CPU-Z CPU Fenster zeigt irgendwie mist an.
CPU müsste z.B. bei ca. 4,69 Ghz sein.


----------



## zotac2012 (15. Juli 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Aber was mir aufgefallen ist:
> CPU speed spielt kaum eine Rolle. Von 4,5 Ghz/3,5  Ghz Uncore und ram @2666 cl18 hat sich im Score bei gleichen GPU Settings nichts geändert,
> als ich die CPU 1mal mit 4,79 Ghz/ 3,68 Uncore und Ram @ca. 2800 cl 16 hatte. Das alles bei *SEHR* hohen Spannungen .


Bei dem Benchmark soll ja auch die Grafikkarte getestet werden und nicht die CPU, von daher ist schon klar, das die CPU hier bei diesem Test so gut wie keine Rolle spielt.

Ganz anders sieht es dann bei dem Unigine Superposition Low 720p Benchmark aus, hier spielt die CPU und der Takt die Musik, je höher der Takt desto besser das Ergebnis, die GPU spielt nur eine sehr sehr untergeordnete Rolle!


----------



## zotac2012 (15. Juli 2018)

*UPDATE*
*720P Low:*
36243 | Zotac2012 | i5 8600K @ 5500 MHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-16-16-36-2T | GTX 1070 @ 2025/4700 MHz |Link


----------



## D@rk (18. Juli 2018)

@Zotac
Beeindruckendes Ergebniss


----------



## geisi2 (9. August 2018)

Takt liegt bei 1670 (+- 5 MHz) / CPU ist auf Stock / Bios Auto-Sets (Voltage und Co.) 

1080p Extreme : 5056 | Geisi2| Ryzen 5 2600x@3600MHz(Stock) | 16GB DDR4-2933 CL 16-18-18-36-1T | Vega64 1760MHz/HBM 1050MHz  | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DedSec (9. August 2018)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer, Vega wird mit steigender Auflösung immer besser. Tja, falsch gedacht....^^
> Also wirklich, knapp über 3000 Pkt. & dann noch mit den Taktraten ist äußerst mager.
> 
> 
> ...



Ist ja nett, dass Du Deinen Speicherkrüppel (970) inzwischen eingetauscht hast.
Mal sehen, wie viel VRAM die 1180ti demnächst hat.


----------



## D@rk (10. August 2018)

@geisi2
Schön das der erste Ryzen2 auch hierher gefunden hat.
Bin gespannt auf die OC Ergebnisse. ~4.2 - 4.3 GHz sollen ja gehen mit 3200MHz Ram


----------



## Blackvoodoo (10. August 2018)

Mal die Werte meines aktuellen Systems posten. An die alten Werte, siehe Liste, komme ich nicht mehr ran. 

720p Low
31416 | Blackvoodoo | i7-8700K @ 4500MHz | 32GB DDR4-3866@3600 CL 18-18-18-38-2T | GTX 1080ti @ 2063/6210MHz Link

1080p Extreme
6445 | Blackvoodoo | i7-8700K @ 4500MHz | 32GB DDR4-3866@3600 CL 18-18-18-38-2T | GTX 1080ti @ 2063/6210MHz Link

4k Optimized
10456 | Blackvoodoo | i7-8700K @ 4500MHz | 32GB DDR4-3866@3600 CL 18-18-18-38-2T | GTX 1080ti @ 2063/6210MHz Link


----------



## geisi2 (10. August 2018)

D@rk schrieb:


> @geisi2
> Schön das der erste Ryzen2 auch hierher gefunden hat.
> Bin gespannt auf die OC Ergebnisse. ~4.2 - 4.3 GHz sollen ja gehen mit 3200MHz Ram



Öh nun ja...sagen wirs so...da wirds nicht mehr soviel geben^^
Hatte anscheinend Pech denn mehr als 4.15MHz bekomm ich nicht raus aus meiner CPU.
Bzw. zum Benchmarken krieg ich 4.2 auf allen Kernen hin aber das ist dann nix mehr für 24/7. Auf Dauer 1.4V+ ist mir zuviel. 
Muss aber dringend noch an das Feintuning ran. (Spannungen, Ram) Momentan ist quasi alles auf Auto...

Dafür läuft die Vega stabil mit den Sets wie im Benchmark. Bin ganz zufrieden.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (13. August 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Mal die Werte meines aktuellen Systems posten. An die alten Werte, siehe Liste, komme ich nicht mehr ran.
> 
> 720p Low
> 31416 | Blackvoodoo | i7-8700K @ 4500MHz | 32GB DDR4-3866@3600 CL 18-18-18-38-2T | GTX 1080ti @ 2063/6210MHz Link
> ...


Muß mich mal schnell selber zitieren 
Da ist ein Fehler bei der CPU Geschwindigkeit, nicht 4500 sondern jeweils 5000 Mhz waren es.


----------



## D@rk (13. August 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Muß mich mal schnell selber zitieren
> Da ist ein Fehler bei der CPU Geschwindigkeit, nicht 4500 sondern jeweils 5000 Mhz waren es.



Okay, danke.
Werde ich korrigieren.


----------



## Painkilleraxel (13. August 2018)

Hallo.hier mal ein Versuch von mir:

720p Low
32520 | Painkilleraxel | i7-7700K @ 5200MHz | 16GB DDR4-3700 CL 18-20-20-40-2T | GTX 1080ti @ 2113/6162 MHz -  Link


1080p Extreme 
6531 |  Painkilleraxel | i7-7700K @ 5200MHz | 16GB DDR4-3700 CL 18-20-20-40-2T | GTX 1080ti @ 2113/6264 MHz -  Link


4k Optimized
10719 |  Painkilleraxel | i7-7700K @ 5200MHz | 16GB DDR4-3700 CL 18-20-20-40-2T | GTX 1080ti @ 2113/6311 MHz -  Link


8k Optimized
4855 |  Painkilleraxel | i7-7700K @ 5200MHz | 16GB DDR4-3700 CL 18-20-20-40-2T | GTX 1080ti @ 2113/6311 MHz -  Link

Hoffe es ist dismal alles richtig 

EVGA FTW3  mit Inoffizielles Bios Update für "Echtes" 127% Powertarget


----------



## D@rk (14. August 2018)

Painkilleraxel schrieb:


> Hallo.hier mal ein Versuch von mir:
> [...]Hoffe es ist dismal alles richtig
> 
> EVGA FTW3  mit Inoffizielles Bios Update für "Echtes" 127% Powertarget



Alles Richtig, danke
Was meinst du mit Inoffizielles BIOS?
Ist es möglich die 1080ti zu flashen?
Könntest du mir das erklären, bitte


----------



## RtZk (14. August 2018)

Schau mal hier GTX 1080 Ti Spannungslimit erfolgreich ausgehebelt .
Aber das was @Painkilleraxel genutzt hat kannst du nicht machen, das ist ein Schalter den er an der Grafikkarte selbst umschaltet um das Bios zu wechseln.


----------



## Painkilleraxel (14. August 2018)

Hallo D@RK,
die 1080 TI FTW3   hat 2 Biose ,einmal das Standart Grund Bios  bis 330 Watt (Master Bios 117% Power Target) und das das "Slave Bios 127% Power Target" .
Befindet man sich im Slave Bios , hat man 127%  Power Target zur verfühgung und bis 358 Watt.
Ich habe mir und ganz viele andere auch,diese Karte gekauft,weil diese mit am meisten Watt ziehen kann (so glaubten wir alle) bis 358 Watt bei 127% Schieberegler bei MSI Afterburn Power Target.

So Karte eingebaut und los gehts im Masterbios 117%  eingestelt und Benchmark Superposition durchgefüht.
Da die Neuen TI´s  ein Temp Limit und ein Power Limit besitzten , kommt dieses irgendwann zum einsatzt.
Da ich Wakü drauf habe und Karte unter Last 40°  Grad nicht übersteigt,bleibt nur das Power Limit.
So,Benchmark läuft z. mit 2088/6150 Mhz , steigt das Power target auf 116%  wird runtergetaktet,da Master Bios ja nur 117%  Power hat.
Also schwank der eingestellte Takt von 2088   bis 2012 runter,selten bleibt er bei 2088 stehen,Power Target schwankt auch bei 105%-116% .
Ist ja alles Ok so,wir befinden uns im Master Bios.
Also ab ins "Slave Bios"  mit geilen 127 % Power Target.......denkste,es ist genau das gleiche verhalten zu beobachten im Benchmark wie bei 117% Power Target.
Es schwankt genauso,117% sind fast nie zu sehen........er geht vorher runter,obwohl 127% Eingestellt sind.
Es ist eine kommplette Lüge gewesen das 127% Power Target.Power Limit der Ti  greift immer schon bei 116% ein.

Hier ein Bild, Slave Bios, MSI Afterburn 127% eingestelt und zu sehen das Power Limit greift bei 116% .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich ist es den USERN aufgefallen und haben sich beschwert darüber und das Problem genau analysiert und beschrieben in diesem Forum Thread.
1080 TI FTW3 watercooled Slave BIOS doesn't go over 117% (Issue has been fixed, see op)
Wie gesagt es betrift die EVGA TI FTW3    Hybrid und Air und Elite.
List und Ihr versteht.

Nach langer Zeit meldete sich ein Entwickler von EVGA , das er einn Bios Update geschrieben habe, dieses aber nicht Offizell von EVGA verteilen lassen kann.
Auf jedenfall nach dem aufspielen des Bios , läuft die Karte nun so Geil im Slave Bios  mit 127% Power Target,könnt Ihr Euch garnicht vorstellen.
Nun sieht man endlich mal im Benchmark 125%,127%...ja sogar manchmal 128% Power Target.
Dann dazu bleibt der eingestellte Takt z.b 2113 Mhz  fest stehen,wird nicht runtergetaktet wie vorher bei 2088 Mhz schon.
Keine Meldungen über Power Limit...... nun läuft sie so wie es gesagt wurde und ich sie auch deshalb gekauft hatte.

Hier inn diesem Thread habe ich alles zusammen gefast,wo man Links findet zum EVGA Thread und Links findet ,wo die 3 ARTEN von Biose angeboten werden.
[How-To] BIOS einer Grafikkarte anpassen und flashen ( NVIDIA Version) - Seite 5

Bitte nur machen für Evga Karten Ti!!


----------



## RtZk (14. August 2018)

Unsinn. 
FTW3 BIOS Question - EVGA Forums 
Es gibt nur manchmal Probleme, dass es auch aktiv wird, dazu einfach die in diesem Thread aufgeführten Schritte befolgen und es klappt. 
Die Lightning Z konnte über 360 hinausgehen, die Aorus Xtreme kann weit darüber hinaus, die AMP Extreme kann ebenfalls darüber hinaus und die Kingpin ziemlich sicher auch, da gibt es gar keine Beschränkungen von NVIDIA.
Das Bios bringt dir reichlich wenig, dass Einzige was da passiert ist, dass die Leistungsaufnahme explodiert, für de Facto keinen Leistungsunterschied, das ist ein Benchmark Bios und für anderes ist es schlicht sinnlos.


----------



## Painkilleraxel (14. August 2018)

Das stimmt so nicht,lese mal den Thread von vorne bis Ende,da sind einige gewesen bei denen das genauso ist.
Im  Slave Bios 127%  eingestellt, Und Karte fährt nur bis 116%  und Taktet sich runter.
Da konnte man diese Ein/Aus Schalt Tips tausendmal durchführen und PC Stromlos und und....nix änderte sich.
Es gab einfach kein 127% Power Target.-Auch wenn 127% Power Target beim MSI ASfterburn eingestellt wurde.
Nun sag nicht,das ist nicht so,da haben etlich drüber diskutiert und haben das gleich Problem.
Das was ich von Nvidea schrieb nehm ich wieder raus, war nur eine Erinnerung.

Das was du meinst, ist wahrscheinlich das die 127%  nicht z.b im MSI Afterburn zu lesen sind nach umstellung auf Slave Bios,
das da immer noch 117%  steht.
Und das man den PC Aus,Stromlos,Umschalten Bios und Hochfahren, dann 127% Power target hat,da steht.
Aber es steht auch nur da, mehr nicht, die Karte  Limitiert bei 116%   Power und geht runter.
Obwohl 127% im MSI Afterburn steht.

Und wiso bringt mir das Bios nicht,hea....  jetzt läuft sie doch,so wie es gross Werbung gemacht wurde von EVGA, mit 127% Power Target.
Ich kann die Karte auf 2100 Mhz stellen und Spielen und der Takt wird gehalten, da sie bei 122% Power arbeitet.
das wahr ja garnicht möglich vorher.
2100 MHz   eingestellt, gespielt, und Takt ging immer runter auf 2010,2050  bei 116% runter auf 112% Power .Immer hin und her.
Jetzt bleibt sie stabiel und gibt auch bis 127-128% Power her.
Also wenn ich davon nicht habe,dann weis ich ja nicht.

Ich hab mir dein verlinkten Thread angeschaut,ja genau.....das ist wenn das Bios nicht richtig umschaltet/aktiviert wird und noch 117% da steht obwohl im Slave Bios.
Dann deine Tips An/Aus  bla bla und es wiurd richtig angezeigt 127% .
Alles schön und gut.
Dann schau dir die Bilder von Leuten an die Messungen gemacht haben und bei 116%   wahr schluss, auch wenn man da schön 127% Power List bei MSI oder Evga Precision.
Ich denke du bist der selbe,der auch im anderen Thread dagegen wettert und es einfach nicht sehen/erkennen möchte.
Dir langt es wenn da 127% steht,dann macht die Karte auch 127%.......ist aber nicht so.


----------



## D@rk (14. August 2018)

@Painkilleraxel & @RtZk
Nicht streiten 
War nur neugierig ob man die 1080ti jetzt flaschen kann.
Werde wohl bei dem nächsten Kauf genauer auf sowas achten müssen ^^
Aber danke für den tipp.

Edit.
Hoffentlich wird sowas in den Reviews erwähnt.
Falls ja sollte ich mal darauf achten


----------



## RtZk (14. August 2018)

D@rk schrieb:


> @Painkilleraxel & @RtZk
> Nicht streiten
> War nur neugierig ob man die 1080ti jetzt flaschen kann.
> Werde wohl bei dem nächsten Kauf genauer auf sowas achten müssen ^^
> ...



Am Besten einfach gleich ein gutes Custom Design nehmen, ich bereue es inzwischen meine Ligthning Z zurückgeschickt zu haben und mir dafür das scheiß KFA2 Modell geholt haben, auch mit Morpheus 2 kommt es nicht einmal im Ansatz an die Lightning ran. 
Aber naja, wird wohl nicht das letzte und erste Mal sein, dass man Lehrgeld zahlt.


----------



## Painkilleraxel (15. August 2018)

Hier eine Nachricht,die ich nochmal nachreiche:

Bitte beachten Sie die folgende Nachricht, die am 14. März veröffentlicht wurde. Dies gilt noch heute und leider können wir kein OFFIZIELLES BIOS bereitstellen, das die geltenden Regeln umgeht. 
Dies ist keine EVGA-Regel, ALLE Hersteller müssen dem folgen:

"Es gibt mehrere Regeln / Richtlinien, die befolgt werden müssen, wenn NVIDIA-Grafikkarten die auf der Karte verfügbare Stromversorgung lesen und nutzen. 
Dies wird noch komplizierter, wenn Sie mehrere Stromeingänge haben, die beide unterschiedlich viel Strom verbrauchen, und wir sind nicht berechtigt,
eine Karte und / oder ein BIOS zu versenden, die diese Regeln umgehen oder sie brechen."

Das wars von meiner Seite aus zu dem Thema.


----------



## type_o (19. August 2018)

720P:

26738 | type_o | i7-4770K @ 4200MHz | 24GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX 1060 @ 1764/2347MHz | LINK 

1080P Extrem: 

2777 | type_o | i7-4770K @ 4200MHz | 24GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX 1060 @ 1764/2347MHz | LINK


----------



## D@rk (20. August 2018)

Mal gucken wann die ersten Nvidia Turning (RTX20xx) Ergebnisse hier erscheinen


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. August 2018)

Mal auf die Benchmarks der ti warten. Dann vermutlich kaufen


----------



## D@rk (20. August 2018)

Ich bin super gespannt was da kommt  und was mich richtig "triggert" NV Link für SLI ?! Ich will das getestet haben  Ich würde mir SLI v2 wünschen.


----------



## Klaus303 (28. August 2018)

Hallöle !

Hab grad auch mal einen 1080p Run auf meiner nicht mehr ganz tau-frischen Möhre gemacht:

1080p Extreme 
2962 | Klaus303 | i7-5820K @ 4500MHz | 16GB DDR4-2800 CL 15-15-15-35-1T | Sapphire R9 390 @ 1200/1651 MHz - Link


----------



## Ralle@ (25. September 2018)

Hi

Ich fang dann mal an mit der 2080 TI

4K Optimized
11949 | Ralle@ | I7 8700K @ 4500 MHZ | 16 GB DDR4 3200 CL 17 -18-18-36-2T |  Gainward RTX 2080 TI Phoenix GS @ Stock 1830 - 1855/1750 MHZ - Link


----------



## D@rk (27. September 2018)

Danke @ Ralle@


----------



## wolflux (6. Oktober 2018)

Danke fürs eintragen, Gruss wolflux

1080p Extreme
6441 |wolflux | i7-5930K @ 4408MHz | 64GB DDR4-2668@2666 CL 14-14-14-36-2T | GTX 1080ti @ 2088/6210MHz Link

4k Optimized
10433 | wolflux | i7-5930K @ 4408MHz | 64GB DDR4-2668@2666 CL 14-14-14-36-2T | GTX 1080ti @ 2076/6210MHz Link


----------



## HisN (6. Oktober 2018)

Außer Konkurrenz

12770 mit der 2080TI@2085Mhz und einem 5960X@4.5Ghz im 4K Optimized.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem verhungere ich sowieso im CPU-Limit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolflux (7. Oktober 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Außer Konkurrenz
> 
> 12770 mit der 2080TI@2085Mhz und einem 5960X@4.5Ghz im 4K Optimized.
> 
> ...



*He, der Eintrag güldet nicht, der ist nicht Konform*.  

Die 2080Ti sind aber noch rar, hoffentlich kommt da bald mehr.


----------



## Duvar (13. Oktober 2018)

Hallo, kann mein kleiner Ryzen mitmachen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6441 |Duvar | Ryzen 5 2600 @ 4.335GHz | 16GB DDR4-3603MHz CL 14-15-15-28-1T | GTX 1080ti @ 2114/6264MHz Link


----------



## D@rk (13. Oktober 2018)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hallo, kann mein kleiner Ryzen mitmachen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na kla.
Schreib dafür bitte dein Ergebniss wie alle anderen laut Vorlage.

Siehe Seite 1  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (14. Oktober 2018)

Hab ich gemacht, gestrigen post eben editiert, danke.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (14. Oktober 2018)

Wird Zeit sich den ersten Platz mal wieder zu holen, auch wenn es vermutlich nur kurz ist 
4k Optimized
13121 | Blackvoodoo | i7-8700K @ 5000MHz | 32GB DDR4-3600 CL 18-18-18-38-2T | RTX 2080ti 2045-2080 Mhz |Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## type_o (14. Oktober 2018)

Update: 

1080p Ex: 

2805 | type_o | i7-4770K @ 4200MHz | 24GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX 1060 @ 1799/2834MHz | LINK 

720p: 

26994 | type_o | i7-4770K @ 4200MHz | 24GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX 1060 @ 1765/2417MHz | LINK 

@Duvar: finde es Schade, dass dein Ryzen in 780p so hinter meinem ollen Heizwell hinterher is!  
Ich warte dann doch lieber auf Ryzen 3...!


----------



## Duvar (14. Oktober 2018)

Zeig deine Resultate in Games zB [Sammelthread] AMD Ryzen


----------



## D@rk (15. Oktober 2018)

Alles Up-to-Date

@Duvar
Ich habe dein Ergebniss laut Screenshot hinzugefügt.
Dein eingetragenes Ergebniss von 
"6441 |Duvar | Ryzen 5 2600 @ 4.335GHz | 16GB DDR4-3603MHz CL 14-15-15-28-1T | GTX 1080ti @ 2114/6264MHz Link"
Kann ich leider nicht Prüfen.
Darum 720P Low mit 26704


----------



## DaHell63 (21. Oktober 2018)

Update
1080p Extreme:6466 |DaHell63 | i9 7920X @3.8GHz | 32GB DDR-4 3000MHz CL-15-15-17-35 2T | GTX 1080 ti 2088/6300 | Link
4K Optimized:10404 |DaHell63 | i9 7920X @3.8GHz | 32GB DDR-4 3000MHz CL-15-15-17-35 2T | GTX 1080 ti 2088/6300 | Link


----------



## TheNewNow (21. Oktober 2018)

Superposition skaliert ja besonders stark mit RAM OC auf Ryzen. Mein 2600x schafft trotz höherer Taktrate deutlich weniger Punkte... Doofer Hynix AFR Ramchip .. 

720p low

 24420 | TheNewNow | Ryzen 2600X @4.425Ghz | 16GB DDR4 3066MHz CL 14 18 16 28 1T | GTX 980 Ti 1450/3857|  Link


----------



## Painkilleraxel (22. Oktober 2018)

Hallo, hier ein Update von mir:

720p Low
33003 | Painkilleraxel | i7-7700K @ 5200MHz | 16GB DDR4-3700 CL 18-20-20-40-2T | GTX 1080ti @ 2113/6311 MHz -  Link


1080p Extreme 
6603 |  Painkilleraxel | i7-7700K @ 5200MHz | 16GB DDR4-3700 CL 18-20-20-40-2T | GTX 1080ti @ 2113/6311 MHz -  Link


4k Optimized
10815 |  Painkilleraxel | i7-7700K @ 5200MHz | 16GB DDR4-3700 CL 18-20-20-40-2T | GTX 1080ti @ 2113/6311 MHz -  Link


8k Optimized
4905 |  Painkilleraxel | i7-7700K @ 5200MHz | 16GB DDR4-3600 CL 18-19-19-39-2T | GTX 1080ti @ 2113/6311 MHz -  Link


----------



## TheNewNow (23. Oktober 2018)

Hier die Ergebnisse meiner 980 Ti. Auch Hynix Grafikspeicher, aber der lässt sich ganz gut takten. Kann man von Core meiner 980ti nicht gerade behaupten. 1480 waren maximal drinnen. Mehr nicht. Naja trotzdem relativ schöne Ergebnisse.

1080p Extreme
4199 | TheNewNow | 2600X @ ~ 4.25GHz | 16GB DDR4 3066MHz CL 14 18 16 28 1T | GTX 980Ti 1480/4140 | Link

4K Optimized
6481 | TheNewNow | 2600X @ ~ 4.25GHz | 16GB DDR4 3066MHz CL 14 18 16 28 1T | GTX 980Ti 1480/4140 | Link

8K Optimized
2808 | TheNewNow | 2600X @ ~ 4.25GHz | 16GB DDR4 3066MHz CL 14 18 16 28 1T | GTX 980Ti 1430/4100 | Link


----------



## Slartibarti (23. Oktober 2018)

Dann mach ich doch hier auch mal mit 

1080p Extreme
4138 | Slartibarti | Intel Xeon X5675 @ 4,438 GHz | 24GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 1080 @ 1743/1883 | Link


720p Low
18084 | Slartibarti | Intel Xeon X5675 @ 4,438 GHz | 24GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 1080 @ 1743/1883 | Link

Schwere, Geburt, aber jetzt sollte es passen


----------



## TheNewNow (23. Oktober 2018)

Meine 980Ti schlägt eine GTX 1080. Auch wenn es wahrscheinlich nur in diesem Benchmark ist. 

@Slartibarti 
Die Links stimmen nicht überein (beide zeigen das 720p Ergebniss). Außerdem muss der Link "Link" zeigen (nicht den vollen mit http.....). Kannst du im ersten Post nachgucken wie das geht.

Trotzdem schön, dass du mitmachst.


----------



## D@rk (23. Oktober 2018)

Alles Up-to-Date, danke für eure Beiträge.



*Info*:

Bitte denkt daran, die Ergebnisse mit der Richtigen formation zu Posten!!

z.B.3035 | D@rk | i7-4770K @ 4500MHz | 32GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-11-10-30-2T | GTX 980 @ 1547/2000MHz | Link

Benutzt füs das Trennzeichen |
Postet euren Link als Text(Link) nicht als komplette http://..... adresse.


----------



## Painkilleraxel (23. Oktober 2018)

Einmal ein Dickes Dankeschön für deine Arbeit hier,wird ja immer schön aktualisiert von dir,Danke.


----------



## D@rk (24. Oktober 2018)

So habe jetzt auch mal Zeit gefunden mein System zu Benchen 

*720p Low:
*20564 | D@rk | AMD Threadripper 1950x @ 4106MHz | 32GB DDR4-3210 CL 14-14-14-28-1T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2062/6210MHz | Link

*1080p Extreme:
*6506 | D@rk | AMD Threadripper 1950x @ 4106MHz | 32GB DDR4-3210 CL 14-14-14-28-1T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2062/6210MHz | Link

*4K:
*10385 | D@rk | AMD Threadripper 1950x @ 4106MHz | 32GB DDR4-3210 CL 14-14-14-28-1T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2062/6210MHz |Link

*8K:
*4739 | D@rk | AMD Threadripper 1950x @ 4106MHz | 32GB DDR4-3210 CL 14-14-14-28-1T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2075/6210MHz | Link
Und damit habe ich den schnellsten AMD in der Liste 
720P will nicht so ganz und bei 8K Taktet die GPU extrem runter (~1970MHz]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkearth27 (24. Oktober 2018)

D@rk schrieb:


> ....
> Und damit habe ich den schnellsten AMD in der Liste  ...



Nicht ganz, duvar steht mit seinem 2600er Ryzen schon über dir in 720p und ich müsste auch mal das Ryzen System benchen 

Aber ich gönne es dir. Und danke das der Thread aktuell gehalten wird.


----------



## D@rk (25. Oktober 2018)

Hast ja recht  
in 720p sind einige Ryzen vor mir und in 8K liegt Duvar auch vor mir.

*ABER* dann nehme ich den Platz für das schnellste Threadripper System ein..."bis jetzt"


----------



## Darkearth27 (25. Oktober 2018)

So, dann will ich auch mal ein Ergebnis mitteilen:

*720p Low*
27357 | Darkearth27 | Ryzen 7 2700X @ 4,350MHz | 16GB DDR4 3466MHz CL 14-15-14-28-1T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2062/6000MHz | Link

Kannst du meine Ergebnisse vom 4790K zum Vergleich drin lassen? Danke 

Die anderen reiche ich dann später nach.


----------



## D@rk (25. Oktober 2018)

Solange sich die Hardware Konfig ändert, werden keine Einträge ersetzt und gelöscht.
Also bist du jetzt Platz 12&13 

Interessant das die Ryzen so viel schneller sind in 720P.
Ich habe immer mit allen 32Cores gebencht.


----------



## Darkearth27 (25. Oktober 2018)

Hm sieht gut aus, hab ich den direkten Vergleich beider CPU's 

Naja beim TR muss ja die Power irgendwo hin. bei dir gehen die 16 Kerne ja auf 4.1GHz hoch. Schaltest du in den "Game Mode"   dann hast du sicher auch bessere Ergebnisse.

Ich müsste mal einen Test machen mit einem abgeschaltetem CCX und nur auf 2 Kerne im Bios begrenzen, mal schauen wie hoch der Ryzen dann takten könnte, wenn er die anderen nicht auch noch mit Strom versorgen müsste. und ob das überhaupt klappt.


----------



## D@rk (25. Oktober 2018)

Ich komme auch für den Benchmarks höher als 4.1Ghz auf allen Kernen (23°C CPU Temp im Bench).
Werde es aber mal mit Game Modus Testen.


----------



## TheNewNow (25. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin in den Bench auf 4,425GHz gekommen. SMT deaktiviert, dafür alle 6 Kerne aktiviert. Wieviele Kerne der Bench auslastet weiß ich nicht. Der erste Thread hatte bei mir immer 100% und die anderen ein bisschen was. Also ein paar Kernchen deaktivieren, höher Takten und ganz wichtig: den RAM ordentlich optimieren. Auch die Timings, sonst wird das nichts... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da kannste mal sehen was das bei Taktgleichheit bringt, die schnelleren Timings (und etwas schnellerer RAM Takt). Alternativ kannst du Duvars und mein Ergebnis vergleichen. Gleiche CPU, meine taktete höher, seine hat wegen den RAM gewonnen.


----------



## wolflux (29. Oktober 2018)

Man kann ja wenigstens Bescheid geben wenn man Einträge nicht übernehmen möchte oder kann .


----------



## D@rk (30. Oktober 2018)

wolflux schrieb:


> Man kann ja wenigstens Bescheid geben wenn man Einträge nicht übernehmen möchte oder kann .



? Was meinst du


----------



## Snowhack (31. Oktober 2018)

1080p  Extrem (Singel GPU) 
9561| Snowhack| i9 7920X @ 4,5Ghz | 32GB DDR4 @ 3400MHz, 16-17-17-36-2T | RTX 2080Ti  @ 2040Mhz | Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





8K  Optimized (Singel GPU) 
5495 | Snowhack| i9 7920X @ 4,5Ghz | 32GB DDR4 @ 3400MHz, 16-17-17-36-2T | RTX 2080Ti  @ 1980Mhz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dudelll (3. November 2018)

Dann mach ich auch mal mit : ) Alles single Gpu. Hoffe die verwendeten Settings passen, irgendwie zeigt mir der Spoiler auf der Main nichts an. Hab einfach die Presets aus dem Benchmark genommen.

720p Low: 
24092 | Dudelll | R52600X @ 4.2GHz | 16GB @ 3333, 14-19-15-15-35-58-1T | Vega64 @1700MHz/1100MHz | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1080p Extreme:
5179 | Dudelll | R52600X @ 4.2GHz | 16GB @ 3333, 14-19-15-15-35-58-1T | Vega64 @1700MHz/1100MHz | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4k:
6961 | Dudelll | R52600X @ 4.2GHz | 16GB @ 3333, 14-19-15-15-35-58-1T | Vega64 @1660MHz/1100MHz | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Taktraten bei der GPU sind Mittelwerte in dem Run. Takt bei der CPU ist maximal Takt Allcore, SC ist max. 4.25Ghz.


----------



## D@rk (5. November 2018)

So Freunde,
lasset die Zahlen fallen  4K , Threadripper, PLATZ 1 (vorerst) 

*4K:
*13280 | D@rk | AMD Threadripper 1950x @ 4106MHz | 32GB DDR4-3210 CL 14-14-14-28-1T | GTX 2080Ti @ 2055-2100/7850MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowhack (7. November 2018)

4K Optimized

12859| Snowhack| i9 7920X @ 4,6Ghz | 32GB DDR4 @ 3400MHz, 16-17-17-36-2T | RTX 2080Ti @ 1995-2025Mhz | link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s. Noch mit Luftkühlung der GPU


----------



## D@rk (7. November 2018)

Sehr schön  Ist eingetragen.

Ich warte auch noch auf meinen Heatkiller... gucken was dann da so geht.
Im HWLuxx Forum sind die 4K Ergebnisse noch höher


----------



## EddyBaldon (7. November 2018)

In der Übersicht gehen einige Links nicht? Meiner bei 4k SLI z. B...


----------



## D@rk (7. November 2018)

Habe ich auch schon bemerkt.
Weiß leider nicht woran das liegt, die Links sind komplett richtig.

Hier z.B. deiner aus 8K
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...076-ranking-unigine-superposition-super4k.jpg


----------



## eeeven (7. November 2018)

720p Low: 
39719 | eeeven | i7-8700K @ 5400 Mhz | 16GB @ 4400, 17-17-17-32-320-2T | RTX 2080 Ti @ 2085/8400 | Link


1080p Extreme:
10341 | eeeven | i7-8700K @ 5200 Mhz | 16GB @ 4400, 17-17-17-32-320-2T | RTX 2080 Ti @ 2085/8400 | Link


4K Optimized:
14121 | eeeven | i7-8700K @ 5200 Mhz | 16GB @ 4400, 17-17-17-32-320-2T | RTX 2080 Ti @ 2085/8400 | Link


----------



## bisonigor (12. November 2018)

1080p Extreme:
10405 | bisonigor | i7-8700K @ 5400Mhz | 16GB @  4000, 16-17-17-30-300-2T | RTX 2080 Ti @ 2160/8000 | Link

4K Optimized:
14090 | bisonigor | i7-8700K @  5400Mhz | 16GB @  4000, 16-17-17-30-300-2T | RTX 2080 Ti @ 2160/8000 | Link


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Dezember 2018)

1080p Extreme:5132 |Evgasüchtiger | i7 4770K @4 GHz | 16GB DDR-3  1866MHz CL-9-10-9-28 1T | RX Vega 64 @  1680/1160mhz|link​


----------



## IICARUS (27. Dezember 2018)

720p Low:
34608 | IICARUS | i9 9900K @5,3 GHz | 16GB DDR-4 3200MHz CL-15-17-17-35 2T | MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Sea Hawk EK X @ 2100/8000mhz | link

1080p Extreme:
7779 | IICARUS | i9 9900K @5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR-4 3000MHz CL-15-17-17-35 2T | MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Sea Hawk EK X @ 2100/8000mhz | link

4K:
10090 | IICARUS | i9 9900K @5,3 GHz | 16GB DDR-4 3200MHz CL-15-17-17-35 2T | MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Sea Hawk EK X @ 2100/8000mhz | Link

8K:
4309 | IICARUS | i9 9900K @5,3 GHz | 16GB DDR-4 3200MHz CL-15-17-17-35 2T | MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Sea Hawk EK X @ 2100/8000mhz | Link


----------



## _LS_ (29. Dezember 2018)

Damit ich nicht ewig fast am Ende der Tabelle stehe mache ich nach meinem GPU-Upgrade auch nochmal mit
(Als GPU-Takt ist der maximale Takt während der Benchmarks angegeben, Durchschnitt war eher zwischen 1980MHz und 1965MHz)

720p Low
21838 | _LS_ | i7 6700k @ 4.3GHz | 8GB DDR4 2400MHZ CL 14-14-14-35-1T | ASUS RTX 2070 @ 1995/1850MHz | Link

1080p Extreme
5821 | _LS_ | i7 6700k @ 4.3GHz | 8GB DDR4 2400MHZ CL 14-14-14-35-1T | ASUS RTX 2070 @ 1995/1850MHz | Link

4K Optimized
7673 | _LS_ | i7 6700k @ 4.3GHz | 8GB DDR4 2400MHZ CL 14-14-14-35-1T | ASUS RTX 2070 @ 1995/1850MHz | Link

8K Optimized
3307 | _LS_ | i7 6700k @ 4.3GHz | 8GB DDR4 2400MHZ CL 14-14-14-35-1T | ASUS RTX 2070 @ 1995/1850MHz | Link


----------



## ShirKhan (2. Januar 2019)

Ich reihe meine MSI RTX 2070 Armor ein. Nominal war sie für den Bench auf 2085 Mhz @0,993V eingestellt, VRAM auf 8100. Der reale Kerntakt in Superposition pendelt zwischen 1980 und 2025.

1080p Extreme (nur haarscharf hinter den "langsamsten" GTX 1080 ti )
5932 | nilssohn | i5 8600k @ 5GHz | 16GB DDR4-3466 CL 16-18-18-28-1T | RTX 2070 @ 2010/2025MHz

4K Optimized (dafür hier nicht viel vor der schnellsten 1080)
7915 | nilssohn | i5 8600k @ 5GHz | 16GB DDR4-3466 CL 16-18-18-28-1T | RTX 2070 @ 2010/2025MHz

Edit @Dark: In welcher Lesart hättest du den Speicher gern? 8100 oder 2025 MHz?


----------



## ShirKhan (3. Januar 2019)

Ich erhöhe noch mal. Den Core-Takt gebe ich in Min-Max an, den Speichertakt so, wie GPU-Z ihn ausliest. Max Core Voltage = 0,993V.

720p Low
32527 | nilssohn | i5 8600k @ 5GHz | 16GB DDR4-3466 CL 16-18-18-28-1T | RTX 2070 @ 1950-2100/2050MHz

1080p Extreme
5953 | nilssohn | i5 8600k @ 5GHz | 16GB DDR4-3466 CL 16-18-18-28-1T | RTX 2070 @ 1950-2100/2050MHz

4K Optimized
7971 | nilssohn | i5 8600k @ 5GHz | 16GB DDR4-3466 CL 16-18-18-28-1T | RTX 2070 @ 1950-2100/2050MHz

8K
3427| nilssohn | i5 8600k @ 5GHz | 16GB DDR4-3466 CL 16-18-18-28-1T | RTX 2070 @ 1950-2100/2050MHz

Die Screenshots habe ich jetzt nicht noch mal ins Web gestellt; die Links scheinen ja nicht zuverlässig zu funktionieren. Hoffe, das ist in Ordnung.


----------



## D@rk (3. Januar 2019)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Ich erhöhe noch mal.
> *720p Low*
> 32527 | nilssohn | i5 8600k @ 5GHz | 16GB DDR4-3466 CL 16-18-18-28-1T | RTX 2070 @ 1950-2100/2050MHz | Link
> *1080p Extreme*
> ...


Bitte an die Links denken 
___________

Alles wieder aktuell,
danke für eure Ergebnisse & allen ein Frohes neues Jahr 
P.S. werde wohl nochmal nachlegen müssen


----------



## ShirKhan (3. Januar 2019)

D@rk schrieb:


> Bitte an die Links denken


Sorry und danke.


----------



## D@rk (4. Januar 2019)

Ich lege dann mal nach 

*720p Low: Folgt wenn ich weiß, warum die GPU nicht aus dem Idle herraus kommt*
| D@rk | AMD Threadripper 1950x @ 4256MHz | 32GB DDR4-3210 CL 14-14-14-28-1T | RTX 2080Ti @ 2160/8000MHz | Link
*
1080p Extreme:*
10176 | D@rk | AMD Threadripper 1950x @ 4256MHz | 32GB DDR4-3210 CL 14-14-14-28-1T | RTX 2080Ti @ 2160/8000MHz | Link

*4K:*
13486 | D@rk | AMD Threadripper 1950x @ 4256MHz | 32GB DDR4-3210 CL 14-14-14-28-1T | RTX 2080Ti @ 2160/8000MHz |Link
*
8K:*
5857 | D@rk | AMD Threadripper 1950x @ 4256MHz | 32GB DDR4-3210 CL 14-14-14-28-1T | RTX 2080Ti @ 2160/8000MHz | Link


----------



## ShirKhan (6. Januar 2019)

Ein Update lege ich noch nach (musste was beweisen fürs CB-Forum ):

1080p Extreme:
6082| nilssohn | i5 8600k @ 4900MHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 CL 15-17-17-28-1T | RTX 2070 @ 1980-2130/2063MHz | Link


----------



## TheNewNow (6. Januar 2019)

Update
720p low
25140 | TheNewNow | AMD Ryzen 2600x @ 4478 Mhz | 16GB DDR4 3090 CL 14-18-16-26-1T | GTX 980Ti @ 1437/3920 | Link

Ich habe noch ein paar Tricks gefunden, um den Ryzen noch höher fliegen zu lassen: BCLK auf 103 (mehr gibt mein Board nicht her), ein kompletter CCX deaktiviert (also 3 verfügbare Kerne), SMT deaktiviert, 1.475V Spannung, etwas schnellerer Ram als beim letzten mal.
Ich habe sogar 4,5GHz unter Luft erreicht. Der Durchgang lief sogar durch, aber erreichte weniger Punkte als der mit 4478Mhz. Schade, dass mein Ram immer noch einwenig viel bremst.


----------



## D@rk (8. Januar 2019)

Alles Up-to-Date

*Info:*
Ich habe eine 2te Ranking Liste eröffnet. Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mitmacht.

*- 3DMark Port Royal -*


----------



## xtremefunky (8. Januar 2019)

Wird zeit, dass ich meine 290X Lightning in den Ring werf. Ist ja grauenhaft was der Durchschnitt hier von den  290X Modellen "leistet". Werden ja nicht mal die 3000 Punkte geholt 
Das muss meine Lightning wieder gerade biegen um die Ära der R9 290X Serie zu wahren. 

1080P Extreme:

3193| xtremefunky | i5 4670K @ 4600Hz | 16GB DDR3-2133 CL 11-12-11-34-1T | R9 290X @ 1300/1650MHz | Link


----------



## D@rk (9. Januar 2019)

*Update*

Im Start-Post befinden sich jetzt "oben" Quick Links zu den einzelnen Listen.
Damit man nicht ewig "Scrollen" muss


----------



## wuchzael (11. Januar 2019)

*Moin!*


Hoffe es ist alles korrekt... kleiner Test mit den daily settings

23134 | wuchzael | Ryzen 7 1700X @ 4000MHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 CL 14-14-14-34-1T | Vega 64 @ 1550/1000MHz | Link

Keine Optimierungen wie "SMT off", BCLK Erhöhung oder sonstige tweaks.


*Grüße!*


----------



## xtremefunky (17. Januar 2019)

Soderla, da jetzt mein Coffee Lake System steht und ich gestern mit meiner Nitro+ ein bisschen Spaß gehabt habe, 
drängel ich mich jetzt einfach mal bei den VEGA´s bis ganz nach vorne 


1080P Extreme:

5197| xtremefunky | Intel i5 9600K @ 5,1GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36-1T | VEGA 64 Nitro+ @ 1685/1125MHz | Link


----------



## Ion (25. Januar 2019)

Hier die aktuellen Werte meines Ryzen PCs 
Die alten Beitrage von mir können raus. Aber das entscheidest du 

*720p Low*
19276 | Ion | R7 1700 @ 3600MHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 CL16 | GTX 1070 @ 2100/4202 MHz | Link

*1080p Extreme *
3713 | Ion | R7 1700 @ 3600MHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 CL16 | GTX 1070 @ 2100/4202 MHz | Link

*4K Optimized*
6049 | Ion | R7 1700 @ 3600MHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 CL16 | GTX 1070 @ 2100/4202 MHz | Link

*8K Optimized*
2623 | Ion | R7 1700 @ 3600MHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 CL16 | GTX 1070 @ 2100/4202 MHz | Link


----------



## Intel4770K94 (25. Januar 2019)

720p Low
22946 | Intel4770K94 | I7 4770K @ 4300MHz | 12GB DDR3-1600 CL9 | RTX 2060 @ 2055/1750 MHz | Link

1080p Extreme
4751 | Intel4770K94 | I7 4770K @ 4300MHz | 12GB DDR3-1600 CL9 | RTX 2060 @ 2055/1750 MHz | Link


----------



## Schrotti (25. Januar 2019)

1080p Extreme

10235 | Schrotti | Intel i9-7900X @ 5000MHz | 32GB DDR4-2800 CL 16-18-18-36-1T | RTX 2080Ti @ 2130/8100MHz | Link


----------



## ShirKhan (26. Januar 2019)

*UPDATE*

Dazu ist ein kalter Wintersamstagmorgen da, oder?

*1080p Extreme*

6136 | nilssohn | i5 8600k @ 5100MHz | 16GB DDR4-3466 CL 16-18-18-37-1T | RTX 2070 @ 2070-2160/8250MHz | Link

*4K optimized*

8156 | nilssohn | i5 8600k @ 5100MHz | 16GB DDR4-3466 CL 16-18-18-37-1T | RTX 2070 @ 2070-2160/8250MHz | Link

*8K optimized*

3536 | nilssohn | i5 8600k @ 5100MHz | 16GB DDR4-3466 CL 16-18-18-37-1T | RTX 2070 @ 2070-2160/8250MHz | Link


----------



## freak094 (26. Januar 2019)

kurzer Test 

*8K optimized

*6015 | freak094 | Ryzen 7 1700 @ 4029Mhz | 16GB DDR4-3400 CL 14-13-13-21-1T | RTX 2080 Ti @ 2115-2175/7950Mhz | Link


----------



## Ruvinio (29. Januar 2019)

Ich dann auch mal:

*1080p Extreme*

6007 | Ruvinio | Intel i7-7700K @ 4500MHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-16-16-36-2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1999-2050/5505MHz Link

Mainboard: ASRock Z270M Pro4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShirKhan (1. Februar 2019)

Immer in der Hoffnung, dass @D@rk derzeit nur sehr beschäftigt ist und sich bald wieder um seinen Thread kümmern kann: *UPDATE*

Mit dem Gigabyte-Bios (+40W TDP) hats noch mal einen Schlag nach oben getan, in allen Kategorien. Mit Lüftkühlung protze ich nicht mehr, denn die Kaltluft, die für die Läufe zugeführt wurde, ersetzt vermutlich eine ordentliche  Wasserkühlung.


Das neue 720p-Ergebnis wird mich wohl für eine Weile in den Top 10 halten, auch wenn das zugegebenermaßen ein halber CPU-Benchmark ist. @IICARUS: Das lässt du nicht auf dir sitzen, oder? 
Bei 1080p Extreme sortiert sich meine Non-A-2070 weiterhin tief im 1080 Ti-Land ein.
In 4K und 8K hält sie dagegen Respektabstand zu den großen Pascals; immerhin führt sie dort im Moment das Verfolgerfeld an.
*720p Low*
34972 | nilssohn | i5 8600k @ 5200 MHz | 16GB DDR4-3466 CL 16-18-18-37-1T | RTX 2070 @ 2145-2160/2025MHz | Link

*1080p Extreme*
6308 | nilssohn | i5 8600k @ 5100 MHz | 16GB DDR4-3466 CL 16-18-18-37-1T | RTX 2070 @ 2115-2130/2050MHz | Link

*4K Optimized*
8413 | nilssohn | i5 8600k @ 5100 MHz | 16GB DDR4-3466 CL 16-18-18-37-1T | RTX 2070 @ 2115-2130/2050MHz | Link

*8K*
3644| nilssohn | i5 8600k @ 5100 MHz | 16GB DDR4-3466 CL 16-18-18-37-1T | RTX 2070 @  2115-2130/2050MHz | Link


----------



## Marcelfragy (3. Februar 2019)

720p Low
38204 | marcelfragy | i9 9900K @ 5300 MHz | 32GB DDR4-4133 CL 17-19-19-39-2T | Evga GTX 1080Ti XC2  @ -1950/5500Mhz

https://s15.directupload.net/images/190203/62o777d3.jpg


----------



## IICARUS (3. Februar 2019)

nilssohn schrieb:


> @IICARUS: Das lässt du nicht auf dir sitzen, oder?


Hmmm....  

*UPDATE:*

*720p Low*
35531 | IICARUS | i9 9900K @ 5400 MHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 CL 15-17-17-35-2T | MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Sea Hawk EK X @ 2130/8375 MHz | Link

*1080p Extreme*
7824 | IICARUS | i9 9900K @ 5400 MHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 CL 15-17-17-35-2T | MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Sea Hawk EK X @ 2130/8375 MHz | Link

*4K Optimized*
10239 | IICARUS | i9 9900K @ 5400 MHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 CL 15-17-17-35-2T | MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Sea Hawk EK X @ 2130/8375 MHz | Link

*8K Optimized*
4398 | IICARUS | i9 9900K @ 5400 MHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 CL 15-17-17-35-2T | MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Sea Hawk EK X @ 2130/8375 MHz | Link

Fertig....


----------



## ForceScout (3. Februar 2019)

720P LOW
31199 | ForceScout | i7-8700k @4900Mhz | 32GB DDR4-3200 CL16-18-18-18-38-2T | GTX1080 @ 2088Mhz/10080 Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1080P EXTREME
4366 | ForceScout | i7-8700k @4900Mhz | 32GB DDR4-3200 CL16-18-18-18-38-2T | GTX1080 @ 2088Mhz/10080Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShirKhan (3. Februar 2019)

@IICARUS: Wär auch zu schön gewesen ...  Dann warte ich eben weiter auf mein erstes prominentes 2080-Opfer.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Februar 2019)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Mit dem Gigabyte-Bios (+40W TDP) hats noch mal einen Schlag nach oben getan, in allen Kategorien. Mit Lüftkühlung protze ich nicht mehr, denn die Kaltluft, die für die Läufe zugeführt wurde, ersetzt vermutlich eine ordentliche  Wasserkühlung.


Habe noch nicht mal Kaltluft zugeführt, denn wenn ich dies mache und meine Lüfter voll laufen lasse bewegt sich die Grafikkarte kein Stuck nach unten und bleibt bei 36°C.

Aber das muss ich noch nicht mal, weil es kein Großen Unterschied macht ob ich die Lüfter normal gesteuert weiter laufen lasse und dadurch mit 43°C dann 15 MHz herunter getaktet wird. Den VRam zu übertakten macht hier mehr aus.

Kleine Korrektur... habe es mal wieder ausgetestet und es wird 15 Mhz herunter getaktet.
Sind mit OC mit der Spannung dann auch 41°C was ich dadurch halten kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bisonigor (9. Februar 2019)

Hab mein System an seine Grenzen gebracht 

*720p Low*
40701 | bisonigor | i7-8700K @ 5600Mhz | 16GB @ 4700, 18-20-20-38-400-2T | RTX 2080 Ti @ 2160/8100 |Link

UPDATE
*1080p Extreme*
10777 | bisonigor | i7-8700K @ 5500Mhz | 16GB @ 4700, 18-20-20-38-400-2T | RTX 2080 Ti @ 2190/8250 | Link

UPDATE
*4K Optimized*
14639 | bisonigor | i7-8700K @ 5500Mhz | 16GB @ 4700, 18-20-20-38-400-2T | RTX 2080 Ti @ 2190/8250 | Link

*8K Optimized
*6279 | bisonigor | i7-8700K @ 5500Mhz | 16GB @ 4700, 18-20-20-38-400-2T | RTX 2080 Ti @ 2190/8250 | Link


----------



## Marcelfragy (11. Februar 2019)

@bisonigor heftiges ergebnis  wieviel ramspannung und vccio/sa hast du für 4700Mhz verwendet?


----------



## D@rk (12. Februar 2019)

Sorry, das ich länger nichts mehr geupdatet habe.
War durch Krankheit leider nicht möglich.

Updates werden heute abend gemacht.

Hoffe ihr Postet trotzdem noch weiter


----------



## bisonigor (12. Februar 2019)

Marcelfragy schrieb:


> @bisonigor heftiges ergebnis  wieviel ramspannung und vccio/sa hast du für 4700Mhz verwendet?



Danke! 
RAMSpannung 1,55V
IO und SA 1,4V


----------



## D@rk (13. Februar 2019)

! Alles up2date 

Dankeschön für´s warten


----------



## Eragoss (19. Februar 2019)

*720p Low
*31816 | Eragoss | i9-9900K @ 5000Mhz | 32GB @ 3600, 17-18-18-39-631-2T | RTX 2080 Ti @ 2085-2100/8250 | Link *

1080p Extreme
*9599 | Eragoss | i9-9900K @ 5000Mhz | 32GB @ 3600, 17-18-18-39-631-2T | RTX 2080 Ti @ 1930-1980/8250 |  Link *

4K Optimized
*13136 | Eragoss | i9-9900K @ 5000Mhz | 32GB @ 3600, 17-18-18-39-631-2T | RTX 2080 Ti @ 1915-1980/8250 | Link*

8K Optimized
*5704 | Eragoss | i9-9900K @ 5000Mhz | 32GB @ 3600, 17-18-18-39-631-2T | RTX 2080 Ti @ 1905-1950/8250 | Link 

Grafikkarte ist die relativ preiswerte (in Relation zu anderen Custom Modellen) Palit GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Dual Aktiv. Bei 720p war ich eher im CPU limit und die Karte hatte sich auch mal auf 1500 Mhz runter getaktet, aber wenn mal Last anlag waren es 2085 bzw 2100 Mhz. Ich hab das neuste Bios Update der Palit Webseite installiert, wodurch das Powerlimit von 280 Watt auf 310 Watt angeglichen wurde. 
(wer die Karte hat, das Bios Update ging Kinderleicht / hat einen Installationsassistent).


----------



## Eragoss (25. Februar 2019)

Hab meinen Speicher übertaktet, was doch noch einiges gebracht hat (vorher 31816, jetzt 35581). Update gibt es nur für den nicht Grafik limitierenden 720p Benchmark  

Update:
*720p Low
35581 | Eragoss | i9-9900K @ 5000Mhz | 32GB @ 4000, 18-18-18-38-700-2T | RTX 2080 Ti @ 2020-2040/8100 | Link

*


----------



## IICARUS (26. Februar 2019)

720p Low
38070 | IICARUS | i9 9900K @ 5500 MHz | 16GB DDR4-3975 CL 17-18-18-32-2T | MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Sea Hawk EK X @ 2175/8400 MHz | Link

1080p Extreme
7862 | IICARUS | i9 9900K @ 5500 MHz | 16GB DDR4-3975 CL 17-18-18-32-2T | MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Sea Hawk EK X @ 2175/8400 MHz | Link

4K Optimized
10342 | IICARUS | i9 9900K @ 5500 MHz | 16GB DDR4-3975 CL 17-18-18-32-2T | MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Sea Hawk EK X @ 2175/8400 MHz | Link


----------



## D@rk (26. Februar 2019)

Alles up-2-date


----------



## Eragoss (27. Februar 2019)

Sop, konnte nochmal ein wenig raus holen. Mit 5.2 Ghz hatte ich weniger Punkte, vermute mal das da bereits zu viele Fehler produziert werden.

Update:
*720p Low
36489 | Eragoss | i9-9900K @ 5100Mhz | 32GB @ 4000, 18-19-19-39-400-2T | RTX 2080 Ti @ 2020-2040/8100 | Link*


----------



## Eragoss (27. Februar 2019)

Sop, konnte nochmal ein wenig raus holen. 

Update:
*720p Low
36489 | Eragoss | i9-9900K @ 5100Mhz | 32GB @ 4000, 18-19-19-39-400-2T | RTX 2080 Ti @ 2020-2040/8100 |Link


(Bild Link aktualisiert, war vor kurzem der falsche Screenshot verlinkt)


*


----------



## ShirKhan (3. März 2019)

*** Update ***

1080p Extreme:
6343 | nilssohn | i5-8600K @ 5100Mhz | 16GB @ 3466, 16-18-18-28-450-1T | RTX 2070 @ 2115/8250 |Link

4K Optimized:
8482 | nilssohn | i5-8600K @ 5100Mhz | 16GB @ 3466, 16-18-18-28-450-1T | RTX 2070 @ 2115/8200 |Link


----------



## ShirKhan (10. März 2019)

*** Update *** nach Umbau auf GPU-Wasserkühlung

1080p Extreme:
6429 | nilssohn | i5-8600K @ 5200Mhz | 16GB @ 3466, 16-18-18-28-450-1T | RTX 2070 @ 2145/8250 | Link

4K Optimized:
8572 | nilssohn | i5-8600K @ 5200Mhz | 16GB @ 3466, 16-18-18-28-450-1T | RTX 2070 @ 2145/8250 | Link

8K Optimized:
3677 | nilssohn | i5-8600K @ 5200Mhz | 16GB @ 3466, 16-18-18-28-450-1T | RTX 2070 @ 2145/8250 | Link


----------



## Horilein (11. März 2019)

1080p Extreme:
5265 | Horilein | i7-3770 @ 4400Mhz | 16GB @ 1433, 9-9-9-24-2T | RTX 2060 @ 2160/7950 | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (12. März 2019)

So auch mal was durchgehauen.
1080p Extrem:
6382 | Gurdi | i7-6700K @ 4400Mhz | 24GB @ 2933, 13-15-15-28 | Radeon VII @ 2089/1265 | Link

4K Optimized:
8929 | Gurdi | i7-6700K @ 4400Mhz | 24GB @ 2933, 13-15-15-28 | Radeon VII @ 2062/1265 | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (12. März 2019)

Ups.. hab ja lange nicht mehr mitgemacht.

4K Optimizied

14044 | HisN | Intel 5960X@4.5Ghz | 4x16GB DDR4 @ 3200Ghz, 16,18,18,38,2T | Nvidia Titan RTX @ 2040Mhz/8000Mhz | Link


8K Optimizied

6156 | HisN | Intel 5960X@4.5Ghz | 4x16GB DDR4 @ 3200Ghz, 16,18,18,38,2T | Nvidia Titan RTX @ 2010Mhz/8000Mhz | Link


----------



## D@rk (12. März 2019)

Dankeschön 
Alles Up-2-Date


----------



## DaHell63 (12. März 2019)

Update

4K optimized

10511 |DaHell63 | i9 7920X @3.8GHz | 32GB DDR-4 3000MHz CL-15-15-17-35 2T | GTX 1080 ti @2100/6350MHz | Link
7647 |DaHell63 | i7 3930K @4.2GHz | 16GB DDR-3 2133MHz CL-9-9-11-31 2T | GTX 1080  @2100/5800MHz | Link

8K optimized

4804 |DaHell63 | i9 7920X @3.8GHz | 32GB DDR-4 3000MHz CL-15-15-17-35 2T | GTX 1080 ti @2088/6350MHz | Link
3312 |DaHell63 | i7 3930K @4.2GHz | 16GB DDR-3 2133MHz CL-9-9-11-31 2T | GTX 1080  @2100/5800MHz | Link


----------



## nonamez78 (18. März 2019)

1080p Extreme:
8763 | nonamez78 | i9 9980XE | 64GB, 3600 MHz, 15-15-15-35 | EVGA 2080 TI (WaKue) | Bild im Anhang


----------



## D@rk (21. März 2019)

Up-2-Date



nonamez78 schrieb:


> 1080p Extreme:
> 8763 | nonamez78 | i9 9980XE | 64GB, 3600 MHz, 15-15-15-35 | EVGA 2080 TI (WaKue) | Bild im Anhang



Bitte deinen Eintrag richtig ausfüllen. Es fehlt der CPU/GPU Tackt und im Screenshot fehlen die CPU-z Infos.


----------



## DaHell63 (21. März 2019)

War ich wohl mit meinem kleinen update zu spät 

1080p extreme

6493 |DaHell63 | i9 7920X @3.8GHz | 32GB DDR-4 3000MHz CL-15-15-17-35 2T | GTX 1080 ti @2100/6400MHz | Link


----------



## D@rk (21. März 2019)

Kein Problem


----------



## DaHell63 (21. März 2019)

Noch nicht mal richtig hochgeladen und schon wieder alles  up to Date. Das ist ja mal fix .


----------



## ShirKhan (25. März 2019)

Jede aufgeschnupfte 1080ti gibt eine Kerbe. Und ist der Abstand noch so klein. 

***Update***

1080p Extreme
6447 | nilssohn | i5 8600k @5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR-4 3466 MHz CL-16-18-18-28 1T | RTX 2070 @2145/8300 MHz | Link


----------



## DaHell63 (4. April 2019)

Wieder mal ein kleines Update

1080p extreme
6503 |DaHell63 | i9 7920X @3.8GHz | 32GB DDR-4 3000MHz CL-15-15-17-35 2T | GTX 1080 ti @2100/6400MHz | Link

4K optimized
10788 |DaHell63 | i9 7920X @3.8GHz | 32GB DDR-4 3000MHz CL-15-15-17-35 2T | GTX 1080 ti @2100/6400MHz | Link

8K optimized
4896 |DaHell63 | i9 7920X @3.8GHz | 32GB DDR-4 3000MHz CL-15-15-17-35 2T | GTX 1080 ti @2100/6400MHz | Link


----------



## Mr-JiJi (10. April 2019)

4k optimized:

14799 | Mr-JiJi | i9 7920X @ 4800MHz | 32GB DDR4-3200 CL 19-19-19-46-2T | TITAN RTX @ 2100/8200MHz | Link


8k optimized:

6527 | Mr-JiJi | i9 7920X @ 4800MHz | 32GB DDR4-3200 CL 19-19-19-46-2T | TITAN RTX @ 2100/8200MHz | Link


----------



## enta (13. April 2019)

1080p extreme
10350 | enta | i9-7900X @ stock | 32GB DDR3-3600 CL 17-18-18-38-2T | RTX 2080 TI @ 2160/8300 MHz |



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## type_o (14. April 2019)

Update: 
28180 | type_o | i7-4770K @ 4400MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 11-13-13-31-1T | GTX 1060 @ 1779/2421MHz | LINK


----------



## type_o (14. April 2019)

Update: 720p 
28180 | type_o | i7-4770K @ 4400MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400CL 11-13-13-31-1T | GTX 1060 @ 1779/2421MHz | LINK


----------



## D@rk (14. April 2019)

Updates werden eingetragen.
Ich bin nur am gucken, was bei der Version1.1 verändert wurde. Bzw ob es was an den Ergebnissen ändert.

Ihr dürft es auch gerne selbst mal Gegen testen ob v1 vs 1.1 die selben Ergebnisse liefert.



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## enta (16. April 2019)

1080p extreme
10369 | enta | i9-7900X @ 4.7ghz | 32GB DDR3-3600 CL 17-18-18-38-2T | RTX 2080 TI @ 2160/8400 MHz |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klaus303 (20. April 2019)

1080p Extreme (Superposition v1.0 build 6181)
5145 | Klaus303 | i7-5820K @ 4300MHz | 16GB DDR4-2800 CL 15-15-15-35-1T | ASUS ROG Strix Radeon RX Vega 64 (EK-WB)@ 1712/1200 MHz - Link


----------



## xtremefunky (23. April 2019)

Wird zeit, dass ich mich mal ein bisschen von den Vegas abhebe. 
Nicht wundern warum der Clock in GPU-Z so niedrig ist. Durch die Mods an meiner Karte 
stimmt die Regelung (zu meinen gunsten) von Hinten bis Vorne nicht mehr 
Die MHz sind die reell anliegenden. 

1080P Extreme:

5536 |  xtremefunky | Intel i5 9600K @ 5,1GHz | 16GB DDR4-3466MHz CL 14-18-18-28-2T | VEGA 64 Nitro+ @ 1805/1190MHz | Link


----------



## D@rk (24. April 2019)

Start Post wurde erweitert 

Hier der Download-Link: Unigine Superposition Benchmark 1.1 Download
*Change Info für 1.1:*
version 1.1 of Superposition benchmark has unlocked free VR mode for the Basic edition, and improved GPU detection.

Es können also version 1.0 & 1.1 ganz normal verwendet werden. 
Dankeschön fürs warten.


----------



## Mr-JiJi (24. April 2019)

-UPDATE-

8k Optimized
6720 | Mr-JiJi | i9 7920X @4800MHz | 32GB DDR4-3200 CL 19-19-19-46-2T | TITAN RTX @ 2145/8200MHz | Link


----------



## RtZk (24. April 2019)

8K:
5721| RtZk | i7-6700k @ 4500MHz | 32GB DDR4-2966 CL 16-18-18-36-2T | Nvidia 2080 Ti @ 2000/8300MHz | Link

Takt dropt aber unter 2 Ghz (kurzen Peak auf über 2,1 Ghz gab es schon, dürfte also mit Wakü möglich sein) , ist aber noch nicht entgültig ausgetest, beim VRAM geht auch noch etwas.


----------



## xtremefunky (2. Juni 2019)

Ich hab hier auch meinen Score für die VEGA 56 Strix, die dem einen oder anderen vielleicht die Augen raushauen könnte ^^. 
War gestern bei meinen Kumpel und dann wurde bis in die Nacht um 2 Superposition gebencht.
Das Ergbnis kann sich wohl sehen lassen. 


5158| TBSBXN | i5-9600k @ 4900MHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 CL 15-18-18-30-2T | RX VEGA 56 @ 1802/1110MHz | Link


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Juni 2019)

Glückwunsch zu dem Ergebnis, wobei 1802MHz auf dem Vega10 schon ne Ansage sind


----------



## D@rk (11. Juli 2019)

Schon jemand eine 5700(XT) zuhause und schon durch den Superposition gejagt?


----------



## Gurdi (12. Juli 2019)

xtremefunky schrieb:


> Ich hab hier auch meinen Score für die VEGA 56 Strix, die dem einen oder anderen vielleicht die Augen raushauen könnte ^^.
> War gestern bei meinen Kumpel und dann wurde bis in die Nacht um 2 Superposition gebencht.
> Das Ergbnis kann sich wohl sehen lassen.
> 
> ...



 Wow nicht übel.


----------



## xtremefunky (13. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wow nicht übel.



Ist mittlerweile noch höher geworden mit Timing Mods usw. Aber war und bin noch zu faul da das update zu machen für mein Kumpel xD.
Ungefähr so wie von meinen neuen Highscore... 
Hier guck mal:


----------



## Gurdi (14. Juli 2019)

xtremefunky schrieb:


> Ist mittlerweile noch höher geworden mit Timing Mods usw. Aber war und bin noch zu faul da das update zu machen für mein Kumpel xD.
> Ungefähr so wie von meinen neuen Highscore...
> Hier guck mal:



Nicht übel....Settings?


----------



## xtremefunky (14. Juli 2019)

Beide Grafikkarten knapp über 1810MHz Core und 1110 / 1150MHz HBM. 

Bei den Timings wurde jede Grafikkarte ausgelotet. Hat jeweils 2 Stunden gekostet. Aber Ergebnisse sprechen für sich würd ich sagen


----------



## Eragoss (14. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen, nach meiner GhettoMod und neuen/anderen RTX 2080TI mal ein Update.


Bei 1080p habe ich mit open Case und einer Klimaanlage nachgeholfen, sonst wäre ohne Wakü keine 56 Grad max. GPU Temp drin gewesen.
(366 Watt Power Limit) Die anderen beiden liefen mit geschlossenen Case / ohne Klimaanlage. 


Update 1080p 
10219 | Eragoss | i9-9900K @ 5200MHz | 32GB DDR4-4000 CL 17-18-18-29-2T 380 | RTX 2080TI @ 2145/2103 MHz | Link


Update 4k 
13671 | Eragoss | i9-9900K @ 5200MHz | 32GB DDR4-4000 CL 17-18-18-29-2T 380 | RTX 2080TI @ 2130/2053 MHz | Link


Update 8k
5964 | Eragoss | i9-9900K @ 5200MHz | 32GB DDR4-4000 CL 17-18-18-29-2T 380 | RTX 2080TI @ 2130/2053 MHz | Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juli 2019)

4k Opt
7326 | Gurdi | i7-6700K @ 4400MHz | 24GB DDR4-2933 CL 13-15-15-28-2T | RX 5700 @ 2100/1900 MHz | Link







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juli 2019)

1080p Extrem

5231 | Gurdi | i7-6700K @ 4400MHz | 24GB DDR4-2933 CL 13-15-15-28-2T | RX 5700 @ 2100/1900 MHz  Link


----------



## Mr-JiJi (17. Juli 2019)

So jetzt auch mal in 4k...


4k Optimized:

15192 | Mr-JiJi | i9 7920X @ 4700MHz | 64GB DDR4-4000 CL 18-19-19-39-2T | Titan RTX @ 2145/2125MHz | Link


----------



## D@rk (18. Juli 2019)

Alles up-2-date  die erste 5700XT ist auch eingetragen

Edit: Doch keine XT


----------



## Gurdi (18. Juli 2019)

D@rk schrieb:


> Alles up-2-date  die erste 5700XT ist auch eingetragen



Es ist eine *non XT*


----------



## Ion (18. Juli 2019)

Der Takt der Karte schwankt relativ stark und ist mal auf 1950 MHz und dann wieder auf 1711 MHz, ich habe daher etwas in der Mitte angegeben, denke das passt so. Alles auf Stock, was die GPU angeht.*

720p:*

20280 | Ion | Ryzen 7 1700 @ 3600 MHz | 32GB DDR4-3000 CL 16-18-18-38-1T | Sapphire RX 5700 XT @ 1820/1750 MHz | Link

*1080p:*

4990 | Ion | Ryzen 7 1700 @ 3600 MHz | 32GB DDR4-3000 CL 16-18-18-38-1T | Sapphire RX 5700 XT @ 1820/1750 MHz | Link

*4k:*

6945 | Ion | Ryzen 7 1700 @ 3600 MHz | 32GB DDR4-3000 CL 16-18-18-38-1T | Sapphire RX 5700 XT @ 1820/1750 MHz | Link

*8k:*

2894 | Ion | Ryzen 7 1700 @ 3600 MHz | 32GB DDR4-3000 CL 16-18-18-38-1T | Sapphire RX 5700 XT @ 1820/1750 MHz | Link


----------



## Gurdi (19. Juli 2019)

Jetzt haben wir die erste XT.  Lass dich mal im Navi Thread blicken Ion


----------



## D@rk (19. Juli 2019)

Danke @ION
Jetzt sind beide 5700 & 5700XT vertreten


----------



## Ion (19. Juli 2019)

Die Punktzahl ist trotzdem sehr ernüchternd. Der Benchmark scheint Nvidia Karten eher zu liegen


----------



## cordonbleu (19. Juli 2019)

Dann will ich mal die gute alte Vega 56 nicht in Vergessenheit geraten lassen. 

1080p extreme 
4500 | cordonbleu | Ryzen 5 2600x @ 3600 MHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 CL 16-18-18-38-1T | MSI Vega 56 @ 1552/955 MHz | Link


----------



## openSUSE (4. August 2019)

4k:
8040| openSUSE | Ryzen 2600 @4000MHz | 32 GB DDR4-3066 CL16-16-16-30-1T | AMD RX 5700 XT @ 2000/1840 Mhz |Link


----------



## Kirby01978 (6. August 2019)

Na dann hau ich auch mal einen rein für die Sapphire Pulse 56 
*Edit*: Das mit dem Link bekomm ich nicht hin - keine der Methoden funktioniert oder ich mache etwas komplett falsch

1080p Extreme: 

4578 | Kirby01978 | i7 4790k @4200Mhz | 16GB DDR3 10-12-12-31 | Vega 56 Sapphire Pulse @1657/980Mhz​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D@rk (7. August 2019)

Kirby01978 schrieb:


> Na dann hau ich auch mal einen rein für die Sapphire Pulse 56
> *Edit*: Das mit dem Link bekomm ich nicht hin - keine der Methoden funktioniert oder ich mache etwas komplett falsch
> 
> 1080p Extreme:
> ...



Kein Problem,
habe dich mit Link hinzugefügt.

P.S.
Alles Up-2-Date


----------



## Kirby01978 (7. August 2019)

D@rk schrieb:


> Kein Problem,
> habe dich mit Link hinzugefügt.
> 
> P.S.
> Alles Up-2-Date



Danke Dir


----------



## Snoopy69 (13. August 2019)

Inoffziell #40 im 4K-Global-Leaderboard, da nur free-Version und #3 hier im Forum
(GPU 2190MHz - RAM 8400MHz)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (13. August 2019)

Klein Ryzen 3600 will auch mitmachen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D@rk (13. August 2019)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Inoffziell #40 im 4K-Global-Leaderboard, da nur free-Version und #3 hier im Forum
> (GPU 2190MHz - RAM 8400MHz)
> 
> 
> ...





Duvar schrieb:


> Klein Ryzen 3600 will auch mitmachen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitte eure Systemdaten richtig Posten (siehe Post1).
Erst dann kann ich euch eintragen.


----------



## IluBabe (15. September 2019)

720p
Stock:
22921 | Ilubabe | i7-4770K @ 4620MHz | 2x8GB TridentX DD3 2410 CL 10-12-12-30-1T | MSI GTX 1060 OC 3GB @ 1759/2002MHz
Übertaktet:
25366 | Ilubabe | i7-4770K @ 4620MHz | 2x8GB TridentX DD3 2410 CL 10-12-12-30-1T | MSI GTX 1060 OC 3GB @ 1935/2385MHz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1080p medium
Stock:
8246 | Ilubabe | i7-4770K @ 4620MHz | 2x8GB TridentX DD3 2410 CL 10-12-12-30-1T | MSI GTX 1060 OC 3GB @ 1759/2002MHz
Übertaktet:
9257 | Ilubabe | i7-4770K @ 4620MHz | 2x8GB TridentX DD3 2410 CL 10-12-12-30-1T | MSI GTX 1060 OC 3GB @ 1935/2385MHz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1080p high
Stock
5620 | Ilubabe | i7-4770K @ 4620MHz | 2x8GB TridentX DD3 2410 CL 10-12-12-30-1T | MSI GTX 1060 OC 3GB @ 1759/2002MHz
Übertaktet:
6345 | Ilubabe | i7-4770K @ 4620MHz | 2x8GB TridentX DD3 2410 CL 10-12-12-30-1T | MSI GTX 1060 OC 3GB @ 1935/2385MHz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1080p extreme
Stock:
1969 | Ilubabe | i7-4770K @ 4620MHz | 2x8GB TridentX DD3 2410 CL 10-12-12-30-1T | MSI GTX 1060 OC 3GB @ 1759/2002MHz
Übertaktet:
2239 | Ilubabe | i7-4770K @ 4620MHz | 2x8GB TridentX DD3 2410 CL 10-12-12-30-1T | MSI GTX 1060 OC 3GB @ 1935/2385MHz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4k
Stock:
2829 | Ilubabe | i7-4770K @ 4620MHz | 2x8GB TridentX DD3 2410 CL 10-12-12-30-1T | MSI GTX 1060 OC 3GB @ 1759/2002MHz
Übertaktet:
3269 | Ilubabe | i7-4770K @ 4620MHz | 2x8GB TridentX DD3 2410 CL 10-12-12-30-1T | MSI GTX 1060 OC 3GB @ 1935/2385MHz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (15. September 2019)

Und dazu waren jetzt fünf einzelne Posts nötig? Warum packst du das nicht in einen?


----------



## IluBabe (15. September 2019)

Ion schrieb:


> Und dazu waren jetzt fünf einzelne Posts nötig? Warum packst du das nicht in einen?


Um Erbsenzählern wie dir auf die ... zu gehen und nun **zensiert**

720p Übertaktet:
15817 | Ilubabe | i7-4770K @ 4620MHz | 2x8GB TridentX DD3 2410 CL 10-12-12-30-1T | Zotac GTX 770 AMP 2GB @ 1200/1252/1950MHz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1080p extreme Übertaktet:
733 | Ilubabe | i7-4770K @ 4620MHz | 2x8GB TridentX DD3 2410 CL 10-12-12-30-1T | Zotac GTX 770 AMP 2GB @ 1200/1252/1950MHz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4k Übertaktet:
1005 | Ilubabe | i7-4770K @ 4620MHz | 2x8GB TridentX DD3 2410 CL 10-12-12-30-1T | Zotac GTX 770 AMP 2GB @ 1200/1252/1950MHz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*INU-Edit: Achte bitte mal etwas auf deine Wortwahl!*


----------



## Duvar (18. September 2019)

720p

30497 | Duvar | Ryzen 5 3600 @ 4.275 MHz | 16GB DDR4-3800 CL 14-15-13-22-1T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1821/1579 MHz | Link


----------



## julian35152 (19. September 2019)

1080p Extrem - 

9020 | julian35152 | Ryzen 7 3700X 4.3GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-17-17-35-1T | RTX 2080ti @1905/7450 MHz





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





4K -

12148 | julian35152 | Ryzen 7 3700X 4.3GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-17-17-35-1T | RTX 2080ti @1905/7450 MHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




8K - 

5269 | julian35152 | Ryzen 7 3700X 4.3GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-17-17-35-1T | RTX 2080ti @1905/7450 MHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D@rk (25. September 2019)

Alles Up-2-Date.

*! Bitte denkt an die Links und die Anordnung !

Ein Eintrag in die Highscore-Liste erfolgt nur, wenn ihr nach diesem Schema postet:
Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und  Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Link

*


----------



## EyRaptor (29. September 2019)

720p

33187 | EyRaptor | Ryzen 5 3600 @ 4.25-4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3733 CL 14-14-14-22-1T | 5700XT @ 2150/952 MHz |  Link

BCLK bei 101 mhz, soll ich die Taktraten dann auf die real anliegenden ändern?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Duvar
du kannst auf deinen Score bestimmt noch was drauflegen.


----------



## IluBabe (29. September 2019)

So dann noch ne Batterie meiner neuen GTX 1070er

720p
Stock:
27023 | Ilubabe | i7-4770K @ 4620MHz | 2x8GB TridentX DD3 2410 CL 10-12-12-30-1T | Asus Strix Rog GTX 1070 8G @ 1606/1783/2002MHz
Übertaktet:
28431 | Ilubabe | i7-4770K @ 4620MHz | 2x8GB TridentX DD3 2410 CL 10-12-12-30-1T | Asus Strix Rog GTX 1070 8G @ 1731/2126/2352MHz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1080p medium
Stock:
12664 | Ilubabe | i7-4770K @ 4620MHz | 2x8GB TridentX DD3 2410 CL 10-12-12-30-1T | Asus Strix Rog GTX 1070 8G @ 1606/1783/2002MHz
Übertaktet:
14360 | Ilubabe | i7-4770K @ 4620MHz | 2x8GB TridentX DD3 2410 CL 10-12-12-30-1T | Asus Strix Rog GTX 1070 8G @ 1731/2126/2352MHz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1080p high
Stock:
9129 | Ilubabe | i7-4770K @ 4620MHz | 2x8GB TridentX DD3 2410 CL 10-12-12-30-1T | Asus Strix Rog GTX 1070 8G @ 1606/1783/2002MHz
Übertaktet:
10369 | Ilubabe | i7-4770K @ 4620MHz | 2x8GB TridentX DD3 2410 CL 10-12-12-30-1T | Asus Strix Rog GTX 1070 8G @ 1716/2101/2352MHz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1080p extreme
Stock:
3491 | Ilubabe | i7-4770K @ 4620MHz | 2x8GB TridentX DD3 2410 CL 10-12-12-30-1T | Asus Strix Rog GTX 1070 8G @ 1606/1783/2002MHz
Übertaktet:
3891 | Ilubabe | i7-4770K @ 4620MHz | 2x8GB TridentX DD3 2410 CL 10-12-12-30-1T | Asus Strix Rog GTX 1070 8G @ 1716/2101/2352MHz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4k
Stock:
XXX
Übertaktet:
6276 | Ilubabe | i7-4770K @ 4620MHz | 2x8GB TridentX DD3 2410 CL 10-12-12-30-1T | Asus Strix Rog GTX 1070 8G @ 1731/2101/2352MHz
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8k
Stock:
2474 | Ilubabe | i7-4770K @ 4620MHz | 2x8GB TridentX DD3 2410 CL 10-12-12-30-1T | Asus Strix Rog GTX 1070 8G @ 1606/1783/2002MHz
Übertaktet:
2720 | Ilubabe | i7-4770K @ 4620MHz | 2x8GB TridentX DD3 2410 CL 10-12-12-30-1T | Asus Strix Rog GTX 1070 8G @ 1731/2101/2352MHz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (30. September 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> 720p
> 
> 32386 | EyRaptor | Ryzen 5 3600 @ 4.25-4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3733 CL 14-14-14-22-1T | 5700XT @ 2150/952 MHz |  Link
> 
> ...



Hast aber echt einen heftigen Score hingelegt, dein DR RAM reißt es da höchstwahrscheinlich raus.
Hab mich aber verbessern können. Hast dein Score aber falsch angegeben, dein Screen zeigt was anderes und das was du geschrieben hast was anderes...
Deine min FPS sind aber sehr gering.

720p

32939 | Duvar | Ryzen 5 3600 @ 4.383 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3800 CL 14-14-14-22-1T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1801/1579 MHz | Link



FunFact: Hier mal noch ein run im Async mode und 4400CL16, auch ein gar nicht mal so schlechtes Resultat:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyRaptor (30. September 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hast dein Score aber falsch angegeben, dein Screen zeigt was anderes und das was du geschrieben hast was anderes...



Danke für den Hinweis. Ist korrigiert.



Duvar schrieb:


> Deine min FPS sind aber sehr gering.



Liegt vllt. am harten GPU oc, hatte auch nen stutter drin.


----------



## Dudelll (30. September 2019)

Nochmal ein Update mit 4,3Ghz und neuem Ram, zwar immer noch nicht die 33k, aber es geht schonmal in die Richtung 

720p:

32233 | Dudelll | Ryzen 5 3600 @ 4.3 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3733 CL 16-19-16-36-1T | Vega 64 @ 1650/1000 MHz | Link


----------



## Dudelll (3. November 2019)

Und nochmal ein Update mit 4,4Ghz , sind dann auch endlich mal die 33k mit drin 

720p:

33331 | Dudelll | Ryzen 5 3600 @ 4.4 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3733 CL 16-19-16-36-1T | Vega 64 @ 1720/1000 MHz | Link


----------



## EyRaptor (4. November 2019)

Wow, nochmal einen mit dem 3600 draufgelegt  ... aber es hätten trotzdem ruhig noch 2 Punkte mehr sein können.


----------



## Dudelll (4. November 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Wow, nochmal einen mit dem 3600 draufgelegt  ... aber es hätten trotzdem ruhig noch 2 Punkte mehr sein können.



Im Sammelthread ist einer mit nem 3600 der auf 4,5Ghz läuft, damit könnten auch >34k drin sein dann


----------



## D@rk (4. November 2019)

Alle Ergebnisse werde im laufe des Tages eingetragen 
Danke für die Score´s


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (6. November 2019)

720:
7010 | Verruckt-Birdman | Phenom II X4 940 @ 3,3 GHz | 4GB DDR2 800 CL 6 | Geforce 750 Ti @ 1033/1350 MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (8. November 2019)

(obiges Ergebnis bitte ignorieren)

720:
7271 | Verruckt-Birdman | Phenom II X4 940 @ 3,0 GHz | 4GB DDR2 800 CL 6 | Geforce 750 Ti @ 1033/1350 MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snoopy69 (20. November 2019)

Neuer, persönlicher Rekord mit MORA2 zum Testen im 10°C kühlen Kniestock (Wassertemp. idle 15°C / load 18°C) @ 2220/8500MHz GPU/RAM 
(inoffiziell Global #33 @ 4K optimized)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:
Schon wieder CPU-Z vergessen...
Ok, beim nächsten mal


----------



## Snoopy69 (21. November 2019)

Jetzt aber...

offiziell im global 4K optimized Leaderboard

4K:
14509 | Snoopy69 | i9-9900K @ 5200MHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-18-18-38-2T | 2080Ti @ 2235/8500MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snoopy69 (23. November 2019)

Diesmal mit dem Chiller (7-8°C load)

offiziell #24 im global 4K optimized Leaderboard

4K:
14656 | Snoopy69 | i9-9900K @ 5200MHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-18-18-38-2T | RTX 2080Ti @ 2250/8500MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (23. November 2019)

Nice,
ich versauer mit meiner Uralt-Lahm-CPU im hinteren Teil unglaublich im CPU-Limit^^


----------



## Snoopy69 (24. November 2019)

Das Ende? Hier mit 4°C kaltem Wasser...
Immer noch #24

4K:
14670 | Snoopy69 | i9-9900K @ 5146MHz | 16GB DDR4-3255 CL 17-19-19-40-2T | RTX 2080Ti @ 2250/8500MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaHell63 (30. November 2019)

Knapp auf Platz 1 unter den GTX 1080ern  in 4K vorgearbeitet  .

4K optimized
7924 | DaHell63 | R9 3900X ~@4300MHz | 32GB DDR4- 3200 16-17-17-35-1T | GTX 1080 @2100/5800MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (30. November 2019)

*1080p Extreme:*
6217 | Ion | Ryzen 7 1700 @ 3600 MHz | 32GB DDR4-2400 CL 16-18-18-38-1T | RTX 2070 Super @ 1900/7000MHz | Link

Und mit OC:

*1080p Extreme:*
6663 | Ion | Ryzen 7 1700 @ 3600 MHz | 32GB DDR4-2400 CL 16-18-18-38-1T | RTX 2070 Super @ 2050/7250MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Karte kann bestimmt noch mehr. Ich habe die Grenzen noch nicht ausgelotet.


----------



## cordonbleu (1. Dezember 2019)

Die gute Vega 56 Pulse an der Kotzgrenze  

4K Optimized: 
6533 | cordonbleu | Ryzen 5 3600 @ 4000MHz | 16GB DDR4-3600 CL 14-18-14-32-1T | RX Vega 56 @ 1682 / 980 MHz | Link


----------



## Snoopy69 (7. Dezember 2019)

Wieder #24 zurückerkämpft  (diesmal mit dem 3950X)
(musste weitere Benches vorzeitig abbrechen wegen Kondensation )

4K:
14680 | Snoopy69 | RYZEN 9 3950X @ 4200MHz | 16GB DDR4-3400 CL 14-14-14-34-1T | RTX 2080Ti @ 2250/8500MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (9. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe mit der 2070 Super jetzt mal einen interessanten Test gemacht. 1080p Extreme und dann Power Limit auf 58% gestellt (=125W).
Damit erreiche ich immer noch 5491 Punkte, was laut den Leaderboards auf dem Niveau einer 1080 Ti mit 1900 MHz, einer Radeon VII und einer RTX 2070 non-Super mit 2100 MHz liegt. Bei max. 125W! 
Der Takt lag so bei 1650 MHz herum, und Speicher habe ich nicht hochgetaktet.


----------



## DaHell63 (28. Dezember 2019)

Kleines Update (für alle die selbe Einstellung, deshalb nur ein Link)

1080p 
4678 | DaHell63 | R9 3900X @~ 4200MHz | 32GB DDR4-3200 CL 14-17-17-34-1T | GTX 1080 @2100/1451MHz

4K
7927 | DaHell63 | R9 3900X @~ 4200MHz | 32GB DDR4-3200 CL 14-17-17-34-1T | GTX 1080 @2100/1451MHz

8K
3521 | DaHell63 | R9 3900X @~ 4200MHz | 32GB DDR4-3200 CL 14-17-17-34-1T | GTX 1080 @2100/1451MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (28. Dezember 2019)

Im Mittelmaß mit der ASUS ROG Strix 5700 XT aber diese ist ja per Treiber auch auf Stromverbrauch und Lautstärke optimiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin aber zufrieden.

i7 6700k @4300MHz | Crucial 32GB DDR4-3200 | Asus ROG Strix 5700 XT Gaming


----------



## -Shorty- (28. Dezember 2019)

Erster Run, erstmal mit 4,8 GHz.

4K
9797 |-Shorty-| i7 9700K @ 4800 MHz| 32 GB DDR4-3200 CL 15-15-15-35-2T| RTX2080 @ 1990/8000MHz| LINK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (3. Januar 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Erster Run, erstmal mit 4,8 GHz.



Kannst du mal einen Run bei 1080p Extreme machen? 
Mich interessiert, wie sich die normale 2080 gegen meine 2070 Super schlägt


----------



## Sinusspass (18. Januar 2020)

Einmal in 4k:

4k optimized
20039 | Sinusspass | Ryzen 7 2700@4040Mhz | 64 GB DDR4-3232 CL 16-18-18-38-1T | 2xRTX 2080ti@2115/8300 Mhz | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8k optimized
11757 | Sinusspass | Ryzen 7 2700@4040Mhz | 64 GB DDR4-3232 CL 16-18-18-38-1T | 2xRTX 2080ti@2115/8300 Mhz | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LastManStanding (18. Januar 2020)

1080p Extreme Liste [Single GPU]
6259 | LastManStanding | AMD 3900X@stock | 32GB DDR4 3600Mhz CL 18-19-18-18-58, 1T| GTX1080Ti @ 2038/6003MHz | Link

GPU Minimum(@ Temp. max.) 2038MHz/ Max  2076Mhz


----------



## Snoopy69 (18. Januar 2020)

@ sinusspass

Mehr als 20.000 bei 4K optimized ist ungewöhnlich hoch. Das ist weitaus mehr als die global #1 hat


----------



## Sinusspass (18. Januar 2020)

Das sind 2 Karten, genau wie bei 8k optimized.


----------



## Snoopy69 (18. Januar 2020)

Ups, hab ich übersehen 

SLI ist bei mir lange her. Wie spielt es sich heutzutage mit SLI? Gibts da immer noch Mikroruckler?


----------



## Sinusspass (18. Januar 2020)

Mir ist nichts groß aufgefallen an Mikrorucklern, das Thema scheint vom Tisch zu sein, zumindest bei den Titeln, die ich spiele. Leider werden nur 2/3 Spiele unterstütz, aber wenn sie unterstützt werden, ist es gar nicht mal so ne schlechte Skalierung.


----------



## Snoopy69 (18. Januar 2020)

Probier mal „CapFrameX“ damit kannst du Frametimes messen

Von Intel auf Ryzen 3950X umgestiegen: Performance in bestimmten Programmen unterirdisch

Am besten bei kritischen Szenen


----------



## Sinusspass (19. Januar 2020)

So, habe drei Durchläufe im Witcher gemacht, zusammengefasst: Die Frametimes sind natürlich instabiler als mit einer Karte, man merkt das auch sporadisch, wenn man mittels PCGH-Ultra-Config die Framerate auf 70 runterdrückt. Bei normalen Ultra-Settings erschlägt man das Problem aber einfach mit Rechenleistung, 127 Fps Average in 4k sagen glaube ich genug aus. Generell treten Spitzen nicht am laufenden Band auf, sondern einzeln, wenn auch häufiger, als mit einer Karte.
Aber genug davon, ist OT.


----------



## -Shorty- (19. Januar 2020)

Ion schrieb:


> Kannst du mal einen Run bei 1080p Extreme machen?
> Mich interessiert, wie sich die normale 2080 gegen meine 2070 Super schlägt




Glatt übersehen, ich eile.

1080p Extreme
7527 | -Shorty- | i7 9700k 5,0 GHz |  32GB DDR4-3200 CL 15 15 15 35 2T | RTX 2080 @ 2025/8000 | LINK |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist noch etwas Luft, die Temperaturen sind ja noch im Rahmen.   Wäre aber auch nur für die Punktejagd. Wenn der Eiswolf ausgetauscht ist, versuch ich mehr. Für einen AiO-Wakü-Dingens aber schon sehr gute Temperaturen.

Einen 4k mit Spotify im Hintergrund -.- noch hinterher.

4k
9956 | -Shorty- | i7 9700k 5,0 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200 CL 15 15 15 35 2T | RTX 2080 @ 2025/8000 | LINK |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (19. Januar 2020)

Heftig. Du kühlst mit einer AiO, verstehe ich das richtig? 
Meine 2070 Super macht mit max. OC so um die 6800 irgendwas Punkte. Könnte aber auch ein Einfluss der CPU sein.


----------



## -Shorty- (19. Januar 2020)

Ion schrieb:


> Heftig. Du kühlst mit einer AiO, verstehe ich das richtig?
> Meine 2070 Super macht mit max. OC so um die 6800 irgendwas Punkte. Könnte aber auch ein Einfluss der CPU sein.



Kurz OT: Ja, hab auch eine Eisbär in Betrieb, das ergibt 240mm+280mm Radiatoren dazwischen ein kleiner 120mm. 
Koppelbar dank Schnellkupplungen, welche bislang 0 Probleme machen.

Reicht für gute Benches, nach ner Stunde Anno knack ich die 45°C bei Silentbetrieb. 
Werd aber umbauen, da der Eiswolf in dieser Ausführung nicht 100% passt, die neueren Versionen haben das Problem nicht mehr.

Eben Alles mal ausprobieren.


----------



## HD6870 (20. Januar 2020)

Servus zusammen,

würde mich dann gerne auch eintragen lassen 

Der Durchschnittliche Takt der Vega 64 (Strix Custommodell) liegt bei 1650 MHz.  Max Taktraten siehe GPU-z.

Viele Grüße




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pupsi11 (20. Januar 2020)

720p Low
22783 - pupsi11 -  4790k @4,5 Ghz - Radeon VII 1800/1000Mhz - 16GB 1600Mhz CL9 DDR3 - Asus Z97 Pro Gamer - Windows 10 Pro 64 - Link

1080p medium
17318 - pupsi11 -  4790k @4,5 Ghz - Radeon VII 1800/1000Mhz - 16GB 1600Mhz CL9 DDR3 - Asus Z97 Pro Gamer - Windows 10 Pro 64 - Link


1080p high
12627 - pupsi11 -  4790k @4,5 Ghz - Radeon VII 1800/1000Mhz - 16GB 1600Mhz CL9 DDR3 - Asus Z97 Pro Gamer - Windows 10 Pro 64 - Link


1080p extreme
5536 - pupsi11 - 4790k @4,5 Ghz - Radeon VII 1800/1000Mhz - 16GB 1600Mhz CL9 DDR3 - Asus Z97 Pro Gamer - Windows 10 Pro 64 - Link

4K
7794 - pupsi11 -  4790k @4,5 Ghz - Radeon VII 1800/1000Mhz - 16GB 1600Mhz CL9 DDR3 - Asus Z97 Pro Gamer - Windows 10 Pro 64 - Link

8K
3398 - pupsi11 - 4790k @4,5 Ghz - Radeon VII 1800/1000Mhz - 16GB 1600Mhz CL9 DDR3 - Asus Z97 Pro Gamer - Windows 10 Pro 64 - Link


----------



## cordonbleu (24. Januar 2020)

Irgendwie hatte ich mal Bock meine alte 290x wieder zu verwenden und etwas zu OCen um zu schauen, was so geht. @stock macht sie 2590 Pkt im Sup_1080pextreme. 

2892 | cordonbleu | R5 3600 @ 3,6 Ghz | 32 GB DDR 4 @ 3200 Mhz CL 16  | Sapphire R9 290x @ 1350 Mhz / 1500 Mhz | Link


----------



## -Shorty- (25. Januar 2020)

Weiter geht's. 

*720p*

34115 | -Shorty- | i7 9700k 5,0 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200 CL 15 15 15 35 2T | RTX 2080 @ 2025/8000 | LINK |


*8K *

4248 | -Shorty- | i7 9700k 5,0 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200 CL 15 15 15 35 2T | RTX 2080 @ 2025/8000 | LINK |


----------



## ghost-2000 (25. Januar 2020)

Hab heut auch mal bissel meine Asus Gtx 970 Strixx bei GPU 1478Mhz und Vram 3911Mhz getestet


----------



## Da_Obst (25. Januar 2020)

*Update:*

1080p Extreme: 4248 | Da_Obst | R7 1700X @ 3700MHz | 32GB DDR4-3333MHz CL 14-14-14-34-52 1T | GTX 980Ti @ 1499/4146 MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin endlich mal dazu gekommen meine "neue" 980Ti zu testen. 
Keine Perle, macht aber trotzdem ein bisschen mehr Dampf als die vorherige Karte.


----------



## DaHell63 (13. Februar 2020)

Neu
1080p extreme
6942 | DaHell63 | R9 3900X @~ 4200MHz | 32GB DDR4-3600 CL 16-19-19-38-1T | RTX 2070 super @2100/2013MHz | Link

4K optimized
9287 | DaHell63 | R9 3900X @~ 4200MHz | 32GB DDR4-3600 CL 16-19-19-38-1T  | RTX 2070 super @2100/2013MHz |Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## equi (11. März 2020)

1080p Extreme:
6478 | equi | R7 3800X @~ 3824MHz | 32GB DDR4-3600 CL 16-19-19-39-1T | GTX 1080Ti  @2088/6264MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Shorty- (13. März 2020)

Neue Wasserkühlung verbaut. 


4k
10285 | -Shorty- | i7 9700k 5,0 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200 CL 15 15 15 35 2T | RTX 2080 @ 2130/8400 | LINK |





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (16. April 2020)

Mein GPU Takt Whaaa, dafür der Grafikspeichertakt Wuhuuu! 

4K: 
9814 | Majinvegeta20 | R7 2700X @4250 MHz | 32GB DDR4-3400 MHz CL 16-18-18-38 1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 1962/6300 MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Obst (21. April 2020)

720p Low: 
29839 | Da_Obst | R9 3900X @ Stock/PBO | 4x8 GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 16-16-16-36-52 1T | RX 5700XT @ 2100/1840 MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1080p Extreme: 
5449 | Da_Obst | R9 3900X @ Stock/PBO | 4x8 GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 16-16-16-36-52 1T | RX 5700XT @ 2100/1840 MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4k Optimized: 
7881 | Da_Obst | R9 3900X @ Stock/PBO | 4x8 GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 16-16-16-36-52 1T | RX 5700XT @ 2150/1850 MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab in letzter Zeit auf eine Navi und Zen2 umgerüstet, hier nun meine Ergebnisse.  
Beim HD und FHD kann ich noch was rausholen, muss mich da aber noch spielen. Bin mit dem Zen2 OC noch nicht so ganz warm geworden, der RAM muss auch noch optimiert werden. 
Der 4k-Run ist mein, bisher bestes Ergebnis, die 1850MHz Speichertakt durch den Bench zu schiffen ist ein bisschen tricky geht im SP4KO aber recht gut. Andere Benchmarks und Spiele verweigern sich einem so "hohem" Takt...


----------



## xtremefunky (22. April 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> 1080p Extreme:
> 5449 | Da_Obst | R9 3900X @ Stock/PBO | 4x8 GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 16-16-16-36-52 1T | RX 5700XT @ 2100/1840 MHz | Link




Erstmal kein persönlicher Hate. Beziehe mich nur rein auf die Hardware.
Das enttäuscht mich jetzt. Hätte von einer 5700XT auf 2,1GHz schon deutlich mehr erwartet


----------



## Da_Obst (23. April 2020)

xtremefunky schrieb:


> Erstmal kein persönlicher Hate. Beziehe mich nur rein auf die Hardware.
> Das enttäuscht mich jetzt. Hätte von einer 5700XT auf 2,1GHz schon deutlich mehr erwartet



Ist schon ok. 
Ich vermute mal, dass die roten Karten bei den Unigine Benchmarks mit einem Handicap spielen. Wenn man da schöne Punktzahlen haben möchte kommt man an einer grünen Karte eigentlich nicht vorbei. 
Bis jetzt hab ich zumindest noch keine RVII oder 57XT gesehen welche an eine gute 1080Ti herankommt. Musst mal einen Blick in die Leaderboards werfen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum die RVII im SP so viel besser läuft als die 57XT kann ich aber auch nicht sagen, vielleicht kann die da µ-Arch bedingt ihre Rohleistung besser ausspielen, ist ja ein "kleines" Monster das Teil.


----------



## GrafAlki (11. Mai 2020)

habe mal ein bisschen an den Schrauben meiner rx5700xt gedreht und ein recht sehenswertes Ergbnis bekommen. Der superposition Benchmark ist zwar nicht so fair für die AMD Fraktion, aber das geht ja allen roten so 

720p low  31393
1080p medium 18998
1080p high 13600
1080p extreme 5778
4k optimized 8196
8k optimized 3413

ryzen 3900x ccx1 4,5 ghz ccx2 4,55 ghz ccx3 4,3 ghz ccx4 4,425 ghz @1.35 Volt
Samsung B-dies ddr4 4400 cl 19 19 19 39  @ 3800 cl 16 16 16 36
Sapphire rx5700xt nitro+ mit More Power Tool @2230 mhz Speicher 1900mhz @1,25 Volt Spannungsversorgung 250 Watt/Ampere freigeschaltet
Rog Strix x570-e gaming 

Gekühlt mit Alphacool Eisball, Alphacool Eisblock für Sapphire rx 5700 xt, EK WB Monoblock für rog strix x570-e, NexXxos 360mm ST30, NexXxos 420mm XT45, BEquiet Silent Wings 3


----------



## xtremefunky (11. Mai 2020)

GrafAlki schrieb:


> habe mal ein bisschen an den Schrauben meiner rx5700xt gedreht und ein recht sehenswertes Ergbnis bekommen. Der superpostition Benchmark ist zwar nicht so fair für die AMD Fraktion, aber das geht ja allen roten so
> 
> 720p low  31393
> 1080p medium 18998
> ...



Wenn ich mich nicht Irre, würd ich sogar sagen du bist der Booi aus Facebook  mit dem ich heute ein wenig geschrieben hab.
Kann das sein.


----------



## GrafAlki (11. Mai 2020)

Könnte sogar sein du bist derjenige der mich darauf gebracht hat Superposition zu benchen oder? &#55358;&#56784;
Dachte mir, wenn ich mir schon die Mühe machen poste ich den Quatsch auch &#55358;&#56631;&#55356;&#57339;*&#9794;&#65039;&#55358;&#56618;


----------



## xtremefunky (9. Juli 2020)

Wird zeit, dass hier mal ein ordentlicher Score für unsere Radeonkarten reinkommt. 
Kann man sich ja nicht ansehen  

1080P Extreme:

6789 |  xtremefunky | Intel i9 9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-4200MHz CL 15-16-15-28-1T | XFX Radeon VII @ 2150/1175MHz | Link


----------



## majinvegeta20 (16. August 2020)

Frage: Ist der Thread hier überhaupt noch aktiv? 

Meine Werte wurden schon letztens nicht in der Liste übernommen. 
Ich mein man sitzt das schon ne Weile und investiert eine Menge Zeit für den perfekten Wert. Wäre ziemlich frustrierend, wenn die Arbeit am Ende ganz umsonst gewesen ist. 

Hab mal neue Werte mit einer neuen RTX 2080 Ti durchgeführt. Ich hoffe das Ergebnis wird in die Liste nun mit übernommen. Ansonsten schließt doch dann auch bitte den Thread. 

4K Optimized :
13310 | Majinvegeta20 | R7 2700X @4250 MHz | 32GB DDR4-3400 MHz CL 16-18-18-38 1T | RTX 2080 Ti @ 2145/8300 MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D@rk (17. August 2020)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Frage: Ist der Thread hier überhaupt noch aktiv?
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (17. August 2020)

OK. 

Dann wart ich mal gespannt ab.


----------



## D@rk (24. August 2020)

Alles wieder Up-2-Date 
*Danke fürs Warten*


----------



## -Shorty- (24. August 2020)

Stehe 2x in der 4k Single GPU Liste, Platz 33 und 44, ist dasselbe System, kann also 1mal raus.


----------



## D@rk (24. August 2020)

Geändert. Dankeschön für den Hinweis


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2020)

*4K Optimized :*
18265 | Gurdi  |  Ryzen 3900X @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1T | RTX 3090 ASUS TUF @ 2Ghz/1325 | *Link*

*1080p Extrem :*
13652 | Gurdi  |  Ryzen 3900X @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1T | RTX 3090 ASUS TUF @ 2Ghz/1325 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D@rk (28. September 2020)

Tabellen sind wieder da 
Danke an  @Gohrbi für die schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## Gurdi (29. September 2020)

1080p Extrem fehl ich noch in der Liste.


----------



## biosat_lost (29. September 2020)

D@rk schrieb:


> 1. * 720p Low Liste [Single GPU]*
> 
> 
> 40701bisonigori7-8700K @ 5600Mhz16GB @ 4700, 18-20-20-38-400-2TRTX 2080 Ti @ 2160/8100Link39719eeeveni7-8700K @ 5400 Mhz16GB @ 4400, 17-17-17-32-320-2TRTX 2080 Ti @ 2085/8400Link38204marcelfragyi9 9900K @ 5300 MHz32GB DDR4-4133 CL 17-19-19-39-2TEvga GTX 1080Ti XC2 @ -1950/5500MhzLink38070IICARUSi9 9900K @ 5500 MHz16GB DDR4-3975 CL 17-18-18-32-2TMSI GeForce RTX 2080 Sea Hawk EK X @ 2175/8400 MHzLink36489Eragossi9-9900K @ 5100Mhz32GB @ 4000, 18-19-19-39-400-2TRTX 2080 Ti @ 2020-2040/8100Link36243Zotac2012i5 8600K @ 5500 MHz16GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-16-16-36-2TGTX 1070 @ 2025/4700 MHzLink35598-K1ngp1n-i7-8700K @ 5200MHz16GB DDR4-3200@3300 CL 14-14-14-34-2TGTX 1080 ti @ 2126/1642MHzLink35052rtxusi7-8700K @ 5100MHz32GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-18-18-38-2TGTX 1080Ti @ 2152/5976MHzlink34972nilssohni5 8600k @ 5200 MHz16GB DDR4-3466 CL 16-18-18-37-1TRTX 2070 @ 2145-2160/2025MHzLink34115-Shorty-i7 9700k 5,0 GHz32GB DDR4-3200 CL 15 15 15 35 2TRTX 2080 @ 2025/8000LINK33331DudelllRyzen 5 3600 @ 4.4 GHz32GB DDR4-3733 CL 16-19-16-36-1TVega 64 @ 1720/1000 MHzLink33187EyRaptorRyzen 5 3600 @ 4.25-4,3 GHz32GB DDR4-3733 CL 14-14-14-22-1T5700XT @ 2150/952 MHzLink33003Painkilleraxeli7-7700K @ 5200MHz16GB DDR4-3700 CL 18-20-20-40-2TGTX 1080ti @ 2113/6311 MHzLink32939DuvarRyzen 5 3600 @ 4.383 GHz16GB DDR4-3800 CL 14-14-14-22-1TGTX 1080Ti @ 1801/1579 MHzLink32499MrHidei7-7700K @ 5000MHz16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-16-16-35-2TEVGA GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 Hybrid @ 2126/6000MHzLink31416Blackvoodooi7-8700K @ 5000MHz32GB DDR4-3866@3600 CL 18-18-18-38-2TGTX 1080ti @ 2063/6210MHzLink31199ForceScouti7-8700k @4900Mhz32GB DDR4-3200 CL16-18-18-18-38-2TGTX1080 @ 2088Mhz/10080Link31192DARPAi7-6700K @ 4900MHz16GB DDR4-3200 CL 15-15-15-35-1TGTX 980Ti @ 1431/1900MHzLink31061Zotac2012i7 4790K @ 5000 MHz16GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-11-10-31-2TGTX 1070 @ 2075/4000 MHzLink30832sYnergoni7 6900k @ 4.5GHz16GB DDR4-3288 CL 13-15-15-35 1TGTX 1080Ti @2065/6014Link30497DuvarRyzen 5 3600 @ 4.275 MHz16GB DDR4-3800 CL 14-15-13-22-1TGTX 1080Ti @ 1821/1579 MHzLink29010troppaCore i7 6950X @ 4200MHz64GB DDR4-3200 CL16-18-18-36 2TEVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 @ 2062/5899 MHzLink29875Borkenpopel1i7-5960x @ 4,4GHz32GB DDR4-3200 CL 14-14-14-34-2TGTX 1080 Ti @ 2050/6000MHzLink29839Da_ObstR9 3900X @ Stock/PBO4x8 GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 16-16-16-36-52 1TRX 5700XT @ 2100/1840 MHzLink28431Ilubabei7-4770K @ 4620MHz2x8GB TridentX DD3 2410 CL 10-12-12-30-1TAsus Strix Rog GTX 1070 8G @ 1731/2126/2352MHzLink28180type_oi7-4770K @ 4400MHz16GB DDR3-2400CL 11-13-13-31-1TGTX 1060 @ 1779/2421MHzLINK27388Darkearth27i7-4790K @ 4712MHz16GB DDR3-2400 CL11-13-13-31-1TGTX 1080Ti @ 2088/6003MHzLink27357Darkearth27Ryzen 7 2700X @ 4,350MHz16GB DDR4 3466MHz CL 14-15-14-28-1TGTX 1080Ti @ 2062/6000MHzLink26704DuvarRyzen 5 2600 @ 4.335GHz16GB DDR4-3603MHz CL 14-15-15-28-1TGTX 1080ti @ 2114/6264MHzLink26307DrDavei7 3770K @ 5.0GHz16GB DDR3 2200MHz CL 10-12-11-28 1TGTX 980 ti @1547/2114Link25655Ioni7-5775c @ 3.7GHz16GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-11-10-30-1TGTX980Ti @ 1447/3650MHzLink25473SuddenDeathStgti7 3770K @4700MHz24GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1TGTX 1080 @ 1980/5225MHz (Effektiv 10,5GHz)Link25366Ilubabei7-4770K @ 4620MHz2x8GB TridentX DD3 2410 CL 10-12-12-30-1TMSI GTX 1060 OC 3GB @ 1935/2385MHzLink25146Zotac2012i5 4690K @ 4800MHz16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-27-2TGTX 1070 @ 2025/4006MHzLink25140TheNewNowAMD Ryzen 2600x @ 4478 Mhz16GB DDR4 3090 CL 14-18-16-26-1TGTX 980Ti @ 1437/3920Link24499DaBlackSheepi9-7900X @ 4500 MHz16 GB DDR4-1600 CL 16-18-18-36-2TGTX 1070 @ 2100/2102 MHzLink24420TheNewNowRyzen 2600X @4.425Ghz16GB DDR4 3066MHz CL 14 18 16 28 1TGTX 980 Ti 1450/3857Link24092DudelllR52600X @ 4.2GHz16GB @ 3333, 14-19-15-15-35-58-1TVega64 @1700MHz/1100MHzLink23134wuchzaelRyzen 7 1700X @ 4000MHz16GB DDR4-3200 CL 14-14-14-34-1TVega 64 @ 1550/1000MHzLink22964Ioni5-4670K @ 4GHz16GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-11-10-30-1TGTX980Ti @ 1427/3600MHzLink22946Intel4770K94I7 4770K @ 4300MHz12GB DDR3-1600 CL9RTX 2060 @ 2055/1750 MHzLink22783pupsi114790k @4,5 Ghz16GB 1600Mhz CL9 DDR3Radeon VII 1800/1000MhzLink22400DerLettlerRyzen 7 1800X @ 4100MHz16GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-15-15-36-1TGTX 1080 Ti @ ~2101/6004 MHzLink22323Herbststurmi7 2600K @ 3982MHz32GB DDR3-1866 @ 1906 CL 8-9-9-22-1TGTX 1070 @ 2113/4200MHzLink21838_LS_i7 6700k @ 4.3GHz8GB DDR4 2400MHZ CL 14-14-14-35-1TASUS RTX 2070 @ 1995/1850MHzLink21429Evgasüchtigeri7-4770K @ 4000MHz16GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-10-9-28-1TR9 290 @ 1100/1700MHzLink21274PCGHGSi7-4930K @ 4000MHz16GB DDR3-2400 CL11-13-14-32-2TGTX 1070 @ 2012/4303MHzLink21121DasRegalCore i7 970 @ 4600MHz12GB DDR3-1840 CL7-9-8-24 1TNvidia Gefore TITAN Z @ 1290/4000 MHz Single GPULink21053Saguyai5 6600k @ 4,6 GHz8GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-36TSapphire 390 @ 1100/1700Link20924crisinmudE3-1230v3 @3,7Ghz (allCores)16 GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1TXFX Radeon RX Vega 56 1642/1100MHzLink20757Da_ObstR7 1700X @ 3745MHz16GB DDR4-3422MHz CL 14-14-14-34 1TGTX 980Ti @ 1220/3800 MHzLink20564D@rkAMD Threadripper 1950x @ 4106MHz32GB DDR4-3210 CL 14-14-14-28-1TGTX 1080Ti @ 2062/6210MHzLink20280IonRyzen 7 1700 @ 3600 MHz32GB DDR4-3000 CL 16-18-18-38-1TSapphire RX 5700 XT @ 1820/1750 MHzLink20044MTC001i5-4590 @ 3553MHz16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9GTX 1070Ti @ 2100MHz/4430MHzlink19989Chris-W201-FanIntel i5 2500k@4,4GHz16GB DDR3-1603 9-9-9-24-2TGTX780Ti ~1250MHz/3700MHzLink19505PCGHGSRyzen 7 1700 @ 3500MHz32GB DDR4-3200 CL14-15-15-35-2TGTX 1080 @ 1962/5006 MHzLink19276IonR7 1700 @ 3600MHz16GB DDR4-3000 CL16GTX 1070 @ 2100/4202 MHzLink18325Chris-W201-FanIntel i5 2500k@4,4GHz16GB DDR3-1603 9-9-9-24-2TGTX780 ~1110MHz/3142MHzLink18084SlartibartiIntel Xeon X5675 @ 4,438 GHz24GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24-2TGTX 1080 @ 1743/1883Link17672AmonRyzen 7 1700X@3,6GHz16GB DDR4-2400 CL 15-15-15-39-1TXFX Radeon R9 Fury 1000/500MHzLink15817Ilubabei7-4770K @ 4620MHz2x8GB TridentX DD3 2410 CL 10-12-12-30-1TZotac GTX 770 AMP 2GB @ 1200/1252/1950MHzLink12044Felgenfuzzii7-3770nonK @ 4000MHz16GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-9-9-27-2T7950 @ 1000/1250MHzLink7271Verruckt-BirdmanPhenom II X4 940 @ 3,0 GHz4GB DDR2 800 CL 6Geforce 750 Ti @ 1033/1350 MHzLink6632D@rk2x Xeon E5-2667 @ 2900MHz32GB DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-28-1TQuadro K4000 @ 811/2810 MHzLink


Warum muss das immer so komisch kompliziert sein, möchte  ich einmal mitbenchen. Da muss man erst ein 30-40€ Spiel kaufen was 100% 0h gespielt werden wird, weil 0 interessiert. Hier ist download 1.1 nicht mit meinem Betriebsystem kompatibel, 1.0 ist weg. Gibt es keinen ausagekräftigen Benchmark, den ich durchführen könnte, free to benchmark. Einer der mehr so wie furmark ist??oder so?? Aber womit man gelistet werden kann hier, irgendwo. Ich glaube irgendwie nicht daran, muss ich sagen.


----------



## D@rk (30. September 2020)

Alles nachgetrage 

@*biosat_lost*
Wie wäre es mit *Unigine Heaven *oder mit den *3DMark Legacy* Benchmarks die sind kostenfrei.
Es gibt viel auswahl an kostenfrei Benchmarks


----------



## pupsi11 (7. Oktober 2020)

720p Low:
28207 | pupsi11 | R9 3900X @ Stock/PBO -1.250v | 2x8 GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 16-16-16-36 1T | Radeon VII @ 1800/1000 MHz | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1080p Extreme
5531 | pupsi11 | R9 3900X @ Stock/PBO -1.250v | 2x8 GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 16-16-16-36 1T | Radeon VII @ 1800/1000 MHz | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*4k Optimized*
7854 | pupsi11 | R9 3900X @ Stock/PBO -1.250v | 2x8 GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 16-16-16-36 1T | Radeon VII @ 1800/1000 MHz | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*8k Optimized*
3419 | pupsi11 | R9 3900X @ Stock/PBO -1.250v | 2x8 GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 16-16-16-36 1T | Radeon VII @ 1800/1000 MHz | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ich hab nochmal in 720p mit cpu OC laufen lassen - aber auch da kommt nicht viel mehr raus.
720p Low:
28626 | pupsi11 | R9 3900X @ 4,4ghz -1.250v /PBO aus | 2x8 GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 16-16-16-36 1T | Radeon VII @ 1800/1000 MHz | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier mal der direkte vergleich mit meinem alten 4790k





						[Ranking] Unigine Superposition
					

Erster Run, erstmal mit 4,8 GHz.  4K 9797 |-Shorty-| i7 9700K @ 4800 MHz| 32 GB DDR4-3200 CL 15-15-15-35-2T| RTX2080 @ 1990/8000MHz| LINK




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				





man muss nur mal online die Ergebnisse ansehen, keine amd karte bei egal was für eine cpu. der benchmark is nur was für grüne karten.


----------



## Eragoss (27. November 2020)

*1080p Extreme*
11735 | Eragoss | i9-9900K @ 5100MHz | 32GB DDR4-1800 CL 17-18-18-39-2T | RTX 3080 @ 2100/19.000 | Link

*4k Optimized*
15401 | Eragoss | i9-9900K @ 5100MHz | 32GB DDR4-1800 CL 17-18-18-39-2T | RTX 3080 @ 2100/19.000 | Link

*8k Optimized*
6743 | Eragoss | i9-9900K @ 5100MHz | 32GB DDR4-1800 CL 17-18-18-39-2T | RTX 3080 @ 2100/19.000 | Link

(@Gurdi bei 8k sind die 1080p Extreme Ergebnisse bei Dir reingerutscht, dürfte am 1. Platz aber vermutlich nix ändern  )


----------



## Snoopy69 (27. November 2020)

*Mal „etwas andere“ Regeln - nicht dieses Pussy-8K *








						[Sammelthread] - Offizieller Nvidia RTX 3080Ti - 3090+Ti Overclocking und Modding Thread - MIT Hall Of Fame
					

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde :wink:  Vorwort: Vor 6 Jahren hab ich mal den OC Thread für die 290(X) erstellt und hab mir gedacht, ich mach jetzt mal einen 3090 Thread. Mit 18 Stunden vorm Launch bin ich etwas früh dran für den Thread, aber dann ist auch schon alles bereit:coffee: Ich geh sowieso...




					www.hardwareluxx.de
				




*Custom 4K, Shader Quality „Extreme“, Textures Quality „High“*
3894│3950X @ 4.750MHz│32GB DDR4-3600 CL 14-14-14-28-1T│3090 EVGA FTW3 Ultra Gaming @ XC3-BIOS│2040/1450MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jules.m (13. Dezember 2020)

*1080p Extreme*
6794 | jules.m | Ryzen 3900X @ 3800MHz | 32GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-16-16-39-2T | RTX 3060 Ti @1410/1779 |


----------



## zotac2012 (19. Dezember 2020)

*4k Optimized*
16048 | Zotac2012 | i5 8600K @ 5000MHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-36-2T | RTX 3080 @ 2070 /2.100 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaHell63 (19. Dezember 2020)

3060Ti...3080...da setze ich mich mal mit der 3070 dazwischen.

*1080p extreme*
9718 | DaHell63 | R9 3900X @3800MHz | 32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 16-19-19-19-36-1T | RTX 3070 @2100/2100MHz | Link


*4K optimized*
12736 | DaHell63 | R9 3900X @3800MHz | 32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 16-19-19-19-36-1T | RTX 3070 @2100/2100MHz | Link


*8K optimized*
5542 | DaHell63 | R9 3900X @3800MHz | 32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 16-19-19-19-36-1T | RTX 3070 @2100/2100MHz | Link


----------



## RajkRoske (25. Dezember 2020)

Hey ihr 
hab mich heute abend mal bisschen hingesetzt mit der karte ^^ man möge mich schlagen ^^ settings sind im bild (stammen aus dem HardwareLuxx forum)


----------



## ShirKhan (28. Dezember 2020)

Hallo @D@rk,

würdest du meinen 720p-Score (nilssohn, 34972) bitte durch diesen ersetzen?

*720p Low*
37452 | ShirKhan (nilssohn) |i5 8600K @ 5200MHz | 32GB DDR4-4200 CL 16-16-16-28 2T | RTX 2070 @ 2160/2083 | Link


----------



## EddyBaldon (5. Januar 2021)

4K optimized, RTX 3090

18324 | EddyBaldon | i7-9700K @ 5000MHz | 32GB DDR4-3200 CL 22-22-22-52-ZT | RTX 3090 @ 1860/2010MHz | https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...349293/?hash=9ab7ada01645a8d09706701af75c1489


----------



## openSUSE (10. Januar 2021)

4k Optimized
16483 | openSUSE|Ryzen 5900x @~4,6GHZ | 32GB @3800 CL 16-19-16-35-1T | RX6900XT @ 7800/2000MHz|Link


----------



## Gurdi (14. Januar 2021)

4k Optimized
16058 | Gurdi|Ryzen 5900x Curved | 32GB @3733 CL 17-21-21-41-1T | RX6800XT @ 2800/2150MHz|Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1080p Extrem
11904| Gurdi|Ryzen 5900x Curved | 32GB @3733 CL 17-21-21-41-1T | RX6800XT @ 2800/2150MHz|Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cordonbleu (14. Januar 2021)

Du musst den Memory Reiter nehmen @Gurdi


----------



## Gurdi (14. Januar 2021)

Ohh hups


----------



## Blackman2106 (16. Januar 2021)

Dann will ich auch mal
*4k Optimized*

16287 | Blackman2106 | i7-8700k@5000MHz | 16GB DDR3-4132 CL 17-17-17-38-2T | RTX 3080@2040/1306MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr-JiJi (24. Januar 2021)

*8k Optimized:

8484 | Mr-JiJi | i9 7920X @ 4500MHz | 64GB DDR4-3200 CL 17-18-18-36-2T | RTX 3090 @ 2115/2055MHz | Link*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ninja1985 (7. Februar 2021)

Nach einigen Anläufen endlich die 2080 Seahawk hinter mir gelassen 
Ist eine Asus Turbo ohne A-Chip( 1E82) mit Gainward 280W vBIOS.

*1080p Extreme:

7910* | *ninja85* | i5-8600K @ 5100MHz | 16GB DDR4 3466 CL 17-19-19-41-2T | Asus Turbo RTX 2080 @ 2160/7975MHz @ AC Eiswolf 2 | Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*4K Optimized:

10451* | *ninja85* | i5-8600K @ 5100MHz | 16GB DDR4 3466 CL 17-19-19-41-2T | Asus Turbo RTX 2080 @ 2160/7975MHz @ Eiswolf 2 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Undervoltet machen die Chips auch wirklich Spaß. Bspw. 1900MHz @0,85v bei gerade noch 150W Verbrauch und weit höheren Fps-Raten als meine alte GTX 1080 auf Anschlag übertaktet bei 200W


----------



## Snoopy69 (11. Februar 2021)

Ein Superposition-Bench, den es in der Form hier noch nicht gibt...
Bitte nur diese Settings benchen. Mitmachen erwünscht (von mir aus auch nur hier)... https://www.hardwareluxx.de/communi...3090-overclocking-und-modding-thread.1277791/

*Snoopy69 - 4099 - ASUS ROG Strix OC - 2310/1450MHz - Chilled Water 6°C (27°C)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinusspass (17. Februar 2021)

Heute mal wieder bisschen was gebencht. Hätte ich eigentlich vor paar Tagen machen sollen, da hätte ich es mit Wasser nahe am Gefrierpunkt machen können. Na was solls.

1080p Extreme (multi-GPU):

19064 | Sinusspass | Ryzen Threadripper 3960x@stock | 64 GiB DDR4-3800 CL 14-15-14-28-1T | 2xRTX 2080ti@2130/8350 MHz | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Update 4k Optimized (multi-GPU):

19064 | Sinusspass | Ryzen Threadripper 3960x@stock | 64 GiB DDR4-3800 CL 14-15-14-28-1T | 2xRTX 2080ti@2145/8400 MHz | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und extra für @Snoopy69 4k extreme:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ninja1985 (27. Februar 2021)

Lebt das Ding hier noch?


----------



## Snoopy69 (1. März 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Und extra für @Snoopy69 4k extreme:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ah, 2x 2080Ti...
Musste 2x hingucken


----------



## Sinusspass (1. März 2021)

2080ti SLI massakriert jede 3090. Wo SLI gut integriert ist und anständig skaliert, sieht eine einzelne Karte kein Land mehr.


----------



## Snoopy69 (2. März 2021)

Die Realität sieht leider anders aus. SLI taugt quasi nur noch zum Benchen


----------



## D@rk (18. März 2021)

Alles Up-2-Date


----------



## zotac2012 (20. März 2021)

*UPDATE:*

*4k Optimized
16298* | Zotac2012 | i5 8600K @5000MHz | 16GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 18-18-18-36-2T | RTX 3080 @ 2070 /2.160 | Link

*1080p Extreme
12030* | Zotac2012 | i5 8600K @5000MHz | 16GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 18-18-18-36-2T | RTX 3080 @ 2070 /2.160 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dudelll (20. März 2021)

*720p*

36705 | Dudelll | R9 5900x @ Stock | 32GB DDR4-3800 CL 16-19-16-36-1T | RX 6900 XT @ 1200/2100MHz | Link

*1080p*

11906 | Dudelll | R9 5900x @ Stock | 32GB DDR4-3800 CL 16-19-16-36-1T | RX 6900 XT @ 2610/2100MHz | Link

*4k*

16757 | Dudelll | R9 5900x @ Stock | 32GB DDR4-3800 CL 16-19-16-36-1T | RX 6900 XT @ 2630/2100MHz | Link

*8k*

6380 | Dudelll | R9 5900x @ Stock | 32GB DDR4-3800 CL 16-19-16-36-1T | RX 6900 XT @ 2520/2100MHz | Link


----------



## openSUSE (6. Juli 2021)

*UPDATE*

4k Optimized
17042 | openSUSE|Ryzen 5900x @~4,6GHZ | 32GB @3800 CL 16-19-16-35-1T | RX6900XT @ 2300/2120MHz|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheNewNow (15. Oktober 2021)

Der 5600X lief bis auf deaktiviertes SMT (hat die extra 300 Punkte gebracht, die noch gefehlt hatten) und den übertakteten RAM Stock.

720p
40953|TheNewNow|Ryzen 5 5600X@4700Mhz|32GB DDR4-3800 CL 16-20-16-38-1T|RTX 2070super @ 2040/7751Mhz|Link

Ich glaube das reicht für den ersten Platz in der 720p Rangliste. Hier ist ja leider nicht mehr viel los


----------



## bisonigor (1. Juni 2022)

*720p*

50613 | bisonigor | I9-12900KF 5,2Ghz | 32GB DDR5-6600 CL 32-38-38-2T | RTX2080TI @ 1900/7500MHz | Link


----------



## Duvar (4. Juni 2022)

Mal ne Frage, warum wird mein 12600k nicht detected?
Bei Bison scheints ja auch zu gehen. Gibts da ein Update für den Krempel oder so?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Habs neu geladen, nu gehts^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (5. Juni 2022)

Stimmt es, dass man selbst in 720p nur grottige Scores bekommt mit AMD Grafikkarten?


----------



## Defenz0r (5. Juni 2022)

Duvar schrieb:


> Stimmt es, dass man selbst in 720p nur grottige Scores bekommt mit AMD Grafikkarten?



Selbst wenn, diese Benchmarks haben praktisch keine Aussagefaehigkeit wenn es um Spiele geht, die du regelmaessig spielst.


----------



## Duvar (5. Juni 2022)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Selbst wenn, diese Benchmarks haben praktisch keine Aussagefaehigkeit wenn es um Spiele geht, die du regelmaessig spielst.


Das schon nur ich hab Scores von Leuten gesehen von 52k+ und die haben ihre CPUs nicht höher getaktet als ich und auch nur mit 8 P Cores wie ich auch, die meinten dann halt das es an der Nvidia GPU liegt, selbst in 720p low.


----------



## Defenz0r (5. Juni 2022)

Duvar schrieb:


> Das schon nur ich hab Scores von Leuten gesehen von 52k+ und die haben ihre CPUs nicht höher getaktet als ich und auch nur mit 8 P Cores wie ich auch, die meinten dann halt das es an der Nvidia GPU liegt, selbst in 720p low.



Ja aber was sagst du eigentlich? Du willst eine hohe Zahl, in einem bunten Programm, damit du was machen kannst?
Die Spiele Performance interessiert dich doch mehr, oder?

Ich habe aus gutem Grund die 5800X3D CPU gekauft, und die AMD 6950 XT. Die CPU ist besser als eine 12900KS in vielen Spielen, verbraucht sehr viel weniger. Die 6950XT genauso. Da kommt nur ne 3090 TI ran in vielen Faellen.

Aber in diesen bunten elektronischen Messlatten Dingern, da wird das schlechter abschneiden. Aber warum kuemmert dich, ob jemand auf Papier nen laengeren Wiener hat? 
Du solltest doch wissen: "Girth=length times width over angle"


----------



## PCGH_Dave (5. Juni 2022)

Duvar schrieb:


> und auch nur mit 8 P Cores wie ich auch, die meinten dann halt das es an der Nvidia GPU liegt, selbst in 720p low.


Dein 12600K hat keine 8, sondern nur 6 P-Cores 
Und jo, eine AMD-GPU kann im CPU-Limit mehr Leistung bringen. Das verpufft dann aber im GPU-Limit.


----------



## Duvar (5. Juni 2022)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Dein 12600K hat keine 8, sondern nur 6 P-Cores
> Und jo, eine AMD-GPU kann im CPU-Limit mehr Leistung bringen. Das verpufft dann aber im GPU-Limit.


Ich sprach aber von meinem 12700k mit 8 P Cores^^
Der haut den selben Score raus wie der 12600k hier in superposition.
Ich wollte einfach nur wissen, ob der Score in 720p low signifikant höher ist bei selber CPU aber mit verschiedenen Karten, also AMD vs Nvidia. Hat auch nix mit epen oder so zu tun, war nur stark verwundert.

1.35V unter Last bevor sich jemand über die idle Spannungen aufregt^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (5. Juni 2022)

Jetzt sag nicht, dass du vom 12600K auf den 12700K aufgerüstet hast


----------



## Duvar (5. Juni 2022)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Jetzt sag nicht, dass du vom 12600K auf den 12700K aufgerüstet hast


Naja was heisst aufgerüstet, sind ja beide noch hier XD
Hier mal der FH4 Demo benchrun 720p lowest, falls das mal wer nachstellen möchte, mal sehen was der 3D dort erreicht falls den wer hat^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Defenz0r (5. Juni 2022)

__ Imgur
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/onhemMb

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schau dir mal an. Was auffaellt, die CPU-Simulation ist beim 5800X3D schneller, aber CPU-Render langsamer. Btw, das ist eines der Spiele, wo der 5800X3D tatsaechlich schlechter abschneidet.


----------



## Snoopy69 (20. Dezember 2022)

@D@rk

Könntest du ein neues Setting zu Post #1 hinzufügen? Mit der 4090 ist man zu sehr im CPU-Limit - danke 

Ich hab diese Settings für die 4090 benutzt...








						[Sammelthread] - Offizieller Nvidia RTX 4090 Overclocking und Modding Thread
					

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde:wink:  Vorwort: Vor 6 Jahren hab ich mal den OC Thread für die 290(X) erstellt.  Danach war ziemlich lange Pause für mich, bis ich den OC-Thread für die 3000er aufgemacht habe.  Es hat mir viel Spaß gemacht und die Community hat im allgemeinen auch sehr positiv drauf...




					www.hardwareluxx.de
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D@rk (23. Dezember 2022)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> @D@rk
> 
> Könntest du ein neues Setting zu Post #1 hinzufügen? Mit der 4090 ist man zu sehr im CPU-Limit - danke
> 
> ...


Bitte benutze die Vorgegebenen Settings, dann kann ich dich auch in die Liste eintragen 
Danke.

Liste wird die Tage aktualisiert. Hab da etwas gepennt, sorry.


----------



## Snoopy69 (23. Dezember 2022)

Verstehe ich, aber die Settings gehen ins CPU-Limit
ABer vielleicht könnte man einen neuen Thread mit den Settings aus HWluxx starten...?


----------



## D@rk (2. Januar 2023)

@Snoopy69 
Bitte Poste deine Ergebnisse mit den Vorgegebenen Settings.
Die Custom Settings kann ich leider nicht benutzen. SORRY


----------

